# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  قصص مفيدة ومتنوعة ... متجدد ...

## أم رفيدة المسلمة

حوار بين قسيس وطالب مسلم
ﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﺠﻤوﻋﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟطﻼﺏ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻨﺴﻴﺎﺕ ﻣﺨﺘﻠﻔﺔ ﻣﺒﺘﻌﺜﻴﻦ ﻟﻠدﺭﺍﺳﺔ ﻓﻲ
 ﺇﺣدﻯ ﺍﻟدﻭﻝ ﺍﻷﻭﺭﻭﺑﻴﺔ، ﻭﻓﻲ ﺇﺣدﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﺿرﺍﺕ، ﺩﺧﻞ ﻋﻠﻴﻬم ﻋﻤﻴد ﺍﻟﻜﻠﻴﺔ ..
 ﻭﺃﺧﺒﺮﻫم ﺑﺄﻧﻪ ﺳﻴزﻭﺭﻫم ﺃﺣد ﺍﻟﻘﺴﺎﻭﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﺎﺭ.. 
ﺩﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻘﺴﻴﺲ ﻭﺑﺮﻓﻘﺘﻪ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺼﻴﺎﺕ .. ﺍﻧﺘﻈﺮﻭﺍ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻧﺘﻬﺖ ﻣﺤﺎﺿﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ.
 ﺗﻮﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﻘﺲ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﻨﺼﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﺿﺮ .. ﻓﺘﻜﻠﻢ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻢ ..
 ﻭﺧﺘﻢ ﻛﻼﻣﻪ ﺑﻘﻮﻟﻪ : ﺇﻧﻲ ﺃﺭﻳﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺃﺳﺄﻝ ﺍﻟﻄﻼﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﻤﻴﻦ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻷﺳﺌﻠﺔ ..

  ﻃﺮﺡ ﺍﻟﻘﺲ ﺃﻭﻝ ﺃﺳﺌﻠﺘﻪ ﻗﺎﺋﻼ : 
ﺟﺎﺀ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺁﻥ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﺒﻲ ﻣﺤﻤﺪﺍ ﺃﺳﺮﻱ ﺑﻪ .
 ﻓﻲ ﻟﻴﻠﺔ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻜﺔ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻓﻠﺴﻄﻴﻦ ﻭﻋﺮﺝ ﺑﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﺭﺽ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻌﺔ ﻭﻋﺎﺩ ﻓﻲ ﻟﻴﻠﺘﻪ .. ﻛﻴﻒ ﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﻫﺬﺍ ﻭﺃﻧﺘﻢ ﺗﻌﻠﻤﻮﻥ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻷﺭﺽ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻤﺎﺀ ﻭﺑﻴﻦ ﻛﻞ ﺳﻤﺎﺀ ﻭﺳﻤﺎﺀ ... ﺃﺟﻴﺒﻮﻧﻲ ؟.
 ﻓﻘﺎﻝ ﺃﺣﺪ ﺍﻟﻄﻼﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻨﺴﻴﺔ ﻋﺮﺑﻴﺔ .. 
ﺃﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻘﺲ : ﻗﺎﺭﺉ ﺍﻷﺧﺒﺎﺭ ﻓﻲ ﺇﺫﺍﻋﺔ ﻟﻨﺪﻥ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻜﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﻜﻠﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺣﺪﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﺒﺮ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻓﻲ ﻭﺳﻂ ﻟﻨﺪﻥ ﻳﺘﻠﻘﺎﻫﺎ - ﻓﻲ ﺟﺰﺀ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ - ﻣﺴﺘﻤﻊ ﺁﺧﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻗﺼﻰ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻕ ﺃﻭ
 ﺍﻟﻐﺮﺏ ، ﻓﺈﺫﺍ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻫﺬﻩ ﻗﺪﺭﺍﺕ (ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺩﻳﻮ ) ﻭﻫﻮ ﻣﻦ ﺻﻨﻊ ﻣﺨﻠﻮﻕ ﺁﺩﻣﻲ ..
 ﻓﻜﻴﻒ ﺑﻘﺪﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻟﻖ ﺟﻞ ﻭﻋﻼ - ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻫﻮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻛﻞ ﺷﻲﺀ ﻗﺪﻳﺮ ..
 ﻓﻘﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻘﺲ : ﺃﺣﺴﻨﺖ . ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺑﺨﺎﻃﺮﻱ ﺃﻧﺎ ﺃﻳﻀﺎ ، ﻓﺎﻛﺘﻈﺖ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻋﺔ
 ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺼﻔﻴﻖ ﻟﻠﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﻷﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻋﺸﺮ ﺩﻗﺎﺋﻖ ﻣﺘﻮﺍﺻﻠﺔ .
ﺛﻢ ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻘﺲ : ﻋﻨﺪﻱ ﺳﺆﺍﻝ ﺁﺧﺮ ..
 ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻄﻼﺏ : ﻫﺎﺗﻪ .
ﻓﻘﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻘﺲ : ﺇﺫﺍ ﺳﻘﻄﺖ ﻃﺎﺋﺮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻴﻂ ﺍﻟﻬﺎﺩﻱ ﻭﺑﻬﺎ ﻣﺌﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺮﻛﺎﺏ
 ﻓﻤﺎﺗﻮﺍ ﺟﻤﻴﻌﺎ .. ﻭﻭﻗﻊ ﺣﺎﺩﺙ ﻗﻄﺎﺭ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻔﺲ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﻭﺑﻪ ﻋﺸﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺮﻛﺎﺏ
 ﻓﻲ ﺇﺣﺪﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻥ ﺍﻟﺼﻴﻨﻴﺔ .. ﻛﻴﻒ ﻳﻘﺒﺾ ﻣﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺕ ﺃﺭﻭﺍﺣﻬﻢ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻔﺲ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺀ
 ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﻣﻊ ﺗﺒﺎﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﻭﻛﺜﺮﺓ ﻋﺪﺩ ﺍﻟﻮﻓﻴﺎﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺫﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻠﺤﻈﺔ ؟
 ﺃﺟﻴﺒﻮﻧﻲ ؟
 ﻓﻘﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻟﺐ : ﺃﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻘﺲ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻧﺤﻦ ﻭﺃﻧﺘﻢ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻵﻥ .. 
 ﻛﻢ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺼﺒﺎﺡ ﻛﻬﺮﺑﺎﺋﻲ ﻣﻀﺎﺀ ؟
 ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻘﺲ : ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻣﺌﺎﺕ ﺍﻵﻻﻑ ﺑﻞ ﺭﺑﻤﺎ ﻣﻼﻳﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺎﺑﻴﺢ ﺍﻟﻤﻀﺎﺀﺓ .
 ﻓﻘﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻟﺐ : ﺃﻟﻴﺲ ﻣﻔﺘﺎﺡ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﺻﻨﻌﻪ ﻣﺨﻠﻮﻕ ﺇﺩﻣﻲ ﻳﻄﻔﺌﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺟﺰﺀ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ .. ﻓﻘﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻘﺲ : ﺑﻠﻰ .. 
ﻓﻘﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻟﺐ : ﻓﻜﻴﻒ ﺑﻤﻠﻚ ﻳﺮﺳﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻟﻖ - ﺟﻞ ﺟﻼﻟﻪ - ﻟﻘﺒﺾ ﺃﺭﻭﺍﺡ ﻣﻦ ﺣﺎﻥ ﺃﺟﻠﻬﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﻠﻮﻗﻴﻦ !!
 ﺛﻢ ﺗﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﻗﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻰ :
{ ﻓﺈﺫﺍ ﺟﺎﺀ ﺃﺟﻠﻬﻢ ﻓﻼ ﻳﺴﺘﺄﺧﺮﻭﻥ ﺳﺎﻋﺔ ﻭﻻ ﻳﺴﺘﻘﺪﻣﻮﻥ }.
 ﻓﺪﻭﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻋﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺼﻔﻴﻖ ﻣﺮﺓ ﺛﺎﻧﻴﺔ .. ﻭﻧﻬﺾ ﺍﻟﻄﻼﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻣﺎﻛﻨﻬﻢ ﻭﺣﻤﻠﻮﺍ
 ﺯﻣﻴﻠﻬﻢ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻛﺘﺎﻓﻬﻢ ﻭﺃﺧﺬﻭﺍ ﻳﺪﻭﺭﻭﻥ ﺑﻪ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺃﺭﻭﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﻠﻴﺔ ، ﻭﺃﻗﺎﻣﻮﺍ ﻟﻪ
 ﺣﻔﻞ ﻋﺸﺎﺀ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﺗﻜﺮﻳﻤﺎ ﻟﻪ ﻭﺇﻋﺠﺎﺑﺎ ﺑﺴﺮﻋﺔ ﺑﺪﻳﻬﺘﻪ ..

 ﺍﻧﺴﺤﺐ ﺍﻟﻘﺲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻋﺔ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﻜﻤﻞ ﺃﺳﺌﻠﺘﻪ .

ﺍﻟﻠﻬﻢ ﻭﻓﻖ ﺫﺭﻳﺘﻨﺎ ﻟﻠﺤﻖ ﻭﺃﻧﺮ ﺑﺼﺎﺋﺮﻫﻢ يارب

منقول ...

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

وذكر فإن الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين .

سافر أب الي بلد بعيد تاركا زوجته وأولاده الثلاثة
 سافر سعيا وراء الرزق وكان أبناؤه يحبونه حبا جما ويكنون له كل الأحترام
 أرسل الأب رسالته الاولي الإ أنهم لم يفتحوها ليقرؤا مابها بل أخذ كل واحد منهم يقبل الرسالة ويقول أنها من عند أغلي الاحباب
 وتأملوا الظرف من الخارج ثم وضعوا الرسالة في علبة قطيفة وكانوا يخرجونها من حين لأخر لينظفوها من التراب ويعيدونها ثانية
 وهكذا فعلوا مع كل رسالة أرسلها أبوهم
 ومضت السنين....
 وعاد الأب ليجد أسرته لم يبق منها الإ أبنا واحدا فقط
فسأله الأب : أين أمك؟
قال الأبن : لقد أصابها مرض شديد،ولم يكن معنا مالا ننفقه علي علاجها   فماتت
قال الأب : لماذا؟ ألم تفتحوا الرسالة الاولي لقد أرسلت لكم فيها   مبلغا من المال
قال الأبن : لا ....فسأله أبوه وأين أخوك ؟
قال الأبن : لقد تعرف علي بعض رفاق السوء وبعد موت أمي لم يجد من ينصحه ويقومه فذهب معهم
تعجب الأب وقال : لماذا؟ ألم يقرأ الرسالة التي طلبت منه فيها أن يبتعد عن رفقاء السوء وأن يأتي إلي
رد الأبن قائلا : لا ....قال الأب : لاحول ولاقوة الإبالله فأين أختك ؟
قال الأبن : لقد تزوجت ذلك الشاب الذي أرسلت تستشيرك في زواجها منه وهي تعيسة معه اشد تعاسة
فقال الأب ثائرا : ألم تقرأ هي الأخري الرسالة التي أخبرها فيها بسوء سمعة وسلوك هذا الشاب ورفضي لهذا الزواج
قال الأبن : لقد أحتفظنا بتلك الرسائل في هذه العلبة القطيفة دائما نحملها ونقبلها ولكننا لم نقرأها
 تفكر في شأن تلك الأسرة وكيف تشتت شملها وتعست حياتها لأنها لم تقرأ رسائل   الأب إليها ولم تنتفع بها واكتفت بتقديسها والمحافظة عليها دون العمل بما   فيها
...
 إياك أن تعامل رسائل الله اليك [القران] بمثل ما تعاملت هذه الأسرة  مع رسائل الأب 
بل أنفض الغبار عن مصحفك واقرأ وتفكر وتدبر واعمل بما أمرك  الله به وانتهي عما نهاك تكن أسعد الناس ....

----------


## أم أروى المكية

جزاكِ الله خيراً . عرض شيق تتبعه فائدة جليلة .
واصلي وصلكِ الله بهداه .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

> جزاكِ الله خيراً . عرض شيق تتبعه فائدة جليلة .
> واصلي وصلكِ الله بهداه .


وجزاكِ مثله أختي الغالية ، أشكرك على مرورك المبارك .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

*لا تنظر إلى نفسك أنك على صواب دائما.
* 
،، رجل تزوج من امرأه من نفس عائلته ،،
 وكان في بعض أفراد العائله مرض وراثي ،،، وهو انخفاض قوة السمع مع تقدم العمر 
 شك الزوج في زوجته أن سمعها بدأ ينخفض ،،،
 فاستشار طبيب العائله ،،،
قال له الطبيب إن هناك طريقة سهله للتأكد من سمع زوجته ،،،
 ،،، وهي ،،،
 أن يكلمها بصوت معتدل على بعد 50 قدم منها ،،،
 ثم يقترب إلى 40 قدم ويعيد نفس الكلام ،،، 
 فإن لم تجبه يقترب إلى 20 قدم ،،، ثم يقترب إلى 10 ،،،
 وإذا لم تجبه يكلمها من خلفها ،،،
 وهكذا يتأكد من قوة سمع زوجته ،،،
عاد الزوج إلى المنزل وزوجته تعد طعام الغداء بالمطبخ ،،،، 
 فابتعد عن المطبخ 50 قدم وقال لها ، حبيبتي ماذا تعدين للغداء ؟
 فلم تجبه ،،،،!
 اقترب ل 40 قدم ،،، وقال ،،، حبيبتي ماذا تعدين للغداء ؟
 فلم تجبه ،،،!
 اقترب ل 20 قدم وأعاد السؤال ،،،
 فلم تجبه ،،،!
 ثم اقترب لعشر أقدام وكرر السؤال ،،،
 فما أجابته ،،،!
 وأخيرا وقف خلفها وقال ،،، حبيبتي ماذا تعدين للغداء
 التفتت وقالت له ،، 
هذه خامس مرة أقول لك ، دجاج بالفرن ،،،!!!
   ( لا تنظر إلى نفسك أنك على صواب دائما.... قد تكون المشكلة عندك )

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

*ألا تغارين؟؟!!
*قالت لها أمها
 ألا تغارين؟؟!!
 من ابنة خالك الجميلة المتفتحة؟!
 وابنة عمك المهندسة المتألقة بين الرجال؟!
 وشقيقتك الصغرى التي تزوجت قبلك لسحر جمالها ولباسها؟!
 وصديقتك ذات الثياب الجذابة؟!
 وابنة جاركم صاحبة الحيل والمجاملات؟!
 ورفيقة طفولتك فلانة صار عندها بنت وولدين وتعيش هي وزوجها كالملكين!!
 أجيبيني ألا تغارين ؟؟؟!!!!
 بابتسامة عذبة ابتدأت إجابتها .. وترقرت دمعة من عينها وقالت : 
 نعم أغاااااااار ..
 أغار من عائشة التي حفظت كتاب الله قبلي
 ومن صديقتي التي تقوم ثلثي الليل كل يوم..
 أغار من فلانة التي صارت مدرسة للقرآن ..
 وأختها التي ستنهي حفظ صحيح البخاري بعد أسابيع..
 أغار من ابنة عمك التي اعتمرت وحجت ..
 أغار من ابنة عمتي التي عكفت عن الزواج لترعى أمها المسنة وإخوتها الصغار اليتامى.. نعم أغار من برها ..
 أغار من كل فتاة لا أعرفها ولدرب الجنة سبقتني
 أغار من كل حافظة لكتاب الله ..
 ومن كل داعية ..
 فمالي ودنيا أركض خلف حطامها وهي أيام معدودة .. 
 ↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓
من نافسك في الدين نافسه ومن نافسك في الدنيا فألقها في نحره ..

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺿﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ
ﺳﻤﻊ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺿﻲ ﺃﻥ ﺷﺎﺑا ﻳﺘﺤدﺙ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺠد ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟزﻫد
ﻓﻘﺎﻝ ﻟﺘﻼﻣﻴذﻩ : ﻫﻠﻤﻮﺍ ﺑﻨﺎ ﻧذﻫب ﺇﻟﻴﻪ ﻓﻨﺴﺄﻟﻪ، ﻓﺈﻥﺃﺟﺎﺑﻨﺎ ﺟﻠﺴﻨﺎ ﺇﻟﻴﻪ ﻧﺴﺘﻤﻊ 
 ﻓﻠﻤﺎ ﺩﺧل ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺠد ﺳﺄﻟﻪ : ﻳﺎ ﺷﺎﺏ ﺃﺧﺒﺮﻧﻲ ﻋن اﻟﺼﻼﺓ ؟
 ﻓرﺩ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ : ﺃﺗﺴﺄﻟﻨﻲ ﻋﻦ ﺁﺩﺍﺑﻬﺎ ﺃﻡ ﻋﻦ ﻛﻴﻔﻴﺘﻬﺎ ؟
 ﻓﺘﻌﺠب ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺿﻲ ﻭ ﻗﺎﻝ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ : ﻋﺠبا، ﺳﺄﻟﻨﺎﻩ
 ﺳؤﺍﻻ، ﻓﺠﻌﻠﻪ ﺍﺛﻨﻴﻥ. ﺛﻢ ﻗﺎﻝ ﻟﻟﺸﺎﺏ : ﺃﺧﺒﺮﻧﻲ ﻋﻦ ﺁﺩﺍﺑﻬﺎ
ﻓﻘﺎﻝ : ﺁﺩﺍﺑﻬﺎ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻘوﻡ ﺑﺎﻷﻣر
 ﻭ ﺗﻤﺸﻲ ﺑﺎﻻﺣﺘﺴﺎﺏ
 ﻭ ﺗدﺧل ﺑﺎﻟﻨﻴﺔ
 ﻭتكبر ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻌظيم
 ﻭ ﺗﻘﺮﺃ ﺑﺎﻟﺘرﺗﻴل
 ﻭ ﺗرﻛﻊ ﺑﺎﻟﺨﺸﻮﻉ
 ﻭ ﺗﺴﺠد ﺑﺎﻟﺨﻀﻮﻉ
 ﻭ ﺗﺘﺸﻬﺪ ﺑﺎﻹﺧﻼﺹ
 ﻭ ﺗﺴﻠم ﺑﺎﻟرﺣﻤﺔ .
 ﻓﻘﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺿﻲ : ﻓﺄﺧﺒرﻧﻲ ﻋﻦ ﻛﻴﻔﻴﺘﻬﺎ .
ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ: ﺗﺠﻌل ﺍﻟﻜﻌﺒﺔ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺣﺎﺟﺒﻴك
 ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻴزﺍﻥ ﻧﺼب ﻋﻴﻨﻴك
 ﻭ ﺍﻟﺼرﺍﻁ ﺗﺤت ﻗدﻣﻴك
 ﻭ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﻋﻦ ﻳﻤﻴﻨك ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺎﺭ ﻋﻦ ﺷﻤﺎﻟك
 ﻭﻣﻠك ﺍﻟﻤوﺕ ﺧﻠﻔك ﻳطلبك ﻭﻻ ﺗدﺭﻱ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺫﻟك ﺃﻗﺒﻠﺕ ﺻﻼﺗك ﺃﻡ ﺭﺩﺕ ﻋﻠﻴك .
 ﻓﺴﺄﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺿﻲ : ﻣﻨذ ﻛم ﺗﺼﻠﻲ ﻫذﻩ ﺍﻟﺼﻼﺓ ؟
 ﻓرﺩ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ : ﻣﻨذ ﻋﺸﺮﻳن ﺳﻨﺔ .
 ﻓﺎﻟﺘﻔت ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺿﻲ ﻷﺻﺤﺎﺑﻪ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ : ﻫﻠﻤوﺍ ﺑﻨﺎ ﻧﻘضى ﺻﻼﺓ ﺧﻤﺴﻴن ﺳﻨﺔ ﻣﻀت
ﺍﻟﻠﻬﻢ ﺍﺟﻌﻠﻨﺎ ﻣﻤﻦ ﻳﻘﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﺼﻼﺓ ﺑﺂﺩﺍﺑﻬﺎ ﻭﻛﻴﻔﻴﺘﻬﺎ

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

*كرم الله لايتأخر انما يأتى فى وقته المناسب
*تقدم رجل عاطل عن العمل لشغل وظيفة منظف مراحيض
 لمقابلة مع مدير الشركه،
قال المدير للعاطل عن العمل : انك قبلت في الوظيفة لكن نحتاج بريدك الالكتروني لنرسل لك عقد العمل والشروط.
فردّ الرجل العاطل عن العمل : انه لايملك بريد الكتروني وليس لديه جهاز كمبيوتر في البيت، فأجابه المدير :
 ليس لديك جهاز كومبيوتر يعني انك غير موجود وان كنت غير موجود يعني انك لا تستطيع العمل لدينا !
 خرج الرجل العاطل عن العمل مستاء وبطريقه اشترى بكل ما يملك – وهو 10   دولارات- كيلو جرام من الفراولة وبدأ بطرق الأبواب ليبيعها، في نهاية   المطاف ربح الرجل 20 دولارا.
 بعد هذا أدرك الرجل ان  العملية ليست  بالصعبة، فبدأ في اليوم التالي بتكرار العملية 3 مرات، وبعد  فتره بدأ الرجل  بالخروج في الصباح الباكر ليشتري أربعة أضعاف كمية  الفراولة، وبدأ دخله  يزداد إلى أن استطاع الرجل شراء دراجة هوائيه، وبعد  فتره من الزمن والعمل  الجاد استطاع الرجل شراء شاحنة، إلى أن أصبح الرجل  يملك شركة صغيره لبيع  الفراولة.
 بعد خمس سنوات أصبح الرجل  مالك أكبر مخزن للمواد  الغذائية، بدأ الرجل يفكر بالمستقبل إلى أن قرر أن  يؤمّن الشركة عند أكبر  شركات التأمين(1) ..
 وفي مقابلة مع موظف شركة التأمين قال  الموظف : احتاج بريدك  الالكتروني لأرسل لك عقد التأمين.
فأجاب الرجل :  بأنه لايملك بريد الكتروني  وحتى انه لايملك كومبيوتر !!
رد موظف التأمين مستغربا : لقد أسست  أكبر شركة للمواد الغذائية وبخمس  سنوات ولاتملك بريد الكتروني ماذا كان  يحدث لو انك تملك بريد الكتروني !!
رد الرجل عليه :
 لو كنت أملك بريد الكتروني قبل خمس سنوات لكنت الآن أنظف مراحيض الشركات !!

احيانا يمنع الله عنك امرا تحسبه انه الصالح لك  ولكنه سبحانه وتعالى يخبأ  لك الافضل، وأحيانا يمنع عنك ميزه او شيء تحسبه  خير، وقد يكون فيما بعد هذا  الشيء سبب في تعاستك، فحمدا لله على كل حال،  وارض بقضاء الله في كل  الأحوال.

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ
1ـــــ مع العلم بأن العمل والتعامل مع شركات التأمين لا يجوز .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

قصتي مع الرجل والعميان السبعة

دخل عليّ رجل يشتكي من سرقة سيارته، وعلمت بعد ذلك أن لديه سبعة أطفال عميان لا يبصرون ،
وهذه القصة التي سأرويها لكم ما زلت أتذكرها على الرغم من مرور أكثر من عشرين عاما عليها .
عندما كنت وكيلا للنيابة العامة في بداية عملي في سلك القضاء ،
دخل مكتبي رجل كبير السن وعلامات الحزن ظاهرة عليه ،
وهو يروي لي حادثة سرقة ماله وسيارته .
قال: إني عملت خلال السنتين الماضيتين لجمع ألفي دينار لعلاج عيون اثنين من أبنائي ،
وقد سمعت عن طبيب جيد خططت أن أسافر له اليوم لإجراء العملية الجراحية بهذا المبلغ ،
وقد تركت المبلغ الذي جمعته لهما في السيارة ، إلا أنها سرقت في صباح هذا اليوم
فضاع كل جهدي وتعبي . وكنت أستمع له بإنصات ، وأنا أقول في نفسي "سبحان الله ما هذا الابتلاء العائلي" ،
فأحببت أن أخفف عنه مصابه فقلت له مسليا :
 لو كشف الله لك غطاء الغيب ما اخترت إلا الواقع .
فشعرت من قسمات وجهه أنه لم يعجبه كلامي ، ولكني مارست عملي ، ثم ودعته ، وانتهى الأمر.
وبعد أسبوع من الحادثة اتصل بي رجال المباحث وأبلغوني أنهم وجدوا السيارة المسروقة في الصحراء
وليس فيها وقود ، فقالوا ربما سرقها صبيان صغار للتسلية بها ، ولما انتهى الوقود تركوها بالصحراء.
فقلت لهم المهم افتحوا درج السيارة وابحثوا لي عن المبلغ الذي تركه ، فأخبروني أنهم وجدوا ألفي دينار.
ففرحت كثيرا بهذا الخبر وطلبت منهم أن يحضروا السيارة والمبلغ ،
ودعوت الرجل صاحب الشكوى وأنا سعيد ، لأني سأسعده بالخبر
وأساعده على استكمال عملية ابنيه ليبصرا من العمى .

فلما دخل علي استقبلته بقولي: يا عم عندي لك مفاجأة وبشارة .
فرد عليّ بنفس الأسلوب والطريقة . 
وقال : وأنا عندي لك مفاجأة وبشارة .
فتوقفت قليلا وقلت في نفسي لعل رجال المباحث أبلغوه بالخبر ، ولكني أوصيتهم ألا يخبروه .
فقلت له وأنا على يقين أنه لا يعرف أننا وجدنا السيارة والمبلغ أخبرني ما هي مفاجأتك؟
فقال : أنت أخبرني أولا ما هي بشارتك؟
فقلت : أبشرك أننا وجدنا السيارة سليمة ،
وكذلك وجدنا فيها الألفي دينار في المكان الذي وصفته لنا فلم يذهب تعبك سدى.
وكنت أقول الخبر وأنا مبتسم وفرحان وأراقب ردة فعله ،
فكان يستمع للخبر وكأنه أمر عادي ولم يتأثر به كثيرا ،
فقلت في نفسي (الله يستر) ربما حدث شيء لأطفاله ،
ثم تمالكت نفسي وقلت له : والآن جاء دورك فأخبرني ما هي بشارتك؟
فقال لي: هل تذكر ما هي الكلمة التي قلتها لي؟
قلت: نعم.
فقال: رددها مرة أخرى.
فقلت : (لو كشف لك غطاء الغيب ما اخترت إلا الواقع).
فقال: ماذا تعني؟
قلت: إن الله تعالى يقدر الابتلاء للإنسان بما فيه مصلحته ، ولكن الإنسان أحيانا يعترض على القضاء
ولا يعلم أن ما قدره الله تعالى فيه خير له ، فلو قدر الله لك أمرا تكرهه ثم كشف لك الغيب ،
وقال لك يا عبدي اختر أنت أي قضاء تريده أن أقضيه عليك ،
فإذا اطلعت على جميع الاحتمالات فإنك ستختار ما اختاره الله لك من قضاء وقدر ،
وهذا معنى (ما اخترت إلا الواقع).
فابتسم وقال: نعم كلامك صحيح مائة بالمائة ونعم بالله ، فالله لا يختار لعبده إلا الخير.
فقلت له: وما هي بشارتك؟
فقال: أبشرك أن الطفلين اللذين جمعت من أجلهما المال قد صارا بعد يومين من حادثة السرقة يبصران
كما لو لم يكن بهما شيء ، فقد أبصرا وكأننا عملنا لهما العملية.
فقلت له: سبحان الله فانظر إلى الحكمة من قدر الله ولطفه لك ،
فقد أخذ الله منك سيارتك ومالك الذي جمعته من أجل علاجهما ،
ثم رد على طفليك بصرهما وبعدها رد عليك سيارتك ومالك ، أي نعمة أعظم من هذه!
فقال: الحمد لله ، ولكن الإنسان عجول ودائما معترض على قدر الله.
فقلت له: نعم

(لو كشف لك غطاء الغيب ما اخترت إلا الواقع).

فابتسم وانتهى اللقاء ، ولكنه درس لن أنساه .

د. جاسم المطوع

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

حوار بين الحلاق والزبون

 ذهب رجل إلى الحلاق لكي يحلق له شعر رأسه ويهذب له
 لحيته وما أن بدأ الحلاق عمله في حلق رأس هذا الرجل، حتى بدأ بالحديث
 معه في أمور كثيرة . . .إلى أن بدأ الحديث حول وجود الله . . .
 قال الحلاق :-
 أنا لا أؤمن بوجود الله
 قال الزبون :- لماذا تقول ذلك ؟
 قال الحلاق :- حسنا ، مجرد أن تنزل إلى الشارع لتدرك بأن الله غير موجود
 قل لي ، إذا كان الله موجودا هل ترى أناسا مرضى ؟ وإذا كان الله موجودا هل
 ترى هذه الإعداد الغفيرة من الأطفال المشردين ؟ طبعا إذاكان الله موجودا فلن
 ترى مثل هذه الآلام والمعاناة أنا لا أستطيع أن أتصور كيف يسمح الإله الرحيم
 مثل هذه الأمور. 
 فكر الزبون للحظات لكنه لم يرد على كلام الحلاق حتى لا
 يحتد النقاش . .
 وبعد أن انتهى الحلاق من عمله مع الزبون . . خرج الزبون إلى
 الشارع . فشاهد رجل طويل شعر الرأس مثل الليف ، طويل اللحية ، قذر المنظر ،أشعث أغبر ،فرجع الزبون فورا إلى صالون الحلاقة . .
 قال الزبون للحلاق :- هل تعلم بأنه لا يوجد حلاق أبدا
 قال الحلاق متعجبا:- كيف تقول ذلك . . أنا هنا وقد حلقت لك الآن
 قال الزبون:- لو كان هناك حلاقين لما وجدت مثل هذا الرجل
 قال الحلاق..
 بل الحلاقين موجودين . .وإنما حدث مثل هذا الذي تراه عندما لايأتي هؤلاء
 الناس لي لكي أحلق لهم
قال الزبون: وهذا بالضبط - ولله المثل الأعلى - بالنسبة إلى الله . . .
فالله موجود ولكن يحدث ذلك عندما لا يذهب الناس إليه عند حاجتهم . …. ولذلك
 ترى الآلام والمعاناة في العالم

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

{ وَقُل رَّبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا رَبَّيَانِي صَغِيراً }
يقول أحدهم..
ولدت زوجة صديقي في الشهر السابع
 و لم يستمر إلا أيام معدودات حتى توفي المولود
 فأعطوه لأبيه ليدفنه !!
 ...
 ركبت معه في السيارة وانطلقنا إلى المقبرة و هو واضع ابنه في حجره و عينه بوجه ابنه
 أثر بي الموقف و لكن تمالكت نفسي
 انحنى بنا الطريق, فاستقبلتنا الشمس
 فقام الاب بحركة غريبة جداً !
 نزع غترته و ظلل بها ابنه ليقيه حر الشمس !!!
 يا الله !
 لقد نسي الأب أن ابنه ميت !
 غلبتني دمعة .. قفزت من عيني ..
 فصددت و انفجرت باكياً من رحمته بولده
 و فهمت حينها معنى الآية و أخذت أرددها :
   ( وَقُل رَّبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا رَبَّيَانِي صَغِيراً )
 يَارب في كل دقيقه تمرّ على [ أمّي وأبي ] أحياء أو أموات
 افتح لهم بآب راحة لآ يسدّ
 وهبهم عطآيا كَجبل أحد
 وأجعل الجنة لهمآ دآر خلد
 اللهم آميـــ,ـــن  ~

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

الهدية العجيبة

عاقب أب ابنته التي لم تتجاوز من العمر 3 سنوات لإتلافها
أوراق تغليف الهدايا حيث كانت حالته المادية ليست بجيدة
و لذلك غضب حين رأى طفلته تحاول أن تزين علبه بين يديها
و في الصباح
أحضرت الطفلة تلك العلبة الصغيرة لأبيها و هي تقول
هذه هديتك يا أبي
تلعثم .. عجز عن النطق .. توقفت ردة الفعل لديه
و مع إلحاح البنت أخذ الهدية و قد أصابه الخجل
لكنه عاد و استشاط غضباً
عندما فتح العلبة و اكتشف أن العلبة فارغة !
ثم صرخ ....
ألا تعلمين أنه حينما تهدين شخصاً هدية
يفترض أن يكون بداخلها شئ ما ؟
ثم ما كان منه إلا أن رمي بالعلبة في سلة المهملات
قالت البنت الصغيرة و عيناها تدمعان
يا أبي إنها ليست فارغة
لقد وضعت الكثير من القبلات داخل العلبة وكلها لك يا أبي
تحطم قلب الأب لدي سماع ذلك
فشكر البنت كثيرا و عاد و أخذ العلبة
و بدأ الأب يتظاهر بأخذ بعض القبلات من العلبة
و ابنته تضحك و تصفق وهي في قمة الفرح
و أصبح كل يوم يلعب معها و يقضيان وقتاً طيبا

كبرت البنت و تزوجت
و سافرت بعيداً عن أبيها و أصبح أبوها يشتاق لها كثيراً
و كلما زاد شوقه لها أو تضايق من شئ
أخرج علبة القبلات التي لا يزال يحتفظ بها
وأخذ منها قبلات ابنته الحنونة فتكون كالبلسم علي قلبه

"إن أحلي الهدايا لديكم هي وجود أحبتكم حولكم
فاستمتعوا بوجودهم معكم و تعاملوا معهم بأحسن الأخلاق
و إياكم أن تفسدوا أيامكم بالتخاصم أو التباغض أو الهجران
لأنه سيأتي يوماً ..سيرحلون عنكم ..أو سترحلون عنهم ..
حينها ستندمون على أيام مضت و لن تعود أبداً‏"

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

كيف لا ابكي وباب من ابواب الجنة قد اقترب ان يقفل



كانت امراه تضرب ابنها كل يوم و كان الضرب امام الناس يوميااا 
 وكان الابن لا يبكي او يشتكي من ضربها له ولا يتلفظ بالالفاظ 
 ولا يعترض او يهرب منها وبعد مرور سنين والولد ايضا لا يبكي ولا يعترض .
 اصبح الابن رجلا وله أولاده وهي مازالت تضربه .
 و في يوم من الأيام ضربته امه فبكى الرجل حتي ابتلت لحيته 
 و حينما ذهبت الام بعيدا عنه اسرع الناس اليه 
 وقالوا له لماذا بكيت اليوم باستثناء الفتره الطويله الماضيه بنفس الضرب
 ما السبب الذي جعلك تبكي ؟؟؟
 فقال الرجل وهو يبكي :
 كيف لا ابكي وانا اشعر بأن قوة أمي قد ضعفت 
 كيف لا ابكي وباب من ابواب الجنة قد اقترب ان يقفل
اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لهن، وارزقنا رضاهن ونعوذ بك من عقوقهن، 
اللهم ارحم الاحياء منهن والأموات، اللهم آمين...

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

اللهم آمين ، جزاكِ الله خيرا

----------


## أم أروى المكية

نفع الله بكِ .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

*حقائق‬ مؤلمة ..
===========
‏حقيقة‬
من أشد أنواع الظلم الاجتماعي : هو بحث الأهل عن زوجة صالحة لابنهم السيئ !*

*حقيقة
عندما يتربى المجتمع على العيب قبل الحرام ، لا تتعجب من رجل لا يصلي ويأمر زوجته بالستر !*

*حقيقة
الجاهل ليس من يجهل القراءة والكتابة ، الجاهل من يعرف اتجاه القبلة ولا يصلي !*

*حقيقة
 ثلاثة أشياء لا تعود : الكلمة إذا خرجت ، والزمن إذا مضى ، والثقة إذا ضاعت !*

*حقيقة
الحياة مثل السوق الكبير ، تتجول فيه وتأخذ ما يطيب لك من المعروض ، ولكن تذكر بأن الحساب أمامك وستدفع ثمن كل شيء أخذته*

*حقيقة
بر الوالدين قصة تكتبها أنت ويرويها لك أبناؤك !*

*حقيقة
الموت لن ينتظر استقامتك ، استقم وانتظر الموت*

*حقيقة
 أتدري معنى قول المظلوم 
** "حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل "
**أي أنه نقل ملف القضية من قاضي الأرض إلى قاضي السماء 
**
**حقيقة
البعض يؤمن بأن العين حق ، أكثر من إيمانه بأن الله خير الحافظين*
*
حقيقة
الأبكم يتمنى أن يرتل كتاب الله ، والأصم يتمنى أن يسمعه ،
والأعمى يتمنى أن يراه ..
ونحن أهلكتنا جوالاتنا واخذت جهدنا ووقتنا وذهبت بأبصارنا واسماعنا
.....
اللهم اصلح حالنا وحال المسلمين .... آمين*

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

*الإنفاق في سبيل الله تجارةٌ رابحةٌ
*
*جاءت ليلة العيد،فقالت الزوجة لزوجها: 
**( العيد غدا يا أبا عبد الله، وليس لدى أطفالناملابس جديدة يلبسونها مثل بقية أطفال الجيران، وهذا بسبب إسرافك! ).* 
*قال الزوج:** 
أنا أنفق أموالي في الخير ومساعدة المحتاجين، وهذا ليس إسرافا يا أم عبد الله ).*
*قالت الزوجة:
** ( ابعث رسالة إلى أحد أصدقائك المخلصين ليعطينا بضعا من المال، نردُّه له عندما تتحسَّن أحوالنا..إن شاء الله ).*
*كان لهذا الرَّجل صديقان مخلصان، الهاشمىِّ وأسامة. كتب الرَّجل رسالة وأعطاها لخادمه، وطلب منه أن يذهب بها إلى صديقه الهاشمىِّ.*
*ذهب الغلام إلى الهاشمىِّ وأعطاه الرِّسالة. قرأها الهاشمىُّ وعرف أنّ صديقه في ضيق وحاجة وأصبح لا يملك شيئاً.*
*قال الهامشىُّ للخادم:** 
(أعرف أنّ سيّدك ينفق كل ما عنده من أموال في عمل الخير. خذ هذا الكيس وقل لسيِّدك إنَّ هذه الدَّنانير هي كلّ ما أملك في ليلة العيد).*
*عاد الخادم إلى سيِّده وأعطاه الكيس. فتح الرَّجل الكيس فوجد به مائة دينار.*
*فقال لزوجته في فرحة:** 
( يا أم عبد الله، هذه مئة دينار أرسلها الله إلينا ).*
*سرت الزوجة وقالت لزوجها:** 
( أسرع إلى السوق لنشتري الأثوابوالأحذية الجديدة لأولادنا ).*
*في هذه اللَّحظة دقَّ الباب. فتح الرَّجل الباب فوجد خادم صديقه أسامة ومعه رسالة يطلب فيها بعض المساعدة ليدفع دينا قد حل موعده.*
*أعطى الرَّجل الخادم الكيس الذي أرسله إليه صديقه الهاشمىُّ وفي داخله المبلغ كاملاً دون أن يأخذ منه شيئاً.*
*ثارت الزَّوجة على زوجها الذي فضَّل صديقه عن أولاده، فقال لها زوجها:*
*( صديقي يطلب المساعدة.. فكيف أمنع عنه ما عندي من خير؟! ).*
*مرَّت ساعة، ثمَّ دق الباب. فتح الرَّجل الباب ووجد أمامه صديقه الهاشمىُّ فرحَّب به وأدخله.
**قال  الهاشمي :
**( جئت لأسألك عن هذا الكيس، هل هو الكيس نفسه الذي أرسلته إليك مع خادمك وبداخله مائة دينار).*
*نظر الرَّجل إلى الكيس وقال في دهشة نعم..نعم..إنَّه هو... أخبرني يا هاشمى.. كيف وصل هذا الكيس إليك؟.*
*أجاب الهاشمىُّ:
** ( عندما جائني خادمك برسالتك، وأعطيته الكيس الذي عندي لم يكن في بيتي غيره، فأرسلت إلى صديقنا أسامة أطلب المساعدة..*
*ففاجأني أسامة بان ّقدّم لي الكيس الذي أرسلته إليك كما هو، دون أن ينقص ديناراً واحداّ، فتعجَّبت وجئت إليك لأعرف السِّرَّ ).*
*ضحك الرّجل وقال: ( لقد فضَّلك أسامة على نفسه وأعطاك الكيس، كما فضَّلتني أنت على نفسك يا هاشمىّ )*
*.* *ابتسم الهاشمىُّ وقال:
** ( بل أنت فضَّلت أسامة على نفسك وعيالك، ما رأيك يا أبا عبد الله في أن نقتسم المائة دينار بيننا نحن الثَّلاثة؟! ).*
*أجاب الرَّجل(بارك الله فيك يا هاشمىّ! ).*
*سمع الخليفة بهذه الحكاية، فأمر لكلِّ واحد من الأصدقاء الثَّلاثة بألف دينار.*
*عندئذ دخل الرَّجل على زوجته وفي يده الدَّنانير الألف وقال في فرح: ( ما رأيك - يا أمَّ عبد الله – هل ضيَّعنا الله؟ ).* 
*قالت المرأة:** 
( لا والله،ما ضيَّعنا، بل زادنا رزقاً! ).*
*فقال الرَّجل:
** ( عرفت الآن – يا زوجتي – أنَّ* *الإنفاق في سبيل الله تجارةٌ رابحةٌ لا تخسر أبداً**؟! )*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> *حقيقة
> الموت لن ينتظر استقامتك ، استقم وانتظر الموت*


*قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( قل آمنت بالله ثم استقم ).*

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

أشكرك أختي أم علي على مرورك العطر .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

*لاتندم على فعل الخير

*ﻳﺤﻜﻰ أنه ﺗﻌﻄﻠﺖ ﺳﻴﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻣﺮﺃﺓ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻣﺴﺎﻓﺮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﻭﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻖ، ﻓﻮﻗﻒ ﺷﺎﺏ ﻟﻤﺴﺎﻋﺪﺗﻬﺎ،  ﻟﻜﻨﻬﺎ ﺧﺎﻓﺖ ﻭﺑﺪﺍ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻖ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻭﺟﻬﻬﺎ ﻭﺍﺿﺤﺎً ﻷﻥ ﺷﻜﻠﻪ ﺃﻭﺣﻰ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺑﺄﻧﻪ ﻓﻘﻴﺮ ﻭﻗﺪ  ﻳﻐﺪﺭ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ  ﺃﻳﺔ ﻟﺤﻈﺔ  
ﺇﻻ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪﺓ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻜﻦ ﺃﻣﺎﻣﻬﺎ ﺧﻴﺎﺭ ﺇﻻ أﻥ ﺗﻘﺒﻞ ﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪﺗﻪ ﻷﻧﻬﺎ ﻇﻠﺖ  ﻭﺍﻗﻔﺔ ﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﻃﻮﻳﻠﺔ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻤﺪ ﺷﺨﺺ ﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﻋﺪﺓ ﻟﻬﺎ .
 ﺍﻗﺘﺮﺡ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪﺓ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺒﻘﻰ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺭﺓ ﻟﺘﻘﻲ ﻧﻔﺴﻬﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺩ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺭﺹ ﻓﻨﺰﻝ ﺗﺤﺖ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺭﺓ ﻭﺑﺪﺃ ﺑﺈﺻﻼﺣﻬﺎ . 
ﺗﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﺧﻴﺮﺍً ﻣﻦ ﺇﻧﺠﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻤﺔ ﻓﺎﺑﺘﺴﻢ ﻭﻃﻠﺐ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺠﺮﺏ ﺗﺸﻐﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺭﺓ . ﻧﺠﺢ ﺍﻷﻣﺮ،
 ﻋﻨﺪﻫﺎ ﺳﺄﻟﺘﻪ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﻠﻎ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺮﻳدﻩ لقاء ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﺨﺪﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ .
 ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪﺓ ﻟﺘﻌﻄﻴﻪ ﺃﻱ ﻣﺒﻠﻎ ﻳﺮﻳﺪﻩ ﻧﻈﺮﺍً لسو ﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻗﻒ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻛﺎﺩﺕ ﺗﻮﺍﺟﻬﻪ ﻟﻮﻻ ﺧﺪﻣﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﺠﻠﻴﻠﺔ . 
ﺇﻻ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ ﺍﺑﺘﺴﻢ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺍﺳﻤﻲ " ﺃﺩﻡ " ﻭﻻ ﺃﺭﻳﺪ ﻣﻨﻚ ﻣﺎﻻً .
 ﻛﻞ ﻣﺎ ﺃﺭﻳﺪﻩ ﻣﻨﻚ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻤﺪﻱ ﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﻋﺪﺓ ﻟﻠﺸﺨﺺ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﺼﺎﺩﻓﻴﻪ ﻣﺤﺘﺎﺟﺎً ﻟﻬﺎ .
 ﺃﻛﻤﻠﺖ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪﺓ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﻬﺎ ﻓﺘﻮﻗﻔﺖ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺑﻀﻌﺔ أﻣﻴﺎﻝ ﻟﺘﺮﺗﺎﺡ ﻓﻲ ﺇﺣﺪﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﺎﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﺼﻐﻴﺮﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻖ 
 ﻭﺟﺪﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﻌﻢ ﻧﺎﺩﻟﺔ ﺣﺎﻣﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺷﻬﺮﻫﺎ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻣﻦ ﻭﻣﻊ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺗبتسم ﺭﻏﻢ ﺻﻌﻮﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﻮﺿﻊ ﻭﺍﻵﻻﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻌﻴﺸﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ . 
ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﻗﺪﻣﺖ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺨﺪﻣﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻛﻤﻞ ﻭﺟﻪ ﻭﺃﻋﻄﺖ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪﺓ ﻣﻨﺪﻳﻼً ﺟﺎﻓﺎً ﻟﺘﺠﻔﻒ ﺷﻌﺮﻫﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﻠﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﺮ.
 ﺩﻓﻌﺖ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪﺓ 100 ﺩﻭﻻﺭ، ﻓﺄﺳﺮﻋﺖ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻟﺔ ﻟﺠﻠﺐ ﺑﺎﻗﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﻮﺩ، ﻟﻜﻨﻬﺎ ﻟﻢ ﺗﺠﺪ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪﺓ ﻋﻨﺪ ﻋﻮﺩﺗﻬﺎ . 
ﻭﺟﺪﺕ ﺭﺳﺎﻟﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻭﻟﺔ ﺗﻘﻮﻝ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺃﻧﻬﺎ ﻻ ﺗﺪﻳﻦ ﻟﻠﺴﻴﺪﺓ ﺑﺎﻟﺒﺎﻗﻲ، ﺑﻞ ﻗﺎﻟﺖ ﻟﻬﺎ  ﺍﻟﺮﺳﺎﻟﺔ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪﺓ ﺗﺮﻛﺖ ﻟﻬﺎ 500 ﺩﻭﻻﺭ ﺃﺧﺮﻯ ﺗﺤﺖ ﻣﻔﺮﺵ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻭﻟﺔ .
 ﻓﺮﺣﺖ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻟﺔ ﺑﺘﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﻮﺩ ﻭﻫﻲ ﻋﺎﺋﺪﺓ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺰﻝ ﻷﻧﻬﺎ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺗﻔﻜﺮ ﺑﺼﻌﻮﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻝ ﻭﺣﺎﺟﺘﻬﺎ ﻫﻲ ﻭﺯﻭﺟﻬﺎ ﻟﻠﻤﺎﻝ ﺧﺼﻮﺻﺎً 
ﻣﻊ ﻗﺪﻭﻡ ﺍﻟﻄﻔﻞ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ .
 ﺣﺎﻟﻤﺎ ﻭﺻﻠﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺰﻝ أخبرت ﺯﻭﺟﻬﺎ  " ﺃﺩﻡ " عن ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺣﺼﻠﺖ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪﺓ .
 ...
ﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪﺓ ﺍﻻﺧﺮﻳﻦ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﺧﻴﺮﻫﺎ إﻟﻴﻚ ، ﻭﺗﺠﻌﻠﻬﻢ ﻳﻘﺪﻣﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﻋﺪﺓ ﻟﻐﻴﺮﻫﻢ

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

اقرأ كتابك كفى بنفسك اليوم عليك حسيبا 

 دخل أحدهم الى أكبر المحلات شهره وقد بهرته رؤية الاشياﺀ الثمينة المعروضة
 فأخذ يعبث بكل ما هو فاخر في هذا المحل ولم يجد رقيبا ولا من ينهاه فتجرأ وبدأ في أخذ بعضها
 وكل من في غرفة المراقبة ينظرون اليه في ذهول
فقد وضع بعض هذه الاشياﺀ في حذائه وبعضها داخل قميصه بل والتهم بعض الشكولاته الفاخرة
 وقد أغراه عدم وجود من يمنعه ثم بدأ في الخروج واثقا من نفسه
وكانت المفاجئة التي زلزلت كيانه حيث منعه أحد رجال الأمن من الخروج
وعندها تساﺀل بإستخفاف ماذا هناك؟ ماذا تريد؟و أقسم انه لم يفعل شيئا يدينه. 
أشار اليه رجل الأمن بالتزام الهدوﺀ من أجل الزبائن
واقتاده الى حجرة صغيرة بها عدد من الشاشات والرجال المراقبين. 
 وأجلسه وبدأ في إرجاع الشريط ثم عرضه عليه فرأى يديه وهيه تسرق وفمه وهو يأكل وقميصه وهو يشهد
ويا لهول ما رأى فإن من في الصورة هو هو.
ولم يشهد عليه إلا جوارحه وقد تم الاعتراف.
فبدأ بالتوسل والاعتذار... 
********************
هذه الكاميرا من صنع البشر فما بالنا بما صنع الله لمراقبة خلقه في السر والعلن.
فسبحانه يرانا في كل سكناتنا وتحركاتنا وتبهرنا الدنيا ونفتتن بها وكأن لا احد يرانا ولا احد يسمعنا!!! هكذا تكون الغفلة 
وسنواجه يوما مثل صاحبنا
قال تعالى:
( اقرأ كتابك كفى بنفسك اليوم عليك حسيبا )
وقال:
(يوم تشهد عليهم ألسنتهم وأيديهم وأرجلهم بما كانوا يعملون )
فتفكر أخي قبل أن تخطو أي خطوة هل هي ترضي الله ؟ ِ 
شتان مابين (عاليهم ثياب سندس خضر وإستبرق )
وبين ( لهم ثياب من نار ) *البسوا ما يرضيه ، ليلبسكم ما يرضيكم 
قصة تستحق التأمل والأعتبار

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

*عامل صابونتك برفق

*  عند عودته للمنزل حدث بينه وبين زوجته خلاف ومشاجرة ولكن هذه المرة طلبت الزوجة الطلاق من زوجها ..
 فأخرج الزوج ورقة من جيبه وكتب عليها:
 "نعم .. أنا فلان الفلاني .. أقرر وأنا بكامل قواي العقلية .. أنني متمسك بزوجتي تمام التمسك .. ولا أرضى بغيرها زوجة!"
ووضع الورقة في ظرف وسلمها للزوجة .. وخرج من المنزل غاضباً
كل هذا والزوجة لا تعلم ما بداخل الورقة, 
وعندها وقعت الزوجة في ورطة أين تذهب وما تقول؟
وكيف تم الطلاق؟
كل هذه الأسئلة جعلتها في دوامة وحيرة ..
 وفجأة ...دخل الزوج البيت ..
ودخل مباشرة إلى غرفته دون أن يتحدث بكلمة واحدة ..
فذهبت الزوجة إلى غرفته ..
و تحدثت بصوت منخفض ومنكسر :  تسأله بأن يستفتي الشيخ ..
لعل الذي صار غلطة .. وأنها لا تقصد ما حدث!
فرد الزوج وهل أنت متندمة ومتأسفة على ما حدث ..
فردت الزوجة نعم .. نعم ..! والله إني ما قصدت ما قلت .. وإني نادمة أشد الندم على ما حدث!
عندها قال الزوج :إفتحي الورقة وانظري ما بداخلها!
وفتحت الزوجة الورقة .. وقرأت ما بداخلها ..
فبكت و هى تقرأ ما بها و لم تستطع النظر بوجه زوجها الذى بادرها قائلا:
لن تحل مشاكلنا بالطلاق فى كل مرة و لكن بالمودة و الرحمة
‫ ‏أيها الزوج :
المرأه مثل الصابونة 
ملمسها ناعم .. ورائحتها حلوة ..ولكن ..!
إذا ضغطت عليها خرجت من بين يديك ..
وإذا دست عليها ..!
تزحلقت وتكسرت عظامك ..
‫ ‏نصيحة‬ .. عامل صابونتك برفق
... رسالة إلى كل الأزواج ...

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

*أهل الجنة إذا دخلوا الجنة

*إن أهل الجنة إذا دخلوا الجنة ولم يجدوا أصحابهم الذين كانوا معهم على خير في الدنيا ،
 فإنهم يسألون عنهم رب العزة ويقولون :
 ” يارب لنا إخوان كانوا يصلون معنا و يصومون معنا لم نرهم“ .
 فيقول‏الله‬ جل و علا :
 اذهبوا للنار وأخرجوا من كان في قلبه مثقال ذرة من إيمان .
 وقال الحسن البصري - رحمه الله -:
 [استكثروا من الأصدقاء المؤمنين ، فإن لهم شفاعة يوم القيامة ] .
‫‏الصديق الوفي‬ : هو من يمشي بك إلى الجنة …
 قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله : إن لم تجدوني في الجنة بينكم ، فاسألوا عني فقولوا : ياربنا عبدك فلان كان يذكرنا بك !!! .
 ثم بكى رحمه الله رحمة واسعة .
 وأنا أسألكم إن لم تجدوني بينكم في الجنه، فاسألوا عني ، لعلي ذكرتكم بالله ولو لمرة واحدة 

 اللهم نسألك رفقة خيرٍ تعيننا على طاعتك

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

سوء الظن 

في أحد الأيام دخل صبيٌّ يبلغ من العمر 10 سنوات إلى مطعم
وجلس على الطاولة ، فوضع الجرسون كأساً من الماء أمامه
فسأل الصبي : بكم آيسكريم بالكاكاو ؟
أجابه : بخمس دولارات..
فأخرج الصبي يده من جيبه وأخذ يعد النقود
فسأله مرة أخرى : حسنا ً وبكم الآيسكريم فقط بدون كاكاو ؟
في هذه ِ الأثناء كان هناك الكثير من الزبائن ينتظرون خلو طاولة
في المطعم للجلوس عليها
فبدأ صبر الجرسون بالنفاذ ،
فأجابه بفظاظة : بـ أربع دولارات
فعد الصبي نقوده وقال :
سآخذ الايسكريم العادي
فأحضر الجرسون له الطلب ، ووضع فاتورة الحساب على الطاولة وذهب
أنهى الصبي الآيسكريم ودفع حساب الفاتورة وغادر المطعم
وعندما عاد الجرسون إلى الطاولة إغرورقت عيناه بالدموع أثناء مسحه للطاولة
حيث وجد بجانب الطبق الفارغ .. دولارا واحدا
أتدرون .. لقد حرم الصبي نفسه الآيسكريم بالكاكاو
حتى يوفر لنفسه دولاراً يكرم به الجرسون )


ما دعاني لطرح هذا الموقف
 هو أننا كثيرا ً مانقع في حرج أو نتسبب في شحن نفس تجاه أناس آخرين
 نحمل لهم الكثير من الحب والتقدير
 ولكن الإستعجال بإصدار حكمنا عليهم يتسبب في فهمهم بشكل خاطئ
 فـكما رأينا الجرسون نفذ صبره لأن الصبي أخذ يبدل رأيه بين الآيسكريم العادي أو بالكاكاو
 وظن به ِ ظن السوء
 دائما ً نتسرع بأتخاذ مواقف نجدها لاحقا ً خاطئة
 لا نملك الصبر ولا نعطي مساحة للغير
 في الكثير من المواقف في الحياة
 سواء ً في العمل أو في المحيط العائلي أو في أي مكان
 فبعضنا يعود لرشده ويحاول إصلاح ما يمكن 
والبعض الآخر يتجاهل سوء ظنه

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

*ثق بربك
*حكم احد الملوك على نجار بالموت فتسرب الخبر إليه فلم يستطع النوم ليلتها
 قالت له زوجته :
أيها النجّار نم ككل ليلة فالرب واحد والأبواب كثيرة !.
 نزلت الكلمات سكينة على قلبه فغفت عيناه
 ولم يفق إلا على صوت قرع الجنود على بابه شحب وجهه
 ونظر إلى زوجته نظرة يأس وندم وحسرة على تصديقها
 فتح الباب بيدين ترتجفان ومدهما للحارسين لكي يقيدانه
 قال له الحارسان في استغراب : 
 لقد مات الملك ونريدك أن تصنع تابوتا له
 أشرق وجهه ونظر إلى زوجته نظرة اعتذار فابتسمت وقالت :
أيها النجّار نم ككل ليلة فالرب واحد والأبواب كثيرة !
=======================
فالعبد يرهقه التفكير و الرب تبارك وتعالى يملك التدبير
 من اعتز بمنصبه فليتذكر فرعون
 ومن اعتز بماله فليتذكر قارون
 ومن اعتز بنسبه فليتذكر أبا لهب
 إنما العزة والملك لله وحده سبحانه

----------


## أم أروى المكية

أحسن الله إليك ، واصلي وصلك الله بهداه .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

... ملك متزوج من أربع نساء ...
يذكر أن ملك كان متزوج من اربع نساء
وكان يحب الرابعة :- حبا جنونيا ويعمل كل ما في وسعه لإرضائها.... 
أما الثالثة :- فكان يحبها أيضا ولكنه يشعر أنها قد تتركه من أجل شخص آخر... 
وأما الثانية :- فكانت هي من يلجأ إليها عند الشدائد  وكانت دائما تستمع إليه وتتواجد عند الضيق.... 
أما الزوجة الأولى:- فكان يهملها ولا يرعاها ولا يؤتيها حقها مع أنها كانت تحبه كثيرا وكان لها دور كبير في الحفاظ على مملكته .

مرض الملك وشعر باقتراب أجله ففكر وقال:-
أنا الآن لدي 4 زوجات ولا أريد أن أذهب إلى القبر وحيدا 
فسأل زوجته الرابعة:- أحببتك أكثر من باقي زوجاتي ولبيت كل رغباتك وطلباتك فهل ترضين أن تأتي معي لتؤنسيني في قبري ؟ 
فقالت:- (مستحيل) 
وانصرفت فورا بدون إبداء أي تعاطف مع الملك. 

فأحضر زوجته الثالثة:- وقال لها:-أحببتك طيلة حياتي فهل ترافقيني في قبري ؟ 
فقالت بالطبع لا الحياة جميلة وعند موتك سأذهب وأتزوج من غيرك 

فأحضرالزوجة الثانية :- وقال لها :- كنت دائما ألجأ إليك عند الضيق وطالما ضحيت من أجلي وساعدتيني فهلا ترافقيني في قبري ؟ 
فقالت:- سامحني لا أستطيع تلبية طلبك ولكن أكثر ما أستطيع فعله هو أن أوصلك إلى قبرك حزن الملك حزنا شديدا على جحود هؤلاء الزوجات

وإذا بصوت يأتي من بعيد ويقول : أنا أرافقك في قبرك... 
أنا سأكون معك أينما تذهب.. 
فنظر الملك فإذا بزوجته الأولى :- وهي في حالة هزيلة ضعيفة مريضة بسبب إهمال زوجها لها فندم الملك على سوء رعايته لها في حياته وقال:- 
كان ينبغي لي أن أعتني بك أكثر من الباقين ولو عاد بي الزمان لكنت أنت أكثر من أهتم به من زوجاتي الأربعة .

في الحقيقة أحبائي الكرام كلنا لدينا 4 زوجات 
الرابعة الجسد:-
مهما اعتنينا بأجسادنا وأشبعنا شهواتنا فستتركنا الأجساد فورا عند الموت 
الثالثة الأموال والممتلكات :-
 عند موتنا ستتركنا وتذهب لأشخاص آخرين 
الثانية الأهل والأصدقاء :- 
مهما بلغت تضحياتهم لنا في حياتنا فلا نتوقع منهم أكثر من إيصالنا للقبور عند موتنا 
الأولـــــى العمل الصالح :-
 ننشغل عن تغذيته والاعتناء به على حساب شهواتنا وأموالنا وأصدقائنا مع أن اعمالنا هي الوحيدة التي ستكون معنا في قبورنا .... 
يا ترى إذا تمثل عملك لك اليوم على هيئة إنسان ... كيف سيكون شكله وهيئته ؟؟؟... 
هزيل ضعيف مهمل ؟ 
أم قوي مدرب معتنى به ؟
اللهم اجعل خير أعمالنا خواتمها ، وخير أيامنا يوم أن نلقاك ..

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

احذر رمي الحجارة في الماء
في أحد الأيام و قبل شروق الشمس.. وصل صياد إلى النهر،
...
وبينما كان على الضفة تعثر بشئ ما وجده على ضفة النهر..
كان عبارة عن كيس مملوء بالحجارة الصغيرة، فحمل الكيس ووضع شبكته جانبا،
و جلس ينتظر شروق الشمس.....
كان ينتظر الفجر ليبدأ عمله.. حمل الكيس بكسل و أخذ منه حجراً و رماه في النهر،
و هكذا أخذ يرمى الأحجار.. حجراً بعد الآخر.. أحبّ صوت اصطدام الحجارة بالماء، ولهذا استمر بإلقاء الحجارة في الماء
 حجر.. اثنان.. ثلاثة.. وهكذا

سطعت الشمس.. أنارت المكان.. كان الصياد قد رمى كلّ الحجارة
ماعدا حجراً واحداً بقي في كف يده،
وحين أمعن النظر فيما يحمله.. لم يصدق ما رأت عيناه
لقد.. لقد كان يحمل كيسا من ألماس !!
نعم
يا إلهي .. لقد رمى كيساً كاملاً من الألماس في النهر ،
و لم يبق سوى قطعة واحدة في يده؛
فأخذ يبكي.. لقد تعثّرت قدماه بثروة كبيرة كانت ستقلب حياته رأساً على عقب..
و لكنّه وسط الظّلام رماها كلها دون أدنى انتباه !!!!!
.....
ألا ترون
إنّه ما يزال يملك ماسة واحدة
في يده !! .. كان النّور قد سطع قبل أن يرميها هي أيضاً..
وهذا لا يكون إلا للمحظوظين وهم الّذين لا بدّ للشّمس أن تشرق في حياتهم ولو بعد حين..
وغيرهم قد لا يأتي الصباح و النور إلى حياتهم أبداً..
يرمون كلّ ماسات الحياة ظناً منهم أنها مجرد حجارة !!!

وهكذا تضيع حياتنا سدى إذا لم نعرف و نختبر ما هو مختبئ فيها من أسرار 

ليس مهمًا مقدار الكنز الضائع..

ولكن!!!

بسبب جهلنا ، وبسبب الظلام الذي نعيش فيه افترضنا أن الحياة ليست سوى مجموعة من الحجارة !!!
فيجب علينا جميعا الرجوع إلى الله تعالى والتوكل عليه والإنابة إليه 
قبل أن نفقد كل نفيس وغالي .

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> احذر رمي الحجارة في الماء
> 
> بسبب جهلنا ، وبسبب الظلام الذي نعيش فيه افترضنا أن الحياة ليست سوى مجموعة من الحجارة !!!
> فيجب علينا جميعا الرجوع إلى الله تعالى والتوكل عليه والإنابة إليه 
> قبل أن نفقد كل نفيس وغالي .


 اللهم إنا نسألك حسن الخاتمة ، اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلوبنا على طاعتك ، اللهم إنا نسألك توبة نصوحاً قبل الموت ... آمين

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

.. النية أساس العمل ..
 يحكى أن ملك من الملوك أراد أن يبني مسجد في مدينته وأمر أن لا يشارك أحد في بناء هذا المسجد لا بالمال ولا بغيره.
  حيث يريد أن يكون هذا المسجد هو  من ماله فقط دون مساعدة من أحد  وحذروأنذر من أن يساعد أحد في ذلك وفعلاً  تم البدء في بناء المسجد ووضع اسمه عليه وفي ليلة من الليالي رأى الملك في  المنام كأن ملك من الملائكة  نزل من السماء فمسح اسم الملك عن المسجد وكتب اسم امراة فلما استيقظ الملك  من النوم استيقظ مفزوع وأرسل جنوده ينظرون  هل اسمه مازال على المسجد فذهبوا ورجعوا وقالوا نعم
 اسمك مازال موجود ومكتوب على المسجد وقال له حاشيته هذه أظغاث أحلام وفي   الليلة الثانية رأى الملك نفس الرؤيا رأى ملك من الملائكة ينزل من السماء   فيمسح سم الملك عن المسجد ويكتب اسم أمراة على المسجد وفي الصباح استيقظ   الملك وأرسل جنودة يتأكدون هل مازال اسمه موجود على المسجد ذهبوا ورجعوا   وأخبروه أن اسمه مازال هو الموجود على المسجد تعجب الملك وغضب فلما كانت   الليلة الثالثة تكررت الرؤيا فلما قام الملك من النوم قام وقد حفظ اسم   المرأة التي يكتب اسمها على المسجد
 أمر بإحضار هذه المرأة فحضرت وكانت امرأة
 عجوز فقيرة ترتعش فسألها هل ساعدت في بناء المسجد الذي يبنى قالت يا أيها   الملك أنا امرأة عجوز وفقيرة وكبيرة في السن وقد سمعتك تنهى عن أن يساعد   أحد في بناءه فلا يمكنني أن أعصيك
 فقال لها أسألك بالله ماذا صنعت في بناء المسجد ؟
 قالت والله ما عملت شيء قط في بناء هذا المسجد إلا !!
 قال الملك نعم إلا ماذا ؟
 قالت : إلا أنني مررت ذات يوم من جانب المسجد فإذا أحد الدواب التي تحمل الأخشاب وأدوات البناء
 للمسجد مربوط بحبل إلى وتد في الأرض وبالقرب منه سطل به ماء ، وهذا   الحيوان يريد أن يقترب من الماء ليشرب فلا يستطيع بسبب الحبل والعطش بلغ   منه مبلغ شديد
 فقمت وقربت سطل الماء منه فشرب من الماء هذا والله الذي صنعت ، فقال الملك عملتي هذا لوجه الله فقبل الله منك
 وأنا عملت عملي ليقال مسجد الملك فلم يقبل الله مني فأمر الملك أن يكتب اسم المرأة العجوز على هذا المسجد
.........
 العمل بنية مخلصة يقربك الى الله سبحانه و تعالى و يبارك لك الله في
 ... جميع حياتك ...

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

> اللهم إنا نسألك حسن الخاتمة ، اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلوبنا على طاعتك ، اللهم إنا نسألك توبة نصوحاً قبل الموت ... آمين


اللهم آمين ... أشكرك أخيتي أم أروى المكية على عطر مرورك ..

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

*الحياة لاتقدر بالمال ولكن بالجهود المثمرة

*كان لأحد الملوك ساقي يحضر له الماء يوميا
وكان عند الساقي جرتين واحدة سليمة والأخرى فيها تشققات
وكان يملاهما بالماء ويأخذهم للملك الملك كل يوم يشرب من الجرة السليمة
ويزعجه شكل الجرة القديمة التي فقدت نصف ماءها وابتلت من خارجها
في احد الأيام اشتكت الجرة القديمة للساقي
وقالت له : لماذا تعذبني هكذا وتجعلني اذهب كل يوم عند الملك وهو كل يوم يفضل
الأخرى إذا كنت لا أصلح فاتركني واشتري جرة جديدة
قال لها الساقي : اصبري غدا سأبين لك لماذا احتفظ بك
وفي الغد ملأ الجرتين كالعادة ثم قال لها: انظري خلفك فرأت أن الجهة التي تمر منها كل
يوم امتلأت بالخضرة والأزهار والتف حوله الفراشات والنحل بسبب الماء الذي تفقده كل يوم
أما الجرة السليمة فكانت جهتها جافة قاحلة لأنها لم تكن تترك ماء في الطريق
ثم قال لها الساقي: هذا دورك أنت ولا تقارني نفسك بالجرة السليمة
التي ليس لها إلا سقاية الملك أما أنت فلك رسالة اكبر
فانظرى للذين يستفيدون منك ..
---
ما يستفاد من القصة:
على صاحب الرسالة ان لا يقارن نفسه بغيره ولا يقارن نفسه بالذين هم اغني  منه 
 ربما صحيح قد يكون عندهم مال أو جاه أكثر منه لكن دوره في الحياة  اعمق واكبر ..

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

*  الشر الذي تقدمه يبقى معك والخير الذي تقدمه يعود إليك

* *يحكى أنه كان هناك امرأة تصنع الخبز لأسرتها كل يوم، وكانت** يوميا تصنع رغيف خبز إضافيا لأي عابر سبيل جائع
 وتضع الرغيف الإضافي على شرفة النافذة لأي فقير يمر ليأخذه.*

 *وفي كل يوم يمر رجل فقير أحدب ويأخذ الرغيف وبدلا من** إظهار امتنانه لأهل البيت كان يدمدم بالقول
**”** الشر الذي تقدمه** يبقى معك، والخير الذي تقدمه يعود إليك**!”* *
كل يوم..كان الأحدب يمر فيه ويأخذ رغيف الخبز ويدمدم بنفس الكلمات**” الشر الذي تقدمه يبقى معك، والخير الذي تقدمه يعودإليك!”،* 
 *بدأت المرأة بالشعور بالضيق لعدم إظهار الرجل للعرفان** بالجميل والمعروف الذي تصنعه، وأخذت تحدث نفسها قائلة:
“كل يوم يمر هذا الأحدب ويردد جملته الغامضة وينصرف، ترى ماذا** يقصد؟”*  
*
في يوم ما أضمرت في نفسها أمرا وقررت ” سوف أتخلص من هذا** الأحدب!” ، فقامت بإضافة بعض السمّ إلى رغيف الخبز الذي*  
*صنعته له وكانت على وشك وضعه على النافذة ، لكن بدأت يداها** في الارتجاف ” ما هذا الذي أفعله؟!”.
 قالت لنفسها فورا وهي تلقي بالرغيف ليحترق في النار، ثم قامت بصنع رغيف خبز** آخر ووضعته على النافذة.*  
*وكما هي العادة جاء الأحدب واخذ الرغيف وهو يدمدم
**”** الشر** الذي تقدمه يبقى معك، والخير الذي تقدمه يعود إليك* *!”*  
*وانصرف إلى سبيله وهو غير مدرك للصراع المستعر في عقل** المرأة.*  *
كل يوم كانت المرأة تصنع فيه الخبز كانت تقوم بالدعاء** لولدها الذي غاب بعيدا وطويلا بحثا عن مستقبله ولسنوات*  
*عديدة لم تصلها أي أنباء عنه وكانت دائمة الدعاء بعودته** لها سالما.*  *
في ذلك اليوم الذي تخلصت فيه من رغيف الخبز المسموم دق باب** البيت مساء وحينما فتحته وجدت – لدهشتها – ابنها واقفا بالباب !! 
كان شاحبا متعبا وملابسه شبه ممزقة، وكان جائعا** ومرهقا وبمجرد رؤيته لأمه قال :
” إنها لمعجزة وجودي هنا، على مسافة أميال من هنا كنت مجهدا ومتعبا وأشعر بالإعياء** لدرجة الانهيار في الطريق وكدت أن أموت  
**لولا مرور رجل أحدب بي رجوته أن يعطيني أي طعام معه، وكان الرجل طيبا بالقدر** الذي أعطاني فيه رغيف خبز كامل لأكله !!* *
وأثناء إعطاءه لي قال أن هذا هو طعامه كل يوم واليوم سيعطيه لي لأن حاجتي** اكبر كثيرا من حاجته”*  
*
بمجرد أن سمعت الأم هذا الكلام شحبت وظهر الرعب على وجهها** واتكأت على الباب وتذكرت الرغيف المسموم الذي صنعته اليوم صباحا!! 
لو لم تقم بالتخلص منه في النار لكان ولدها هو الذي** أكله ولكان قد فقد حياته!*  
*لحظتها أدركت معنى كلام الأحدب 
**”** الشر الذي تقدمه يبقى** معك، والخير الذي تقدمه يعود إليك**!”..*  
*
المغزى من القصة :*

 *افعل الخير ولا تتوقف عن فعله** حتى ولو لم يتم تقديره وقتها 
لأنه في يوم من الأيام** وحتى لو لم يكن في الدنيا ولكنه بالتأكيد في الآخرة*
*سوف يتم مجازاتك عن أفعالك الجيدة التي قمت بها
 " فكما تدين تدان والجزاء من جنس العمل "*

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

*البر... سلف 
*
*رجل كانت أمه تعمل بالخياطه وتعطيه النقود وتمنعه من العمل
 وتحثه على اكمال الدراسه ففعل ماأرادت ووفقه الله وتوظف
 وكانت نيته ان يعطي الجزء الأكبر من راتبه لأمه
 ليسد بعض من جمائلها عليه .
......
لكن شاء الله وتوفيت رحمها الله فحزن قلبه وبكى عليها كثيرا
 ونذر لله تعالى ان يدفع ربع راتبه للفقراء ناويا الأجر لأمه.
.....
مرت ثلاثين سنه من وفاة أمه لم تفته سجده الا وقد دعاء لها
 كان يتصدق بالماء ويحفر الأبار لها
.....
ووضع في عدد من المساجد بالرياض برادات للماء وقفاً لها
 وفي يوم خرج للصلاه فرأى مجموعه من الرجال يضعون براده ماء في مسجد حيهم .
ضاق صدره وقال وضعت برادات الماء في الشرق والغرب
 ونسيت ان أضع براده في مسجد حينا
.....
 وبينما هو يفكر اذا بالأمام يلحق به ويقول يا فلان جزاك الله خير على براده الماء !!
أستغرب وقال لاوالله انها ليست مني فقال الأمام بلى انها منك
 اليوم أحضرها ابنك وقال انها منك .
....
وإذا بابنه يقبل رأسه ويقول يأبي إنها منى
 و نويت أجرها لك فتقبلها سقاك  الله من أجرها بسلسبيل الجنه
 فسأله ابوه وكيف تحصلت على ثمنها ياولدي
 وأنت  مازلت في الصف الاول الثانوي ولا تعمل!!؟
فقال له من خمس سنوات أجمع مصروفي لأبرك به
 .. كما بررت بجدتي رحمها الله .. 
.....
 سبحان الله صدق من قال قديما
 البر سلف وسيعود لك في أولادك
 والعقوق كذالك سيرجع لك يوما* 
*أسأل الله أن يجعلنا وإياكم 
من البارين بولدينا فى حياتهم وبعد مماتهم*

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

قصة .. وعبرة .. وتوبة  
لم أكن قد تجاوزت الثلاثين حين أنجبت زوجتي أوّل أبنائي ما زلت أذكر تلك الليلة كنت سهرانا مع أصدقائي
كانت سهرة بمعنى الكلمة أذكر ليلتها أنّي أضحكتهم كثيرا.. كنت أمتلك موهبة عجيبة في التقليد ..
 بإمكاني تغيير نبرة صوتي حتى تصبح قريبة من الشخص الذي أسخر منه أجل كنت أسخر من هذا وذاك لم يسلم أحد منّي أحد 
حتى صار بعض أصدقائي يتجنّبني كي يسلم من لساني وتعليقاتي اللاذعة..
تلك الليلة سخرت من أعمى رأيته يتسوّل في السّوق والأدهى أنّي وضعت قدمي أمامه ليتعثّر. تعثّر وانطلقت ضحكتي التي دوت في السّوق
عدت إلى بيتي متأخرا وجدت زوجتي في انتظاري .. كانت في حالة يرثى لها !!
أين كنت يا راشد؟!
في المريخ (أجبتها ساخرا) عند أصحابي بالطبع كانت في حالة يرثى لها قالت والعبرة تخنقها
راشد… أنا تعبانة جدا… الظاهر أن موعد ولادتي صار وشيكا
سقطت دمعة صامته على جبينها أحسست أنّي أهملت زوجتي كان المفروض أن أهتم بها وأقلّل من سهراتي خاصة أنّها في شهرها التاسع
قاست زوجتي الآلام يوم وليلة في المستشفى حتى رأى طفلي النور… لم أكن في المستشفى ساعتها تركت رقم هاتف المنزل وخرجت
اتصلوا بي ليزفوا لي نبأ قدوم المولود " سالم "  حين وصلت المستشفى طلبوا منّي أن أراجع الطبيبة… أي طبيبة؟!
قلت المهم الآن أن أرى ابني سالم… 
أجابتني موظّفة الاستقبال بحزم !!  لابد من مراجعة الطبيبة…
صدمت حين عرفت أن ابني أعمى!!!! تذكّرت المتسوّل
سبحان الله كما تدين تدان!!!
لم تحزن  زوجتي .. كانت مؤمنة بقضاء الله راضية طالما نصحتني طالما طلبت منّي أن  أكف عن تقليد الآخرين… كلاّ هي لا تسميه تقليدا بل غيبة
ومعها كل الحق!! وبعد مرور الايام
لم أكن أهتم بسالم كثيرا اعتبرته غير موجود في المنزل حين يشتد بكاءه أهرب إلى الصالة لأنام فيها .. كانت زوجتي تهتم به كثيرا وتحبّه
لحظة لا تظنوا انّي أكرهه أنا لا أكرهه لكن لم أستطع أن أحبّه!
أقامت زوجتي احتفالا حين خطا خطواته الأولى وحين أكمل الثّانيةاكتشفنا أنّه أعرج!!!!!!!!
كلّما زدت ابتعادا عنه ازدادت زوجتي حبا واهتماما بسالم حتى بعد أن أنجبت  عمر وخالد
مرّت السنوات كنت لاه وغافل غرّتني الدنيا وما فيها كنت كاللعبة في يد رفقة سوء مع أنّي كنت أظن أنّي من يلعب عليهم..
 لم تيأس زوجتي من إصلاحي كانت تدعو لي دائما بالهداية لم تغضب من تصرّفاتي الطائشة أو إهمالي لسالم واهتمامي بباقي إخوته
كبر  سالم ولم أمانع حين طلبت زوجتي تسجيله في المدارس الخاصة بالمعاقين لم أكن  أحس بمرور السنوات .. أيّامي سواء .. عمل ونوم وطعام وسهر!!!
حتّى  ذلك اليوم .. كان يوم الجمعة استيقظت الساعة الحادية عشر ظهرا ما يزال  الوقت باكرا لكن لا يهم أخذت دشّا سريعا لبست وتعطّرت وهممت بالخروج
استوقفني  منظره كان يبكي بحرقة! إنّها المرّة الأولى التي أرى فيها سالم يبكي منذ  كان طفلا .. أأخرج…؟ لا .. كيف أتركه وهو في هذه الحالة؟! 
أهو الفضول أم الشفقة؟! لا يهم سألته… سالم لماذا تبكي؟!
حين سمع صوتي توقّف بدأ يتحسّس ما حوله… ما به يا ترى؟! واكتشفت أن ابني يهرب منّي!!!…
الآن أحسست به… أين كنت منذ عشر سنوات؟! تبعته… كان قد دخل غرفته… رفض أن يخبرني في البداية سبب بكائه وتحت إصراري عرفت السبب… 
تأخّر عليه شقيقه عمر الذي اعتاد أن يوصله إلى المسجد اليوم الجمعة خاف ألاّ يجد مكانا في الصف الأوّل نادى والدته لكن لا مجيب
حينها وضعت يدي على فمه كأنّي أطلب منه أن يكف عن حديثه وأكملت :  حينها بكيت
لا أعلم ما الذي دفعي لأقول له: سالم لا تحزن… هل تعلم من سيرافقك اليوم إلى المسجد؟! أجاب: أكيد عمر…  ليتني أعلم إلى أين ذهب؟!
قلت له: لا يا سالم أنا من سيرافقك! استغرب سالم لم يصدّق ظنّ أنّي أسخر منه
عاد إلى بكائه مسحت دموعه بيدي وأمسكت بيده. أردت أن أوصله بالسيّارة رفض قائلا: أبي المسجد قريب أريد أن أخطو إلى المسجد
لا أذكر  متى آخر مرّة دخلت فيها المسجد ولا أذكر آخر سجدة سجدتها .. هي المرّة  الأولى التي أشعر فيها بالخوف والنّدم على ما فرّطته طوال السنوات الماضية
مع أن المسجد كان مليئا بالمصلّين إلاّ أنّي وجدت لسالم مكانا في الصف الأوّل
استمعنا لخطبة الجمعة معا وصليت بجانبه .. بعد انتهاء الصلاة طلب منّي سالم مصحفا...
استغربت كيف سيقرأ وهو أعمى؟! هذا ما تردّد في نفسي ولم أصرّح به خوفا من جرح مشاعره .. طلب منّي أن أفتح له المصحف على سورة الكهف
نفّذت ما طلب وضع المصحف أمامه وبدأ في قراءة السورة ياالله!!  إنّه يحفظ سورة الكهف كاملة وعن ظهر غيب!!! 
خجلت من نفسي أمسكت مصحفا أحسست برعشة في أوصالي وقرأت قرأت ودعوت الله أن يغفر لي ويهديني .. هذه المرّة أنا من  بكى حزنا
وندما على ما فرّطت ولم أشعر إلاّ بيد تمسح عنّي دموعي لقد كان سالم! عدنا إلى المنزل ..
 كانت زوجتي قلقة كثيرا على سالم لكن قلقها تحوّل إلى دموع حين علمت أنّي صلّيت الجمعة مع سالم!!
من ذلك اليوم لم تفتني صلاة جماعة في المسجد هجرت رفقاء السوء وأصبحت لي رفقة خيّرة عرفتها في المسجد.. 
ذقت طعم الإيمان معهم عرفت منهم أشياء ألهتني عنها الدنيا.. لم أفوّت حلقة ذكر أو قيام .. 
ختمت القرآن عدّة مرّات في شهر وأنا نفس الشخص الذي هجرته سنوات!!! 
رطّبت لساني بالذكر لعلّ الله  يغفر لي غيبتي وسخريتي من النّاس
أحسست أنّي أكثر قربا من أسرتي اختفت نظرات الخوف والشفقة التي كانت تطل من عيون زوجتي الابتسامة ما عادت تفارق وجه ابني سالم
من يراه يظنّه ملك الدنيا وما فيها .. حمدت الله كثيرا وصلّيت له كثيرا على  نعمه
ذات يوم  قرر أصحابي أن يتوجّهوا إلى أحد المناطق البعيدة للدعوة تردّدت في الذهاب  استخرت الله واستشرت زوجتي توقعت أن ترفض لكن حدث العكس!! 
فرحت كثيرا بل شجّعتني
حين أخبرت سالم عزمي على الذهاب أحاط جسمي بذراعيه الصغيرين فرحا ووالله لو كان طويل القامة مثلي لما توانى عن تقبيل رأسي
بعدها توكّلت على الله وقدّمت طلب إجازة مفتوحة بدون راتب من عملي والحمد لله 
جاءت الموافقة بسرعة أسرع ممّا تصوّرت .. تغيّبت عن البيت ثلاثة أشهر ونصف  كنت خلال تلك الفترة أتصل كلّما سمحت لي الفرصة بزوجتي وأحدّث أبنائي .. 
اشتقت لهم كثيرا…
كم اشتقت لسالم!! تمنّيت سماع صوته هو الوحيد الذي لم يحدّثني منذ سافرت إمّا أن يكون في المدرسة أو المسجد ساعة اتصالي بهم ..
 كلّما أحدّث زوجتي أطلب  منها أن تبلغه سلامي وتقبّله كانت تضحك حين تسمعني أقول هذا الكلام إلاّ آخر مرّة هاتفتها فيها .. 
لم أسمع ضحكتها المتوقّعة تغيّر صوتها… قالت لي: إن شاء الله
أخيرا عدت إلى المنزل طرقت الباب تمنّيت أن يفتح سالم لي الباب لكن فوجئت بابني خالد الذي لم يتجاوز الرابعة من عمره..
 حملته بين ذراعي وهو يصيح… بابا يا بابا يا
انقبض صدري حين دخلت البيت استعذت بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
سعدت زوجتي بقدومي لكن هناك شيء قد تغيّر فيها تأمّلتها جيدا إنّها نظرات
الحزن التي ما كانت تفارقها .. سألتها ما بك؟! لا شيء.. لا شيء هكذا ردّت
فجأة تذكّرت من نسيته للحظات قلت لها: أين سالم؟!
خفضت رأسها لم تجب لم أسمع حينها سوى صوت ابني خالد الذي ما يزال يرن في أذني حتى هذه اللحظة…
بابا ثالم لاح الجنّة عند الله !!
لم تتمالك زوجتي الموقف أجهشت بالبكاء وخرجت من الغرفة 
عرفت بعدها أن سالم أصابته حمّى قبل موعد مجيئي بأسبوعين أخذته زوجتي إلى  المستشفى لازمته يومين وبعد ذلك فارقته الحمى حين فارقت روحه جسده
أحسست أن ما حدث ابتلاء واختبار من الله سبحانه وتعالى… أجل إنّه اختبار وأيّ اختبار؟!

صبرت على مصابي وحمدت الله الذي لا يحمد على مكروه سواه ما زالت أحس بيده تمسح دموعي وذراعه تحيطني
كم حزنت  على سالم الأعمى الأعرج!!! لم يكن أعمى أنا من كنت أعمى حين انسقت وراء  رفقة سوء ولم يكن أعرج لأنه استطاع أن يسلك طريق الإيمان رغم كل شيء
سالم الذي امتنعت يوما عن حبّه!! اكتشفت أنّي أحبّه أكثر من أخوته!!! بكيت كثيرا … كثيرا ومازلت حزينا…
كيف لا أحزن وقد كانت هدايتي على يديه؟!

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

أين محبي القراءة ... أين أخوات المجلس الغاليات !!؟
نرجوا المشاركة ...

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

*ثمن المعجزة‬
*في يــــوم من الايـــــام ... 
 وقفت طفلة صغيرة عند باب حجرة أخيها  المريض وهي تتابع الحوار الذي دار بين والديها . 
قال الأب : ماذا نفعل ؟  إنه على أبواب الموت . لابد من إجراء عملية سريعة في المخ ونحن لا نملك  شيئًا! 
 حياته في خطر ، من ينقذ إبننا ؟
 أجابت الأم والدموع في عينيها :
 " الأمر يحتاج إلى معجزة ! "
 لم تحتمل الطفلة هذا المنظر بل إنطلقت بسرعة إلى حجرتها وفتحت حصالتها التي كانت تضع فيها ما يتبقى من مصروفها ، 
 وإذا بها تجد جنيهًا وربع . صارت تعد المبلغ ثلاث مرات لتتأكد من المبلغ فإذا به جنيه وربع .
 لم تستأذن والديها بل بسرعة البرق إنطلقت إلى الصيدلية التي بجوار منزلها .
 هناك وجدت الصيدلي يتحدث مع أحد العملاء ، 
 وإذ طال الحديث بينهما ولم يهتم الصيدلي بالطفلة التي كانت في السادسة من  عمرها نقرت بإصبعها على مكتب الصيدلي . 
باستخفاف تطلع إليها وسألها ماذا  تريدين ؟
 أجابت : " معجــــزة ! "
 في دهشة قال لها الصيدلي : " ماذا تريدين ؟!! "
 أجابت : " أريد أن أشتري معجزة لشفاء أخي! "
 في إستخفاف قال : " لسنا نبيع معجزات ".
 سألته: " أين أجد المعجزة لأشتريها ؟ "
 قبل أن يجيب الصيدلي إذا بالعميل يقول لها : " كم من المال معكِ ؟ "
 أجابت "معي جنيه وربع ، هو كل ما أملكه".
 إبتسم العميل وسألها : " لماذا تريدين شراءها ؟ "
 قالت : " لأخي المريض".
 فسألها عن أخيها وعرف منها أنه محتاج إلى عملية في   المخ . عندئذ مدّ يده وسألها أن تقدم له ما لديها من المال ، 
 ثم قال لها : " إن ثمن المعجزة هو جنيه وربع ".
  إنطلق معها العميل وقد ظنّت أنه سيذهب معها إلى صيدلية أخرى ليشتري لها  المعجزة ، لكنه سألها عن عنوان بيتها .
 هناك تعرّف على والديها وحمل الطفل  إلى عيادته وأجرى للطفل العملية 
إذ كان هو جراح متخصص في المخ .
 نجحت  العملية وعاد الطفل إلى بيته وكان الكل يشكر الله على عمله معهم .
 قالت  الأم للأب: " نشكر الله الذي أرسل لنا هذا الطبيب في الموعد المناسب لإجراء  العملية مجانًا ، إنها معجزة! "
 تدخلت الطفلة وقالت لوالدتها : " لقد دفعت له ثمن المعجزة أعطيته كل ما أملك ، جنيهًا وربع فاشتريت بها المعجزة " .
  إحتضنت الأم إبنتها وأخبرتها مفهوم المعجزة ، وأن الله هو الذي دبّر كل  هذا لشفاء أخيها 
 أما ثمن المعجزة فهو حبها لأخيها ودعائها له وتقديم  كل ما لديها من أجله .
  سجد الوالدين يشكران الله على فضله ونعمته ومعجزاته التي لا تنتهي
‫‏... ثمن المعجزة‬ ... 
أن تفعل كل ما لديك وتترك لله تدبير الامور﻿

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> أين محبي القراءة ... أين أخوات المجلس الغاليات !!؟
> نرجوا المشاركة ...


نفع الله بك أم رفيدة وجزاك عنا كل خير ...
فقصصك مفيدة وقيمة وفي نفس الوقت ممتعة نتمنى لك التوفيق والسداد .

----------


## أم أروى المكية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
الأخت الغالية أم رفيدة نحن هنا ولكن قصصنا متواضعة بالنسبة لما تقدميه من درر ، فأرجوا من الله أن يستفاد من هذه القصة .
لم لا نبني قصرا في الجنة 
تروي امرأة قصة عجيبة ، تقول :
كنت في زيارة لإحدى صديقاتي في بيتها ، و أتت طفلتها إلينا ،
لم تكمل الطفلة عامها الثالث .. تتلعثم بالحروف .. و وقفت  خلف أمها وتشد فستانها قائلة : أمي لم نبني اليوم قصراً في الجنة ؟
اعتقدت أنني سمعتها بالخطأ
إلا أن الفتاة كررتها .. ثم وقف إخوتها إلى جانبها وأخذوا يرددون ما قالته أختهم الصغيرة .
رأت الأم الفضول في عيني فابتسمت ، وقالت لي : أتحبين أن تشاهدي كيف أبني قصراً في الجنة أنا وأبنائي؟
فوقفت أراقب ما سيفعلونه
جلست الأم وجلس أولادها حولها .. أعمارهم تتراوح بين العاشرة إلى الثالثة .. جلسوا جميعهم مستعدين ومتحمسين
بدأت الأم وبدأوا معها في قراءة سورة الإخلاص
قل هو الله أحد .. الله الصمد .. لم يلد ولم يولد .. ولم يكن له كفواً أحد .
ثم كرروها عشر مرات
عندما انتهوا صرخوا بصوت واحد فرحين :
 الحمد لله بنينا بيتاً في الجنة .
سألتهم الأم : 
وماذا تريدون أن تضعوا في هذا القصر؟
رد الأطفال نريد كنوزاً يا أمي .. فبدأوا يرددون لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .. لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
ثم عادت فسألتهم :
من منكم يريد أن يرد عليه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم السلام ويشرب من يده شربة لا يظمأ بعدها أبداً .
فشرعوا جميعهم يقولون : اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد .. كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد .. وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد .. كما باركت على إبراهيم وعـلى آل إبراهــيم إنك حميد مجيد
تابعوا بعدها التسبيح والتكبير والتهليل .. ثم انفضوا كلٌ إلى عمله .. فمنهم من تابع مذاكرة دروسه .. ومنهم من عاد إلى مكعباته يعيد بنائها

فقلت لها كيف فعلتي ذلك؟
قالت أبنائي يحبون جلوسي بينهم ويفرحون عندما أجمعهم وأجلس وسطهم فأحببت استغلال ذلك بأن أعلمـهم وأعودهم على ذكر الله .
فأحببت أن أنقل لهم هذه الأحاديث وأعلمها لهم بطريقة يمكن لعقلهم الصغير أن يفهمها .. فهم يروون القصور في برامج الأطفال ويتمنون أن يسكنوها .. ويشاهدون أبطال الكرتون وهم يتصارعون للحصول على الكنز.
هذه الأم ستثاب عندما يردد أحد أبنائها هذه الأذكار حتى بعد ممات الأم .. وكأنها صدقة جارية .. وهي أفضل استثمار لها في الدنيا والآخرة

أسلوب تربوي إسلامي جميل.
علموها لأولادكم وانشروها في كل مكان .﻿

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

أسعدني مرورك الطيب أم أروى ، وننتظر المزيد من دررك وفوائدك ، نفع الله بك .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

رسالة إلى كل أب
دخل الطفل على والده الذي أنهكه العمل , فمن الصباح إلى المساء وهو يتابع مشاريعه ومقاولاته ,
فليس عنده وقت للمكوث في البيت إلا للأكل أو النوم .

الطفل : لماذا يا أبي لم تعد تلعب معي وتقول لي قصة , فقد اشتقت لقصصك 
واللعب معك 
فما رأيك أن تلعب معي اليوم قليلاً وتقول لي قصة ؟

الأب : يا ولدي أنا لم يعد عندي وقت للّعب وضياع الوقت , فعندي من الأعمال
الشيء الكثير و وقتي ثمين .

الطفل : أعطني فقط ساعة من وقتك , فأنا مشتاق لك يا أبي .

الأب : يا ولدي الحبيب أنا أعمل وأكدح من أجلكم , والساعة التي تريدني أن 
أقضيها معك أستطيع أن أكسب فيها ما لا يقل عن 100 جنيه , فليس لدي وقت لأضيعه معك , هيا اذهب
والعب مع أمك .

تمضي الأيام ويزداد انشغال الأب وفي إحدى الأيام يرى الطفل باب المكتب مفتوح فيدخل على أبيه .

الطفل : أعطني يا أبي خمسة جنيهات.

الأب : لماذا ؟ فأنا أعطيك كل يوم فسحة 5 جنيهات , ماذا تصنع بها ؟ 
... هيا أغرب عن وجهي , لن أعطيك الآن شيئاً .

يذهب الابن وهو حزين , ويجلس الأب يفكر في ما فعله مع أبنه , ويقرر أن يذهب إلى غرفته لكي يراضيه 
ويعطيه الـخمسة جنيهات

فرح الطفل بهذه الجنيهات فرحاً عظيماً , حيث توجه إلى سريره ورفع وسادته , وجمع النقود التي تحتها ,
وبدأ يرتبها 
عندها تساءل الأب في دهشة , قائلاً 
كيف تسألني وعندك كل هذه النقود ؟

الطفل : كنت أجمع ما تعطيني للفسحة , ولم يبق إلا خمس جنيهات لتكتمل المائة ,
والآن خذ يا أبي هذه المائة جنيه وأعطني ساعة من وقتك

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> رسالة إلى كل أب
> دخل الطفل على والده الذي أنهكه العمل , فمن الصباح إلى المساء وهو يتابع مشاريعه ومقاولاته ,
> فليس عنده وقت للمكوث في البيت إلا للأكل أو النوم .
> 
> الطفل : لماذا يا أبي لم تعد تلعب معي وتقول لي قصة , فقد اشتقت لقصصك 
> واللعب معك 
> فما رأيك أن تلعب معي اليوم قليلاً وتقول لي قصة ؟
> 
> الأب : يا ولدي أنا لم يعد عندي وقت للّعب وضياع الوقت , فعندي من الأعمال
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا ، مؤثرة جدا ، لقد أثرت في نفسي عندما قرأتها فكثير من الأباء والأمهات يعتقدون أن حاجة أبنائهم هي للمال والأكل والإهتمام بالنظافة فقط ، ولكن هناك جوانب حسية يجب الإهتمام بها وملئ الفراغ فيها وخاصة في مرحلة المراهقة .. فالله المستعان

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

حللتِ أهلا ونزلتِ سهلا وبورك فيكِ أخيتي الغالية أم أروى

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

*صلاة الثلث الآخر من الليل
*استوقفتني‬ صلاة الثلث الآخر من الليل فوجدت عجباً:
================

   أنّ الصلاة المكتوبة نداءها بصوت البشر، و صلاة الثلث الآخر من الليل نداءها من رب البشر.
 
الصلاة المكتوبة يسمع نداءها كل البشر، وصلاة الثلث الآخر يستشعر نداءها بعض البشر.
 
الصلاة المكتوبة نداءها: (حي على الصلاة؛ حي على الفلاح)، وصلاة الثلث الآخر من الليل نداءها: 
(هل من سائلٍ فأعطيه..).
 
الصلاة المكتوبة يُؤديها أغلبُ المسلمين؛ بينما صلاة الثلث الآخر يُؤديها من إصطفاهم الله من المؤمنين....
 
الصلاة المكتوبة ربما يصليها البعض رياءً، بينما صلاة الليل لا يُصليها أحدٌ الا خُفيةً خالصةً لله.
 
الصلاة المكتوبة يمتزج في أدائها التفكير بمشاغل الدنيا ووساوس  الشيطان؛  بينما صلاة الثلث الآخر هي إنقطاعٌ عن الدنيا وبناءٌ للدار  الآخرة.
 
الصلاة المكتوبة ربما تؤديها لكي تُقابل أحدا في المسجد فتتبادل  أطراف  الحديث معه؛ بينما صلاة الليل تؤديها لكي تأنس بالحديث مع الله و  تتكلم معه  وتبث همك وسُؤلك.
 
الدعاء في الصلاة المكتوبة ربما يُجاب؛ بينما صلاة الثلث الآخر من الليل وعد الله عباده بالإجابة 
(هل من سائل فأعطيه).
 
** أخيراً صلاة الثلث الآخر من الليل لا يوفق بالقيام بها الا من  أراد الله  له أن يأنس بالحديث معه وسماع همومه وشكواه؛ لأنه من أقرب البشر  له؛ فهنيأً  لمن حصل على دعوة من رب العزة والجلال للجلوس بين يديه وسماع  حديثه  والتلذذ بمناجاته"
 ==========
 ‫لاتحرم‬ نفسك وغيرك فربما تشجع أحد للقيام ولك أجره نفع الله بكم .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

*صاحب النقب

*  كان مسلمة بن عبدالملك
 على رأس جيش للمسلمين يحاصرون قلعة عظيمة للروم ،
 ولكن القلعة استعصت على جيش المسلمين لارتفاع أسوارها ولإغلاق جميع المنافذ إليها ، 
 الأمر الذي رجح كفة جنود الروم فأخذوا يقذفون جيش المسلمين من أعلاها ، فازداد تعب وانهاك جنود المسلمين 
 
وفي الليل قام أحد جنود المسلمين بفكرة مستحيلة ، إذ أنه استخفى بمفرده  إلى أن وصل باب القلعة وظل ينقب فيه وينقب 
حتى استطاع أن يُحدث به نقباً ثم  رجع دون أن يُخبر أحداً ،
 
وعند الغد تأهب المسلمون للقتال كعادتهم ،  فدخل هذا البطل من النقب وقام بفتح الباب فتدافع المسلمون وتسلقوا أسوار  القلعة
 وما هي إلا لحظات حتى سمع الروم أصوات تكبيرات المسلمين على أسوار  قلعتهم وداخل ساحتها فتحقق لهم النصر .
 
وبعد المعركة جمع القائد مسلمة بن عبدالملك الجيش . 
 ونادى بأعلى صوته : 
 مَن أحدث النقب في باب القلعة فليخرج لنُكافئه .. فلم يخرج أحد !
 فعاد وقالها مرة أخرى ، من أحدث النقب فليخرج .. فلم يخرج أحد !
ثم وقف من الغد وأعاد ما قاله بالأمس .. فلم يخرج أحد !
 وفي اليوم الثالث ، وقف وقال : أقسمتُ على من أحدث النقب أن يأتيني أي وقت يشاء من ليل أو نهار .
 
وعند حلول الليل والقائد يجلس في خيمته ، دخل عليه رجلٌ ملثم ، 
 فقال مسلمة : هل أنت صاحب النقب ؟
 فقال الرجل : إنَّ صاحب النقب يريد أن يبر قسم أميره ولكن لديه ثلاثة شروط حتى يلبيَ الطلب .
فقال مسلمة : وماهي ؟
 قال الرجل : أنْ لا تسأل عن اسمه ، ولا أن يكشف عن وجهه ، ولا أن تأمر له بعطاء .
 فقال مسلمة : له ماطلب . 
عندها قال الرجل : أنا صاحب النقب ، ثم عاد أدراجه مسرعاً واختفى بين خيام الجيش !
 
‫‏ أخواتي‬ في الله 
إنْ لم يكن للهِ فعلكِ خالصًا ..فكلّ بنـاءٍ قد بنيْتِ .. خـرابُ !
 فكان مسلمة بعد ذلك يقول في سجوده : 
 اللهم احشرني مع صاحب النقب ، اللهم احشرني مع صاحب النقب .
 اجعلوا بينكم وبين الله خبيئةُ عملٍ صالح تنفعكم يوم تبلى السرائر

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

حسن الظن بالله يا مسلمين

يحكى عن رجل مسن خرج في سفر مع ابنه إلى مدينة  
 تبعد عنه قرابة اليومين
 وكان معهما حمار وضعا عليه الأمتعة، وكان الرجل دائما ما يردد قول : 
ما حجبه الله عنا كان أعظم .!!
 
وبينما هما يسيران في طريقهما؛ كُسرت ساق الحمار في منتصف الطريق
قال الرجل: ما حجبه الله عنا كان أعظم!!
 
فأخذ كل منهما متاعه على ظهره، وتابعا الطريق، 
 وبعد مدة كُسرت قدم الرجل،
 فما عاد يقدر على حمل شيء، وأصبح يجر رجله جرًّا،
فقال: ما حجبه الله عنا كان أعظم!!
 
فقام الابن وحمل متاعه ومتاع أبيه على ظهره وانطلقا يكملان مسيرهما
 وفي الطريق لدغت أفعى الابن، فوقع على الأرض وهو يتألم،
فقال الرجل: ما حجبه الله عنا كان أعظم!!

وهنا غضب الابن وقال لأبيه: أهناك ما هو أعظم مما أصابنا؟؟
 وعندما شفي الابن أكملا سيرهما ووصلا إلى المدينة، 
 فإذا بها قد أزيلت عن بكرة أبيها، فقد جاءها زلزال أبادها بمن فيها.
 
فنظر الرجل لابنه وقال له: 
انظر يا بني، لو لم يُصبنا ما أصابنا في رحلتنا  لكنا وصلنا في ذلك اليوم ولأصابنا ما هو أعظم، وكنا مع من هلك..
 ▬▬
 ليكن هذا منهاج حياتنا اليومية لكي تستريح القلوب من الوجل والقلق والتوتر
 ولنحسن دائما الظن بالله العظيـم
 ولنتوكّل عليه في كل مسائلنا
 ونكون على يقين كامل بأن الله هو أحكم الحاكمين وهو أرحم الراحمين..
دوما دوما... حسن الظن بالله يا مسلمين

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

خلي العصبية تنفعك

مدير مصنع خلال تجواله في المصنع
 لاحظ شاباً يستند إلى الحائط ولا يقوم بأي عمل . .

أقترب منه وقال له بهدوء : كم راتبك ؟
 كان الشاب هادئا ومتفاجئا بالسؤال الشخصي،
 وأجاب : تقريبا2500 درهم شهريا يا سيدي، لماذا ؟
 
بدون إجابة المدير أخرج محفظته وأخرج 2500 درهم نقدا
 وأعطاها للشاب ( بمثابة إنهاء الخدمة ) ..

ثم قال : أنا أدفع للناس هنا ليعملوا وليس للوقوف والآن هذا راتبك الشهري مقدما أخرج ولاتعد!!
 
أخذ الشاب المبلغ وأسرع في الإبتعاد عن الأنظار

نظر المدير إلى الباقين وقال بنبرة تهديد :
 هذا ينطبق على الكل في هذه الشركة !
 من لايعمل ننهي عقده مباشرة .

أقترب المدير من أحد العاملين وسأله ما اسم الشاب الذي
 قمت بطرده حتى لا يعود مرة أخرى  ؟
 
فجاءه الرد المفاجئ : إنه كان رجل توصيل البيتزا يا سيدي
 ولا يعمل هنا !!

خلي العصبية تنفعك 
 وعامل فيها مدير

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

*ﺗﺒﺴﻤﻚ ﻓﻲ ﻭﺟﻪ ﺃﺧﻴﻚ ﺻﺪﻗﺔ
*ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﺼﻐﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻻ ﻳﺘﺠﺎﻭﺯ ﻋﻤﺮﻫﺎ ﺍﻟﺴﺖ ﺳﻨﻮﺍﺕ ﺑﺎﺋﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﺩﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﻮﺭﻗﻴﺔ ﺗﺴﻴﺮ ﺣﺎﻣﻠﺔ ﺑﻀﺎﻋﺘﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺫﺭﺍﻋﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺼﻐﻴﺮ
 ﻓﻤﺮﺕ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺳﻴﺪﺓ ﺗﺒﻜﻲ ﺗﻮﻗﻔﺖ ﺃﻣﺎﻣﻬﺎ ﻟﺤﻈﺔ ﺗﺘﺄﻣﻠﻬﺎ
 ﻓﺮﻓﻌﺖ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪﺓ ﺑﺼﺮﻫﺎ ﻟﻠﻔﺘﺎﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻣﻮﻉ ﺗﻐﺮﻕ ﻭﺟﻬﻬﺎ
 ﻓﻤﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻄﻔﻠﺔ ﺇﻻ ﺃﻥ ﺃﻋﻄﺖ ﻟﻠﺴﻴﺪﺓ ﻣﻨﺎﺩﻳﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺑﻀﺎﻋﺘﻬﺎ
 ﻭﺭﺳﻤﺖ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺷﻔﺘﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﺑﺘﺴﺎﻣﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻋﻤﺎﻕ ﻗﻠﺒﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﻌﻢ ﺑﺎﻟﺒﺮﺍﺀﺓ ﻭﺍﻧﺼﺮﻓﺖ ﻋﻨﻬﺎ , ﺣﺘﻰ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺘﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺇﻋﻄﺎﺋﻬﺎ ﺛﻤﻦ ﻋﻠﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﺩﻳﻞ
 ﻭﺑﻌﺪ ﺧﻄﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﺳﺘﺪﺍﺭﺕ ﺍﻟﺼﻐﻴﺮﺓ ﻣﻠﻮﺣﺔ ﻟﻠﺴﻴﺪﺓ ﺑﻴﺪﻫﺎ ﺍﻟﺼﻐﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﻣﺎﺯﺍﻟﺖ ﺍﺑﺘﺴﺎﻣﺘﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺋﻌﺔ ﺗﺘﺠﻠﻰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺤﻴﺎﻫﺎ .
 ﻋﺎﺩﺕ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪﺓ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﻛﻴﺔ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺇﻃﺮﺍﻗﻬﺎ ﺛﻢ ﺃﺧﺮﺟﺖ ﻫﺎﺗﻔﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﺍﻝ ﻭﺃﺭﺳﻠﺖ ﺭﺳﺎﻟﺔ
  لزوجها ﺁﺳﻔﺔ , ﺣﻘﻚ ﻋﻠﻲ !!! 
 ﻭﺻﻠﺖ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺮﺳﺎﻟﺔ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺯﻭﺟﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻟﺲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﻌﻢ ﻣﻬﻤﻮﻡ ﺣﺰﻳﻦ !
 ﻓﻠﻤﺎ ﻗﺮﺃﻫﺎ ﺍﺑﺘﺴﻢ
 ﻭﻣﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﻨﻪ ﺇﻻ ﺃﻧﻪ ﺃﻋﻄﻰ ﺍﻟﺠﺮﺳﻮﻥ  ﺣﺴﺎبه وانصرف مسرعا !!!
 ﻓﺨﺮﺝ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﻌﻢ وجد ﺳﻴﺪﺓ ﻓﻘﻴﺮﺓ ﺗﻔﺘﺮﺵ ﻧﺎﺻﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺭﻉ ﺗﺒﻴﻊ ﺣﻠﻮﻯ ﻓﺎﺷﺘﺮﻯ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﺑﺠﻨﻴﻪ
 ﻭﺗﺮﻙ ﻟﻬﺎ 20 ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﺻﺪﻗﺔ ﻭﺍﻧﺼﺮﻑ ﻋﻨﻬﺎ ﺳﻌﻴﺪﺍً ﻣﺒﺘﺴﻤﺎً !!!
 ﺗﺠﻤﺪﺕ ﻧﻈﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﺠﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﻴﻬﺎﺕ
 ﻓﻘﺎﻣﺖ ﺑﻮﺟﻪ ﻣﺸﺮﻕ ﻭﻗﻠﺐ ﻳﺮﻗﺺ ﻓﺮﺣﺎً ﻭﻟﻤﻠﻤﺖ ﻓﺮﺷﺘﻬﺎ ﻭﺑﻀﺎﻋﺘﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻮﺍﺿﻌﺔ 
ﻭ ﺫﻫﺒﺖ ﻟﻠﺠﺰﺍﺭ ﺗﺸﺘﺮﻱ ﻣﻨﻪ ﻗﻄﻌﺎً ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻠﺤﻢ
 ﻭﺭﺟﻌﺖ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺑﻴﺘﻬﺎ ﻟﻜﻲ ﺗﻄﺒﺦ ﻃﻌﺎﻣﺎً ﺷﻬﻴﺎً ﻭﺗﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﺣﻔﻴﺪﺗﻬﺎ ﻭﻛﻞ ﻣﺎ ﻟﻬﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﻧﻴﺎ
 ﺟﻬﺰﺕ ﺍﻟﻄﻌﺎﻡ وﻋﻠﻰ ﻭﺟﻬﻬﺎ ﻧﻔﺲ ﺍﻻﺑﺘﺴﺎﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻧﻬﺎ ﺳﺘﺘﻨﺎﻭﻝ ﻟﺤﻢ 
 ﻟﺤﻈﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﻧﻔﺘﺢ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺏ ﻭﺩﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺖ ﺍﻟﺼﻐﻴﺮﺓ ﺑﺎﺋﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﺩﻳﻞ ﻣﺘﻬﻠﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻮﺟﻪ
 ﻭﺍﺑﺘﺴﺎﻣﺔ ﺭﺍﺋﻌﺔ ﺗﻨﻴﺮ ﻭﺟﻬﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻄﻔﻮﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻱﺀ " !!!
 ....
 ﻳﻘﻮﻝ ﺭﺳﻮﻟﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﺤﺒﻴﺐ ﺻﻠﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻭﻋﻠﻰ ﺁﻟﻪ: :
 ﺗﺒﺴﻤﻚ ﻓﻲ ﻭﺟﻪ ﺃﺧﻴﻚ ﺻﺪﻗﺔ
 ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﻃﺮﻕ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺓ ﻻ ﺗﻌﺪ ﻭﻻ ﺗﺤﺼﻰ ﻟﺮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﺒﺴﻤﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻭﺟﻮﻩ ﺍﻵﺧﺮﻳﻦ
 ( ﻓﻘﻂ ) ﻟﻮ ﺧﺮﺟﻨﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺣﺰﺍﻧﻨﺎ ﻭﺭﺳﻤﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﺒﺴﻤﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺷﻐﺎﻑ ﻗﻠﻮﺑﻨﺎ
 ﻟﻮ ﺗﺬﻛﺮﻧﺎ ﻧﻌﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺃﻧﻌﻢ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻴﻨﺎ ..
 ﻟﻮ ﻟﻢ ﻧﺴﺨﻂ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺎ ﻓﺎﺗﻨﺎ 
 ﻟﻮ ﺭﺳﻤﺖ ﺑﺴﻤﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻭﺟﻬﻚ ﻓﺴﺘﺮﻯ
 ﺍﻟﺪﻧﻴﺎ ﻣﺸﺮﻗﺔ ...

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> [CENTER]خلي العصبية تنفعك
> 
> مدير مصنع خلال تجواله في المصنع
>  لاحظ شاباً يستند إلى الحائط ولا يقوم بأي عمل . .
> 
> أقترب منه وقال له بهدوء : كم راتبك ؟
>  كان الشاب هادئا ومتفاجئا بالسؤال الشخصي،
>  وأجاب : تقريبا2500 درهم شهريا يا سيدي، لماذا ؟
>  
> ...


أضحك الله سنك أم رفيدة

----------


## أم أروى المكية

واصلي أختنا الغالية أم رفيدة وصلك الله بهداه ، حقا قصص مفيدة ومتنوعة اختيار الاسم يوافق المحتوى .
وفقنا الله وإياك لما يحبه ويرضاه .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

> أضحك الله سنك أم رفيدة


جزاك الله أخيتي أم علي أشكرك على مروك المبارك زادك الله تواضعا .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

> واصلي أختنا الغالية أم رفيدة وصلك الله بهداه ، حقا قصص مفيدة ومتنوعة اختيار الاسم يوافق المحتوى .
> وفقنا الله وإياك لما يحبه ويرضاه .


آمين وإياكِ .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

*الجزاء من جنس العمل

*نزل رجل وولده واديًا، انشغل الرجل بعمل له في الوادي، 
 بينما أخد الولد يلهو بكلمات وأصوات، 
 فوجئ الولد أن لهذه الأصوات صدًى يعود إليه، 
 فظن أن هناك من يكلمه أو يرد عليه، 
 فتوجه إليه متوجسًا، قال: من أنت؟ 
 فعاد الصدى: من أنت؟ 
 قال الولد: أفصح لي عن شخصك؟ 
 فرد عليه : أفصح لي عن شخصك ؟ 
 فقال الولد غاضبًا : أنت رجل جبان وتخفى عني، 
 فرجعت إليه العبارة نفسها
 فقال الولد: إن صاحب الصوت يستهزئ به ويسخَر منه
 فانفعل وخرج عن طوره، وبدأ يسبّ ويلعن، وكلّما سب أو لعن رجَعت عليه مثلها.
 جاء الأب ووجد ولده منهارًا مضطربًا، فسأله عن السبب، فأخبره الخبر، 
 فقال له: 
 هوّن عليك يا بني، وأراد أن يعلّمه درسًا عمليًا
  فصاح  بأعلى صوته: أنت رجل طيّب، فرجع إليه الصوت: أنت رجل طيب
ثم قال:  أحسن  الله إليك، فكان الردّ: أحسن الله إليك، وكلّما قال كلامًا حسنًا كان  الرد  بمثله .
 سأل الولد والده بدهشة واستغراب: لماذا يتعامل معك بطريقة مؤدّبة ولا يسمعك إلا كلامًا حسنًا ؟!
 فقال له الأب: يا بني، هذا الصوت الذي سمعته هو صدَى عملك، فلو أحسنتَ المنطِق لأحسن الردّ
ولكنك أسأت 
 ... فكان الجزاء من جنس العمل ...

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

*ونعم الصديق*
يحكى أنه كان هناك ﺷﺎﺏ ﺛﺮﻱ ﺛﺮﺍﺀ ﻋﻈﻴﻤﺎ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻩ ﻳﻌﻤﻞ ﺑﺘﺠﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﺍﻫﺮ  ﻭﺍﻟﻴﺎﻗﻮﺕ ﻭﻣﺎ ﺷﺎﺑﻪ 

ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ ﻳﻐﺪﻕ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﺻﺪﻗﺎﺋﻪ ﺍﻳﻤﺎ ﺍﻏﺪﺍﻕ ﻭﻫﻢ ﺑﺪﻭﺭﻫﻢ  ﻳﺠﻠﻮﻧﻪ ﻭﻳﺤﺘﺮﻣﻮﻧﻪ ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﻻ ﻣﺜﻴﻞ ﻟﻪ .... 

ﻭﺩﺍﺭﺕ ﺍﻻﻳﺎﻡ ﺩﻭﺭﺗﻬﺎ ﻭﻳﻤﻮﺕ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﺪ ﻭﺗﻔﺘﻘﺮ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺋﻠﺔ ﺍﻓﺘﻘﺎﺭﺍ ﺷﺪﻳﺪﺍ ﻓﻘﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ ﺍﻳﺎﻡ ﺭﺧﺎﺋﻪ ﻟﻴﺒﺤﺚ ﻋﻦ ﺍﺻﺪﻗﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻲ ..

ﻓﻌﻠﻢ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻋﺰ ﺻﺪﻳﻖ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﻜﺮﻣﻪ ﻭﻳﻐﺪﻕ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻭﺍﻛﺜﺮﻫﻢ ﻣﻮﺩﺓ ﻭﻗﺮﺑﺎ ﻣﻨﻪ ﻗﺪ ﺍﺛﺮﻯ ﺛﺮﺍﺀ ﻻ ﻳﻮﺻﻒ ﻭﺍﺻﺒﺢ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺻﺤﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻘﺼﻮﺭ ﻭﺍﻻﻣﻼﻙ ﻭﺍﻻﻣﻮﺍﻝ

ﻓﺘﻮﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﻴﻪ ﻋﺴﻰ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺠﺪ ﻋﻨﺪﻩ ﻋﻤﻼ ﺍﻭ ﺳﺒﻴﻼ ﻻﺻﻼﺡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻝ ﻓﻠﻤﺎ ﻭﺻﻞ ﺑﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻘﺼﺮ  ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺒﻠﻪ 

ﺍﻟﺨﺪﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺸﻢ ﻓﺬﻛﺮ ﻟﻬﻢ ﺻﻠﺘﻪ ﺑﺼﺎﺣﺐ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺭ ﻭﻣﺎﻛﺎﻥ ﺑﻴﻨﻬﻤﺎ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻮﺩﺓ  ﻗﺪﻳﻤﺔ ﻓﺬﻫﺐ ﺍﻟﺨﺪﻡ ﻓﺎﺧﺒﺮﻭﺍ ﺻﺪﻳﻘﻪ ﺑﺬﻟﻚ

ﻓﻨﻈﺮ ﺍﻟﻴﻪ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻠﻒ  ﺳﺘﺎﺭ ﻟﻴﺮﻯ ﺷﺨﺼﺎ ﺭﺙ ﺍﻟﺜﻴﺎﺏ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺁﺛﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻔﻘﺮ ﻓﻠﻢ ﻳﺮﺽ 

ﺑﻠﻘﺎﺋﻪ ﻭﺍﺧﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﺨﺪﻡ ﺑﺎﻥ  ﻳﺨﺒﺮﻭﻩ ﺍﻥ ﺻﺎﺣﺐ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺭ ﻻ ﻳﻤﻜﻨﻪ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺒﺎﻝ ﺍﺣﺪ .....

ﻓﺨﺮﺝ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻫﺸﺔ  ﺗﺄﺧﺬ ﻣﻨﻪ ﻣﺄﺧﺬﻫﺎ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻳﺘﺄﻟﻢ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﺍﻗﺔ ﻛﻴﻒ ﻣﺎﺗﺖ ﻭﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﻢ ﻛﻴﻒ 

ﺗﺬﻫﺐ  ﺑﺼﺎﺣﺒﻬﺎ ﺑﻌﻴﺪﺍ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﻓﺎﺀ ﻭﺗﺴﺎﺀﻝ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻀﻤﻴﺮ ﻛﻴﻒ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻤﻮﺕ ﻭﻛﻴﻒ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻭﺀﺓ  ﺍﻥ ﻻ ﺗﺠﺪ ﺳﺒﻴﻠﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻔﻮﺱ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺾ ....

ﻭﻣﻬﻤﺎ ﻳﻜﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻣﺮ ﻓﻘﺪ ﺫﻫﺐ ﺑﻌﻴﺪﺍ ..... 

ﻭﻗﺮﻳﺒﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻳﺎﺭﻩ ﺻﺎﺩﻑ ﺛﻼﺛﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﺎﻝ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﻢ ﺃﺛﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﻛﺄﻧﻬﻢ ﻳﺒﺤﺜﻮﻥ ﻋﻦ ﺷﻲﺀ ﻓﻘﺎﻝ ﻟﻬﻢ ﻣﺎ ﺃﻣﺮ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻡ ؟ 

ﻗﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﻟﻪ ﻧﺒﺤﺚ ﻋﻦ ﺭﺟﻞ ﻳﺪﻋﻰ ﻓﻼﻥ ﺍﺑﻦ ﻓﻼﻥ ﻭﺫﻛﺮﻭﺍ ﺍﺳﻢ ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻩ ..

ﻓﻘﺎﻝ ﻟﻬﻢ ﺍﻧﻪ ﺍﺑﻲ ﻭﻗﺪ ﻣﺎﺕ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺯﻣﻦ ﻓﺤﻮﻗﻞ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﺎﻝ ﻭﺗﺄﺳﻔﻮﺍ ﻭﺫﻛﺮﻭﺍ ﺃﺑﺎﻩ ﺑﻜﻞ  ﺧﻴﺮ ﻭﻗﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﻟﻪ 

ﺍﻥ ﺍﺑﺎﻙ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﺘﺎﺟﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﺠﻮﺍﻫﺮ ﻭﻟﻪ ﻋﻨﺪﻧﺎ ﻗﻄﻊ ﻧﻔﻴﺴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺟﺎﻥ  ﻛﺎﻥ ﻗﺪ ﺗﺮﻛﻬﺎ ﻋﻨﺪﻧﺎ ﺍﻣﺎﻧﺔ 

ﻓﺎﺧﺮﺟﻮﺍ ﻛﻴﺴﺎ ﻗﺪ ﻣﻠﺊ ﻣﺮﺟﺎﻧﺎ ﻓﺪﻓﻌﻮﻩ ﺍﻟﻴﻪ ﻭﺭﺣﻠﻮﺍ  ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻫﺸﺔ ﺗﻌﻠﻮﻩ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻻ ﻳﺼﺪﻕ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺮﻯ ﻭﻳﺴﻤﻊ


ﻭﻟﻜﻦ .....
 ﺍﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻣﻦ ﻳﺸﺘﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺟﺎﻥ ﻓﺎﻥ ﻋﻤﻠﻴﺔ ﺑﻴﻌﻪ ﺗﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﺛﺮﻳﺎﺀ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻠﺪﺗﻪ ﻟﻴﺲ ﻓﻴﻬﻢ 

ﻣﻦ ﻳﻤﻠﻚ ﺛﻤﻦ ﻗﻄﻌﺔ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ .....

ﻣﻀﻰ ﻓﻲ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻭﺑﻌﺪ ﺑﺮﻫﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﺻﺎﺩﻑ ﺍﻣﺮﺃﺓ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻦ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﺁﺛﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻨﻌﻤﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺨﻴﺮ

ﻓﻘﺎﻟﺖ ﻟﻪ ﻳﺎ ﺑﻨﻲ ﺍﻳﻦ ﺍﺟﺪ ﻣﺠﻮﻫﺮﺍﺕ ﻟﻠﺒﻴﻊ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻠﺪﺗﻜﻢ ﻓﺘﺴﻤﺮ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻜﺎﻧﻪ  ﻟﻴﺴﺄﻟﻬﺎ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻱ ﻧﻮﻉ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻮﻫﺮﺍﺕ ﺗﺒﺤﺚ

 ﻓﻘﺎﻟﺖ ﺍﻱ ﺍﺣﺠﺎﺭ ﻛﺮﻳﻤﺔ ﺭﺍﺋﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﻜﻞ  ﻭﻣﻬﻤﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺛﻤﻨﻬﺎ ...

ﻓﺴﺄﻟﻬﺎ ﺍﻥ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﻌﺠﺒﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺟﺎﻥ ﻓﻘﺎﻟﺖ ﻟﻪ ﻧﻌﻢ  ﺍﻟﻤﻄﻠﺐ ﻓﺄﺧﺮﺝ ﺑﻀﻊ ﻗﻄﻊ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﺲ

 ﻓﺎﻧﺪﻫﺸﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺃﺓ ﻟﻤﺎ ﺭﺃﺕ ﻓﺎﺑﺘﺎﻋﺖ ﻣﻨﻪ ﻗﻄﻌﺎ  ﻭﻭﻋﺪﺗﻪ ﺑﺄﻥ ﺗﻌﻮﺩ ﻟﺘﺸﺘﺮﻱ ﻣﻨﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺰﻳﺪ

ﻭﻫﻜﺬﺍ ﻋﺎﺩﺕ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻳﺴﺮ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻋﺴﺮ ﻭﻋﺎﺩﺕ ﺗﺠﺎﺭﺗﻪ ﺗﻨﺸﻂ ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ

ﻓﺘﺬﻛﺮ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺣﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺰﻣﻦ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻣﺎ ﺍﺩﻯ ﺣﻖ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﺍﻗﺔ ﻓﺒﻌﺚ ﻟﻪ ﺑﺒﻴﺘﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺮ ﺑﻴﺪ ﺻﺪﻳﻖ ﺟﺎﺀ ﻓﻴﻬﻤﺎ ..
 ▬
ﺻﺤﺒﺖ ﻗﻮﻣﺎ ﻟﺌﺎﻣﺎ ﻻ ﻭﻓﺎﺀ ﻟﻬﻢ
 ﻳﺪﻋﻮﻥ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﺭﻯ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻜﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻴﻞ
 ﻛﺎﻧﻮﺍ ﻳﺠﻠﻮﻧﻨﻲ ﻣﺬ ﻛﻨﺖ ﺭﺏ ﻏﻨﻰ
 ﻭﺣﻴﻦ ﺍﻓﻠﺴﺖ ﻋﺪﻭﻧﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﻞ !!
 ▬
 ﻓﻠﻤﺎ ﻗﺮﺃ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻳﻖ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻻﺑﻴﺎﺕ ﻛﺘﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻭﺭﻗﺔ ﺛﻼﺛﺔ ﺍﺑﻴﺎﺕ ﻭﺑﻌﺚ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻴﻪ ﺟﺎﺀ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ..
 ▬
ﺍﻣﺎ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺔ ﻗﺪ ﻭﺍﻓﻮﻙ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻠﻲ
 ﻭﻟﻢ ﺗﻜﻦ ﺳﺒﺒﺎ ﺍﻻ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﻞ
 ﺍﻣﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺑﺘﺎﻋﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺟﺎﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﺪﺗﻲ
 ﻭﺍﻧﺖ ﺃﻧﺖ ﺃﺧﻲ ﺑﻞ ﻣﻨﺘﻬﻰ ﺍﻣﻠﻲ
 ﻭﻣﺎ ﻃﺮﺩﻧﺎﻙ ﻣﻦ ﺑﺨﻞ ﻭﻣﻦ ﻗﻠﻞ
 ﻟﻜﻦ ﻋﻠﻴﻚ ﺧﺸﻴﻨﺎ ﻭﻗﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺨﺠﻞ !
..
  ونعم  الصديق

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> *ونعم الصديق*
> يحكى أنه كان هناك ﺷﺎﺏ ﺛﺮﻱ ﺛﺮﺍﺀ ﻋﻈﻴﻤﺎ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻩ ﻳﻌﻤﻞ ﺑﺘﺠﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﺍﻫﺮ  ﻭﺍﻟﻴﺎﻗﻮﺕ ﻭﻣﺎ ﺷﺎﺑﻪ 
> 
> ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ ﻳﻐﺪﻕ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﺻﺪﻗﺎﺋﻪ ﺍﻳﻤﺎ ﺍﻏﺪﺍﻕ ﻭﻫﻢ ﺑﺪﻭﺭﻫﻢ  ﻳﺠﻠﻮﻧﻪ ﻭﻳﺤﺘﺮﻣﻮﻧﻪ ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﻻ ﻣﺜﻴﻞ ﻟﻪ .... 
> 
> ﻭﺩﺍﺭﺕ ﺍﻻﻳﺎﻡ ﺩﻭﺭﺗﻬﺎ ﻭﻳﻤﻮﺕ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﺪ ﻭﺗﻔﺘﻘﺮ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺋﻠﺔ ﺍﻓﺘﻘﺎﺭﺍ ﺷﺪﻳﺪﺍ ﻓﻘﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ ﺍﻳﺎﻡ ﺭﺧﺎﺋﻪ ﻟﻴﺒﺤﺚ ﻋﻦ ﺍﺻﺪﻗﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻲ ..
> 
> ﻓﻌﻠﻢ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻋﺰ ﺻﺪﻳﻖ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﻜﺮﻣﻪ ﻭﻳﻐﺪﻕ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻭﺍﻛﺜﺮﻫﻢ ﻣﻮﺩﺓ ﻭﻗﺮﺑﺎ ﻣﻨﻪ ﻗﺪ ﺍﺛﺮﻯ ﺛﺮﺍﺀ ﻻ ﻳﻮﺻﻒ ﻭﺍﺻﺒﺢ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺻﺤﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻘﺼﻮﺭ ﻭﺍﻻﻣﻼﻙ ﻭﺍﻻﻣﻮﺍﻝ
> 
> ...


الله المستعان ، نفتقد مثل هذا الصديق في هذه الأيام .
فاللهم ارحمنا واعف عنا .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

> الله المستعان ، نفتقد مثل هذا الصديق في هذه الأيام .
> فاللهم ارحمنا واعف عنا .


آمين

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

*الشيخ وصاحبة الكتان
*كان لثلاثة إخوة سفينة صغيرة ورثوها عن أبيهم، وكان أبوهم رجلا صالحا. 
 وذات يوم بينما كانت السفينه تستعد للسفر، والمسافرون يركبون.
 رأى أصحاب  السفينة أحد الشيوخ يحمل متاعه وممف بعيدا.
 تقدم أحد الاخوه من الشيخ  وسأله: هل تريد السفر أيها الشيخ ؟ 
فأجاب الشيخ: نعم يا بني، ولكن ليس معي  نقود الآن . 
وقد كان أبوكم - رحمه  الله - ينقلني إلى الشاطئ الآخر ولا أعطه  أجرا إلا عند عودتي .
 فقال الشاب: مرحبا بك فى سفينتنا، ستسافر معنا بلا مقابل، لن نأخذ منك أجراً . 
 وصعد  إلى السفينة، ثم بدأت السفينة رحلتها.  
كان هذا الشيخ نجارا وأراد أن يصنع  صندوقاً صغيراً يضع فيه أمتعته . 
أحضر  الشيخ بعض الخشب، وراح يدقه  بالشاكوش .
 فجأة، سقط الشاكوش من يده وأحدث  ثقباً في جدار السفينة،
 وبدأ الماء يدخل  من الثقب إلى قاع السفينة،
 والشيخ  يحاول أن يسده، بلا فائدة.
  رأى الركاب الماء يتسرب إلى السفينة، فصاحوا: النجدة، النجدة!.
 حاول الركاب  أن يسدوا الثقب وما استطاعوا . 
استمر الماء يتسرب إلى السفينة، فزاد خوف  الناس ولاموا الشيخ . 
وقالوا له: أنت المسؤول عن هذه المصيبة، سنغرق كلنها  بسببك.
 شاهد الركاب سفناً تقترب من بعيد ففرحوا.
 وصلت السفن، وظهر  أنها سفن قراصنة البحار الذين يسرقون السفن.
 رأى اللصوص الماء من قاع  السفينة فقالوا: هذه سفينة قديمة ستغرق قريباً بركابها. 
انصرف اللصوص  وتركوا السفينة.
 فرح الركاب لنجاتهم من هؤلاء الأشرار، وشكروا الشيخ  لأنه السبب.
 قال لهم الشيخ: علينا أن ننقذ السفينة قبل أن تغرق. 
اشكروا  الله وادعوه أن يساعدنا لننجح في سد الثقب.
 وبينما  هم مشغولون  بإخراج الماء من السفينة .
رأوا طائراً كبيراً يطير فوقهم وفي  منقاره لفافة  من الكتان.
 وحوله طيور تهاجمه وتحاول أن تخطف منه اللفافة
 فجأة سقطت لفافة  الكتان على السفينة،
 فأسرح أحد الإخوة وأمسك لفافة الكتان وقال: إن خيوط  الكتان هي أفضل ما يسد ثقوب السفينة. 
ثم سد الثقب بالكتان، فتوقف تسرب  الماء.
 قال الشيخ: لقد استجاب الله لدعائنا، فعلى القادر منكم أن يتبرع ببعض المال لننفقه في أعمال الخير.
 جمع الركاب عشرة دنانير، ووضعوها في خزانة السفينة ليوزعوها على الفقراء والمساكين.
  رست السفينة على الشاطئ الآخر، ونزل الركاب. 
قابل الركاب امرأة تبكي بشدة. 
 سألها الشيخ: لماذا تبكين أيتها المرأة؟ 
قالت المرأة: عندي أولاد صغار،  وأعمل من أجل تربيتهم.
 أغزل على نور صغير خيوط الكتان ثم أبيعها في السوق
 وبينما كنت أشرب من البئر هبط طائر من السمان وخطف لفافة الكتان التي  نسجتها وطار بها بعيداً.
 كنت سأبيعها في السوق وأطعم أولادي.
 سألها الشيخ:  وبكم كنت ستبيعين الكتان؟
 قالت المرأة: بدينار، نعيش به طوال الأسبوع.
  تعجب  الناس عندما سمعوا قصة المرأة،
 وقال الشيخ: إنها صاحبة الكتان الذي  كان  سبباً في إنقاذنا جميعاً من الغرق،
 وهي أحق بالمال الذي جمعناه. 
أعطى  أصحاب السفينة الدنانير العشرة للمرأة، 
والمرأة تقول: هذا كثير، عشرة  دنانير، الحمد لله، والشكر لله.
 أخيراً ودع الركاب المرأة وأبناءها وركبوا السفينة.
 تحركت السفينة عائدة بهم إلى بلادهم، بينما وقفت المرأة وأولادها على الشاطئ يلوحون بأيديهم،
 ويقولون: في رعاية الله.

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻗﺔ ﻭﻣﺎ ﺃﺩﺭﺍﻙ ﻣﺎﻟﺼﺪﻗﺔ
ﻛﺎﻥ ﺭﺟﻞ ﻳﻨﺰﻝ ﺧﺮﻭﻓﺎً ﻗﺪ ﺍﺷﺘﺮﺍﻩ .. ﻓﺎﻧﻔﻠﺖ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﻑ ﻭﻫﺮﺏ !!
 ﻭﺻﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﻳﻄارﺩﻩ ، ﺣﺘﻰ ﺩﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﻑ ﺑﻴﺖ ﺃﻳﺘﺎﻡ ﻓﻘﺮﺍﺀ !!
 ﻭﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺃﻡ ﺍﻷﻳﺘﺎﻡ ﺗﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﻛﻞ ﻳﻮﻡ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺏ ﻣﻦ ﻳﺘﺮﻙ ﻟﻬﺎ ﻃﻌﺎﻣﺎً ﻭﺻﺪﻗﺔ
 ﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺏ ﻓﺘﺄﺧﺬﻫﺎ...
 ﻭﻗﺪ ﺍﻋﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺮﺍﻥ ﻓﻌﻞ ﺫﻟﻚ...
 ﻓﻠﻤﺎ ﺩﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﻑ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺏ ﺧﺮﺟﺖ ﺃﻡ ﺍﻷﻳﺘﺎﻡ ﻓﻨﻈﺮﺕ ﻓﺈﺫﺍ ﺟﺎﺭﻫﻢ 
 ﺃﺑﻮ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺏ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻣﺠﻬﺪ ﻭﻣُﺘﻌﺐً .. !!
 ﻓﻘﺎﻟﺖ ﻟﻪ : الله ﻳﺠﻌﻠﻬﺎ ﺻﺪﻗﺔ ﻭﺍﺻﻠﺔ ﻳﺎﺑﻮ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ...!!
 ﻭﻫﻲ ﺗﻈﻦ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻣﺘﺼﺪﻕ ﺑﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﻑ !!،
 ﻓﻤﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﻨﻪ ﺇﻻ ﻗﺎﻝ : ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻳﺘﻘﺒﻞ
 ﻭﺍﺳﻤﺤﻲ ﻟﻨﺎ ﻳﺎ ﺃﺧﺘﻲ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﺼﻴﺮ ﻣﻌﻜﻢ !!!!!!!
 ﻓﺎﻟﺘﻔﺖ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﺗﺠﺎﻩ ﺍﻟﻘﺒﻠﺔ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻠﻬﻢ ﺗﻘﺒﻠﻪ ﻣﻨﻲ ..:
 ﻭﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﺧﺮﺝ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﻔﺠﺮ ﻟﻴﺸﺘﺮﻱ ﺧﺮﻭﻓﺎً ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺍً ﻓﺮﺃﻯ
 ﺳﻴﺎﺭﺓ ﻣﺤﻤﻠﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﺨﺮﻓﺎﻥ ﻭﺍﻗﻔﺔ ﻓﺎﺷﺘﺮﻯ ﻣﻦ ﺻﺎﺣﺒﻬﺎ ﺃﺳﻤﻦ ﻣﻦ
 ﺧﺮﻭﻓﻪ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺭﺣﺔ .
 ﺳﺄﻝ ﺃﺑﻮﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﺮ،،،
 ﻓﻘﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺋﻊ: ﺧﺬﻫﺎ ﻭﻟﻦ ﻧﺨﺘﻠﻒ !!
 ﻓﺤﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﻑ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﻴﻦ ﻟﻠﺴﻴﺎﺭﺓ..
 ﻓﻘﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺋﻊ :ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﻑ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺛﻤﻦ،،،
 ﻭﺍﻟﺴﺒﺐ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺭﺯﻗﻨﻲ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﺔ ﺑﻤﻴﻼﺩ ﻛﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻐﻨﻢ،،
 ﻓﻘﻠﺖ : ﻧﺬﺭ ﻋﻠﻲّ ﺇﺫﺍ ﻛﺜﺮﺕ ﺍﻟﻐﻨﻢ ﺃﻥ ﺃﻋﻄﻲ ﺃﻭﻝ ﻣﺸﺘﺮٍ ﻣﻨﻲ ﺧﺮﻭﻑ ﻫﺪﻳﺔ ..
 ﻓﻬﺬﺍ ﻧﺼﻴﺒﻚ..
ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻗﺔ ﻭﻣﺎ ﺃﺩﺭﺍﻙ ﻣﺎﻟﺼﺪﻗﺔ
 ... تصدقوا...

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

املئوا الأكواب لبنا
يحكى أنه حدثت مجاعة بقرية....
فطلب الوالي من أهل القرية طلبًا غريبًا
في محاولة منه لمواجهة خطر القحط والجوع...
وأخبرهم بأنه سيضع قِدرًا كبيرًا في وسط القرية. وأن على كل
رجل وامرأة أن يضع في القِدر كوبًا من اللبن بشرط أن يضع كل واحد
الكوب لوحده من غير أن يشاهده أحد. هرع الناس لتلبية طلب الوالي..
كل منهم تخفى بالليل وسكب ما في الكوب الذي يخصه.
وفي الصباح فتح الوالي القدر
.... وماذا شاهد؟
القدر و قد امتلأ بالماء !!!
أين اللبن؟!
ولماذا وضع كل واحد من الرعية الماء بدلاًمن اللبن؟
كل واحد من الرعية.. قال في نفسه:
"إن وضعي لكوب واحد من الماء لن يؤثر
على كمية اللبن الكبيرة التي سيضعها أهل القرية".
وكل منهم اعتمد على غيره ... وكل منهم فكر بالطريقة نفسها التي
فكر بها أخوه, و ظن أنه هو الوحيد الذي سكب ماءً بدلاً من اللبن,
والنتيجة التي حدثت..
أن الجوع عم هذه القرية ومات الكثيرون منهم
ولم يجدوا ما يعينهم وقت الأزمات.
هل تصدق أنك تملأ الأكواب بالماء في أشد الأوقات التي نحتاج منك أن تملؤه باللبن؟

 عندما تترك
نصرة إخوانك الحفاة العراة الجوعى وتتلذذ بكيس من البطاطس أو
زجاجة من الكوكاكولا بحجة أن مقاطعتك لن تؤثر
 فأنت تملأ الأكواب بالماء...
عندما لا تتقن عملك بحجة أنه لن يظهر وسط الأعمال الكثيرة التي سيقومبها غيرك من الناس
 فأنت تملأ الأكواب بالماء...
عندما لا تخلص نيتك في عمل تعمله
ظناً منك أن كل الآخرين قد أخلصوا نيتهم و أن ذلك لن يؤثر
 فأنت تملأ الأكواب بالماء...
عندما تحرم فقراء المسلمين من مالك
ظناً منك أن غيرك سيتكفل بهم 
فأنت تملأ الأكواب بالماء...
عندما لا تخلص نيتك في عمل تعمله
ظناً منك أن كل الآخرين قد أخلصوا نيتهم و أن ذلك لن يؤثر
 فأنت تملأ الأكواب بالماء...

 عندما تتقاعس عن الدعاء للمسلمين بالنصرة والرحمة و المغفرة
عندما تترك ذكر الله و الاستغفار و قيام الليل...
عندما تضيع وقتك ولا تستفيد منه بالدراسة والتعلم والدعوة إلى الله تعالى
 فأنت تملأ الأكواب ماءً!!!!

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

قال الله تعالى : " وقولوا للناس حسنا "

كان هناك عامل يعمل في أحد مصانع تجميد وحفظ اﻷسماك في إحدى الدول...!!
وذات يوم وقبل نهاية الدوام دخل إلى ثلاجة حفظ اﻷسماك لينجز أخر عمل له في ذلك اليوم...!!
وبينما كان ينجز عمله ، حدث أن أغلق باب الثلاجة وهو داخلها...!!
حاول الرجل فتح الباب ، ولم يستطع ، أخذ يصرخ وينادي بأعلى صوته طالبا  المساعدة من العمال اﻷخرين ، ولكن كان الدوام قد انتهى ولم يبقى أحد في  المصنع...!!
وبعد مرور قرابة (5) ساعات ، وكان الرجل قد أوشك على الموت من شدة البرد ، إذ بحارس المصنع يفتح باب الثلاجة ، وينقذه...!!
وعندما قام مدير المصنع بسؤال حارس المصنع ، كيف عرف أن ذلك العامل كان موجود داخل المصنع ولم يخرج مع باقي العمال...؟
قال الحارس: أنا أعمل بهذا المصنع منذ ثلاثين عاما يدخل ويخرج من المصنع  مئات الموظفين والعمال يوميا ، لم يكن أحدا منهم يلقي علي التحية يوميا  ويسألني عن حالي إلا ذلك العامل...!!
وعند نهاية هذا اليوم لم أسمعها منه وافتقدته عند خروج العمال ، فعلمت أنه لا زال في المصنع فبحثت عنه حتى وجدته...!!
أخيرا...
 قال الله تعالى : " وقولوا للناس حسنا "
الكلمة الطيبة مفتاح القلوب...!!
فرب كلمة طيبة لا تلق لها بالا أيقظت أملا في نفس غيرك ، وأنت لا تعلم...!!
فلا تحقرن من المعروف شيئا..!!

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> قال الله تعالى : " وقولوا للناس حسنا "
> الكلمة الطيبة مفتاح القلوب...!!



*بارك الله فيك،، وفي الحديث: (**لا تحقرَنَّ من المعروفِ شيئًا ، ولو أن تلقَى أخاك بوجهٍ طلِقٍ)*

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

> *بارك الله فيك،، وفي الحديث: (**لا تحقرَنَّ من المعروفِ شيئًا ، ولو أن تلقَى أخاك بوجهٍ طلِقٍ)*


 وفيك بارك الله أختي الغالية أم علي ، أشكرك على مرورك العطر  .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

قالوا : تطبيق الشريعة سيرجعنا ألف سنة للوراء "
قلت : سيرجعنا لعهد النبي أم الصحابة ؟
أم عهد الفاروق وهو يحكم الفرس والروم ؟
أم عهد الأمويين وهم بالشام وجيوشهم في قلب إسبانيا ؟
أم عهد العباسيين والغرب يركع لهم ؟
أم عهد عبد الرحمان الداخل وهو يطوق فرنسا وإيطاليا ؟
أم عهد عبد الرحمن الأوسط وهو يحكم إسبانيا والبرتغال وجنوب فرنسا ؟
أم عهد قطز وهو ينقذ البشرية جمعاء من المغول ؟
أم عهد الأيوبيين زنكي وصلاح الدين وهم يدكون جيوش الصليبيين ؟
أم عهد العثمانيين وهم يحكمون العالم من المجر إلى إفريقيا ؟
ليتنا نرجع ألف سنة للوراء 
لربما يرجع لنا شيئ من كرامة الإسلام وعزته

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

كونوا بناة للجسور بين الناس

قصة أخوين كانا متحابين كثيرا
يعيشان في توافق تام في مزرعتهما ...
يزرعان معا ويحصدان معا كل شي مشترك بينهما حتى جاء يوم شب خلاف بينهما
بدأ  بسوء تفاهم ولكن رويدا رويدا اتسعت الهوة ...واحتد النقاش .ثم اتبعه صمت  أليم استمر عدة اسابيع حتى إتسعت الهوة بينهما وانقطعت الصلة وذات يوم طرق  شخصا ما على باب الأخ الاكبر كان عاملا ماهرا يبحث عن عمل - نعم أجابه الأخ  الأكبر , وأردف
- لدي  عمل لك ...هل ترى في الجانب الآخر من النهر، يقطن أخي الأصغر لقد أساء إلي  وأهانني وانقطعت كل صلة بيننا .سأريه انني قادر على الإنتقام ...
هل ترى قطع الحجارة التي بجوار المنزل ؟
اريدك ان تبني بها سورا عاليا لانني لا ارغب في رؤيته ثانية .
أجابه العامل : اعتقد اني فهمت الوضع !
أعطى الاخ الاكبر للعامل كل الادوات اللازمة للعمل ... ثم سافر تاركا اياه أسبوعا كاملا .
وعند عودته من المدينة كان العامل قد انهى البناء ...ولكن يالها من مفاجئة !!
فبدل من إنشاء سور بنا جسرا يجمع بين طرفي النهر.
في تلك اللحظة خرج الأخ الأصغر من منزله وجرى صوب أخيه قائلا :
- يالك من أخ رائع !!
تبني جسرا بيننا برغم كل مابدر مني !!
إنني حقا فخور بك وبينما الأخوان كانا يحتفلان بالصلح اخذ العامل يجمع ادواته استعدادا للرحيل .قال له الأخوان بصوت واحد :
- لاتذهب !!
إنتظر !!
يوجد هنا عمل لك . لكنه أجابهما - كنت أود البقاء معكما لكن يجب بناء جسور أخرى ..!!!!
كونوا بناة للجسور بين الناس لا تبنوا أبدا جدارا للتفريق كونوا ممن يوحدون و يؤلفون بين الناس

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيك

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

> بارك الله فيك


وفيك بارك الله .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

قالوا : تطبيق الشريعة سيرجعنا ألف سنة للوراء

قلت : سيرجعنا لعهد النبي أم الصحابة ؟
أم عهد الفاروق وهو يحكم الفرس والروم ؟
أم عهد الأمويين وهم بالشام وجيوشهم في قلب إسبانيا ؟
أم عهد العباسيين والغرب يركع لهم ؟
أم عهد عبد الرحمان الداخل وهو يطوق فرنسا وإيطاليا ؟
أم عهد عبد الرحمن الأوسط وهو يحكم إسبانيا والبرتغال وجنوب فرنسا ؟
أم عهد قطز وهو ينقذ البشرية جمعاء من المغول ؟
أم عهد الأيوبيين زنكي وصلاح الدين وهم يدكون جيوش الصليبيين ؟
أم عهد العثمانيين وهم يحكمون العالم من المجر إلى إفريقيا ؟

ليتنا نرجع ألف سنة للوراء 
لربما يرجع لنا شيئ من كرامة الإسلام وعزته

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

جزرة أم بيضة أم قهوة ؟ 
 
 اشتكت فتاة لأبيها مصاعب الحياة، ومشاقها فقد أنهكتها المشاكل، وما أن تتوارى مشكلة إلا وتظهر 

 أخرى، ,اصطحبها أبوها إلى المطبخ وملأ ثلاثة أوانٍ بالماء ووضعها على نار ساخنة وسرعان ما 

 أخذت الماء تغلي في الأواني الثلاثة. 

 وضع الأب في الإناء الأول جزراً، وفي الثاني بيضة، وبعض حبات القهوة المحمصة والمطحونة البن 

 في الإناء الثالث. 

 انتظر الأب بضع دقائق ثم أطفأ النار ثم أخذ الجزر ووضعه في وعاء وأخذ البيضة ووضعها في وعاء 

 ثانٍ وأخذ القهوة المغلية ووضعها في وعاء ثالث، ثم نظر إلى ابنته وقال: يا عزيزتي، ماذا ترين؟ 

 جزر وبيضة وبن أجابت الابنة. 

 ولكنه طلب منها أن تتحسس الجزر فلاحظت أنه صار ناضجاً وطرياً ورخواً! 

 ثم طلب منها أن تنزع قشرة البيضة! فلاحظت أن البيضة باتت صلبة! 

 ثم طلب منها أن ترتشف بعض القهوة! فابتسمت الفتاة عندما ذاقت نكهة القهوة الغنية..!! 

 سألت الفتاة: ولكن ماذا يعني هذا يا أبي؟ 

 فقال: اعلمي يا ابنتي أن كلاً من الجزر والبيضة والبن واجه الخصم نفسه، وهو المياه المغلية لكن كلاً 

 منها تفاعل معها على نحو مختلف، لقد كان الجزر قوياً وصلباً ولكنه ما لبث أن تراخى وضعف، بعد 

 تعرضه للمياه المغلية، أما البيضة فقد كانت قشرتها الخارجية تحمي سائلها الداخلي، لكن هذا الداخل 

 ما لبث أن تصلب عند تعرضه لحرارة المياه المغلية، أما القهوة المطحونة فقد كان ردة فعلها فريدة إذ 

 إنها تمكنت من تغيير الماء نفسه. 

 .......

 وماذا عنك؟ هل أنت جزرة أم بيضة أم حبة قهوة مطحونة؟

----------


## أم أروى المكية

بارك الله فيك أخيتي .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

أحسن الله إليك

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

> بارك الله فيك أخيتي .


وفيك بارك الله أختي الغالية .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

> أحسن الله إليك


وإليك أحسن أختي الغالية ، ونفع بك .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

... لا تكن كالببغاء...

 
كان هناك شيخ يعلم تلاميذه العقيدة .. يعلمهم لا إله إلا الله ويشرحها لهم

وفي يوم جاء أحد تلامذة الشيخ ببغاء هدية له وكان الشيخ يحب تربية الطيور والقطط
ومع الأيام أحب الشيخ الببغاء وكان يأخذه معه في دروسه حتى تعلم الببغاء نطق كلمة لا إله إلا الله
.
فكان ينطقها ليل ونهار، وفي مرة وجد التلامذة شيخهم

يبكي بشدة وينتحب ,, وعندما سألوه قال:

لهم قتل قطٌ عنده الببغاء

فقالوا له لهذا تبكي !! إن شئت أحضرنا لك غيره وأفضل منه رد الشيخ وقال لا أبكي لهذا

ولكن أبكاني أنه عندما هاجم القط الببغاء

أخذ يصرخ ويصرخ إلي أن مات مع أنه كان يكثر من قول لا إله إلا الله

إلا أنه عندما هاجمه القط نسيها ولم يقم إلا بالصراخ، لأنه كان يقولها بلسانه فقط ولم يعلمها قلبه ولم يشعر بها

ثم قال الشيخ :
أخاف أن نكون مثل هذا الببغاء نعيش حياتنا نردد لا إله إلا الله من
السنتنا وعندما يحضرنا الموت ننساها ولا نتذكرها لأن قلوبنا لم تعرفها

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

المفتاح هو الإيمان بالله


يحكى أنّ رجلاً خرج يوماً ليعمل في الحقل كما كان يفعل كلّ يوم...
ودّع زوجته وأولاده وخرج يحمل فأسه... لكنّ الرجل الذي اعتاد أن يعود لبيته مع غروب الشمس لم يعد...
وعبثاً حاول النّاس أن يعثروا له على طريق.... ...
لكن بعد عشرين عاماً سمعت زوجته طرقاتٍ على الباب عرفت منها أنّ حبيبها الغائب قد عاد...
فتحت الباب فوجدت شيخاً يحمل معوله وفي عينيه رأت رجلها الذي غاب عنها عقدين من الزمان..
دخل الرجل بيته الذي غاب عنه سنين طويلة... وألقى بجسده المتعب على أوّل كرسيٍّ أمامه....
همست في أذنه بصوتها الحنون: أين كنت يا حبيبي؟
تنهّد الرجل، سالت دمعةٌ من عينه، ثمّ قال...
تذكرين يوم خرجت من البيت متوجّهاً إلى الحقل كما كنت أفعل كلّ يوم...
في ذلك اليوم رأيت رجلاً واقفاً في الطريق وكأنّه يبحث عن شيء، أو ينتظر  قدوم أحد، فلمّا رآني اقترب منّي، ثمّ همس في أذني تماتم ما فهمت منها  شيئاً،
فقلت له: ماذا تقول؟ ضحك الرجل ضحكةً عالية ورأيت الشرّ يتطاير من عينيه،  ثمّ قال: هذه تعويذة سحرٍ أسود ألقيت بها في أعماق روحك، وأنت اليوم عبدٌ  لي ما بقيتَ حيّاً، وإن خالفتَ لي أمراً تخطّفتك مردة الجانّ فمزّقت جسدك  وألقت بروحك في قاع بحر العذاب المظلم حيث تبقى في عذابك ما بقي ملك الجانّ  جالساً على عرشه...
ثمّ سار بي الرجل إلى بلادٍ بعيدة، وأنا أخدمه إذا كان النهار وأحرسه إذا  جاء الليل... فلمّا وصلنا إلى بلده التي جاء منها، ودخلنا بيته الذي كان  أشبه بالقبر، رأيت رجالاً كثيراً مثلي يخدمون الرجل، وكان كلّ واحدٍ منهم  يحمل في رقبته قلادةً بها مفتاح، فإذا جاء الليل دخل كلٌّ منهم سجنه وأغلق  القفل بالمفتاح ثمّ نام،
ولقد رأيت من ظلم ذلك الرجل ما لم يخطر لي على بال... فهو لا يعرف الرحمة،  ولا يكترث لعذاب البشر، وكم سمعت من كان معي من الرجال يبكون كالأطفال،  ويرجونه أن يرفع عنهم ما أوقعه عليهم من السحر، فكان يقول: أقسم بالله أنّي  لا أعرف لهذه التعويذة من خلاص، ولا ينجو أحدكم بروحه إلاّ إذا مات وهو  يخدمني وأنا عنه راض...
ولقد كبر الرجل وهرم، فلمّا مرض وشارف على الموت كنت واقفاً بجانب سريره،  فقلت له: يا سيّدي، أنت الآن تموت، ولا نعلم كيف يكون الخلاص من السحر الذي  ابتلينا به...
ضحك الرجل ضحكةً ذكرتني بتلك الضحكة التي سمعتها يوم رأيته أوّل يوم، ثمّ  قال: يا أيّها الأحمق، أنا لا أعرف شيئاً من السحر، وما تلك التماتم التي  همستها في أذنك إلاّ كذبةٌ ابتدعتها، لكنّ نفسك الضعيفة جعلتك عبداً لي،  وخوفك من الهلاك جعلت روحك سجينةً في زنزانةٍ أنت تغلقها بيديك، وقد أعطاك  الله عقلاً كالمفتاح الذي وضعتّه في عنقك، ولولا أنّك رضيت لنفسك الذلّ  والهوان لفتحت باب السجن الذي كنت تعذّب نفسك به، وكنت أسمع صوت بكائك  وأصحابك في الليل فأعجب من ضعف عقولكم وقلّة حيلتكم...
أسرعت إلى زنزانتي فالتقطتّ فأسي وعدتّ إلى الرجل أريد أن أقتله فوجدتّه قد  فارق الحياة، ثمّ أخبرت الرجال ما جرى فهرعوا إلى جسده فقطّعوه وأحرقوه...
هذا هو الحزن في هذه الدنيا.... سجنٌ نصنعه بأيدينا...
والمفتاح هو الإيمان بالله ... ولو توقّفنا عن الشكوى لفرّج الله ما بنا من ضيق..
ولخرجنا من عالم الظلمة إلى عالم النّور حيث الفرح والرضا والسعادة
الكثير منا يسجن روحه في سجن ما ،،
 قد يكون سجن الخوف او الحزن او الطمع او الكراهية او عدم الرضا او اليأس او ... 
بيدك ان تفتح القفل وتحرر نفسك من سجنها ...

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

لا إله إلا الله

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

* الاسد والقصر*
*كان هناك بلدة يوجد فيها قصر
 يوجد فى القصر الف مرآة فى قاعة واحدة ..
 سمع أسد بهذه القاعة..
 فقرر ان يزورها ..
 فذهب لهذا القصر .. وعندما وصل ، اخذ يقفز على السلالم فرحا ..
 ولما دخل القاعة .. وجد الف أسد يبتسمون فى وجهه ..
 ويهزون اذيالهم فرحين ..
 فسرّ جدا بهذا ، وقال فى نفسه : لابد ان احضر هنا مرات اخرى كثيرة ..
 بينما سمع أسد اخر بهذة القصة ..
 فقرر ان يزور القصر مثل صديقه ..
 ولكنه لم يكن فرحا بطبيعته..
 مشى بخطوات متثاقلة عابساً .. حتى وصل الى القاعة ذات الالف مرآة..
 ولكن يا للعجب !
 وجد الف أسد يعبسون فى وجهه !
 .. فكشرعن انيابه وذعر ، اذ وجد الف أسد يكشرون عن انيابهم فادار وجهه وجرى..
 وهو لا ينوي على شىء !*
 * العبرة من القصة**
 ان كل الوجوه فى العالم مرآيا ..
 فاي انعكاس تجده على وجوه الناس .. هو من صنعك انت..
 فانت الصورة الاصلية .. وتأثيرك يصبغ على الاخرين بطريقة او بأخرى.
 اذا نظرت لنفسك نظرة الضعيف فسوف ينظر لك الاخرين بنفس النظرة
 واذا نظرت لنفسك نظرة القوة والثقه فسوف يجدك الاخرين شخص واثق من نفسك*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

أحسنتِ أحسن الله إليكِ أم رفيدة .

----------


## أم أروى المكية

*ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺪ ﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻛﻞ ﺣﺎﻝ

**ﻳﺤﻜﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺭﺟﻼ ﺯﻭﺝ ﺍﺑﻨﺘﻴﻪ : ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻓﻼﺡ ، ﻭ ﺍﻷﺧﺮﻯ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺻﺎﻧﻊ ﻓﺨّﺎﺭ

ﺳﺎﻓﺮ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻋﺎﻡ ﻟﻴﺰﻭﺭ ﺍﺑﻨﺘﻴﻪ ﻓﻘﺼﺪ ﺃﻭﻻ ﺍﺑﻨﺘﻪ ﺯﻭﺟﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﻼﺡ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺒﻠﺘﻪ ﺑﻔﺮﺡ

ﻭﺣﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﺳﺄﻟﻬﺎ ﻋﻦ ﺃﺣﻮﺍﻟﻬﺎ ﻗﺎﻟﺖ : ﺍﺳﺘﺄﺟﺮ ﺯﻭﺟﻲ ﺃﺭﺿﺎ ﻭ ﺍﺳﺘﺪﺍﻥ ﺛﻤﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﺬﻭﺭ ﻭ ﺯﺭﻋﻬﺎ ..

ﻭﺇﺫﺍ ﺃﻣﻄﺮﺕ ﺍﻟﺪﻧﻴﺎ ﻓﻨﺤﻦ ﺑﺄﻟﻒ ﺧﻴﺮ ﻭ ﺇﻥ ﻣﺎ ﺃﻣﻄﺮﺕ ﻓﺈﻧﻨﺎ ﺳﻨﺘﻌﺮﺽ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﺼﻴﺒﺔ .. ﺗﺮﻙ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﺍﺑﻨﺘﻪ ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻰ. . . . . 

ﻭﺫﻫﺐ ﻟﺰﻳﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﺑﻨﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺯﻭﺟﺔ ﺻﺎﻧﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﺨﺎﺭ

ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺒﻠﺘﻪ ﺑﻔﺮﺡ ﻭﻣﺤﺒﺔ .. ﻭﻓﻲ ﺟﻮﺍﺑﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺳﺆﺍﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﻠﻴﺪﻱ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻝ ﻭﺍﻷﺣﻮﺍﻝ

ﻗﺎﻟﺖ : ﺍﺷﺘﺮﻯ ﺯﻭﺟﻲ ﺗﺮﺍﺑﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻭﺣﻮﻟﻪ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻓﺨﺎﺭ ، ﻭﻭﺿﻌﻪ ﺗﺤﺖ ﺍﻟﺸﻤﺲ ﻟﻴﺠﻒ ..

ﻓﺈﻥ ﻟﻢ ﺗﻤﻄﺮ ﺍﻟﺪﻧﻴﺎ ﻓﻨﺤﻦ ﺑﺄﻟﻒ ﺧﻴﺮ.. ﺃﻣﺎ ﺇﺫﺍ ﺃﻣﻄﺮﺕ ﻓﺈﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﺨﺎﺭ ﺳﻴﺬﻭﺏ ﻭﺳﻨﺘﻌﺮﺽ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﺼﻴﺒﺔ

ﻭ ﻟﻤّﺎ ﻋﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻋﺠﻮﺯﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺳﺄﻟﺘﻪ ﻋﻦ ﺃﺣﻮﺍﻝ ﺑﻨﺎﺗﻬﺎ

ﻓﻘﺎﻝ ﻟﻬﺎ : ﺇﻥ ﺃﻣﻄﺮﺕ ﻓﺎﺣﻤﺪﻯ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭ ﺇﻥ ﻟﻢ ﺗﻤﻄﺮ . . . . . ﻓﺎﺣﻤﺪﻯ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ .*

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

> أحسنتِ أحسن الله إليكِ أم رفيدة .


بارك الله فيك أخيتي .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

واقع الحال
خرج الاسد والذئب والثعلب يوماً للصيد فصطادوا بقرة وغزالة وأرنب
 فقال الاسد للذئب كيف نقسم هذا الصيد بيننا
 فقال الذئب للاسد : الحصة على قدر الجثة أنت ايها الاسد أكبر جثة فالبقرة لك والثعلب أصغر فالارنب له وأنا متوسط فالغزالة لى
 فغضب الاسد ولطم الذئب لطمه فقعت منها عين الذئب
 فالتفت الاسد الى الثعلب وقال له ما رأيك ايها الثعلب 
 كيف تكون القسمة...؟
 فقال الثعلب : ايها الاسد أنت سيدنا وملكنا فالارنب فطورك......... والبقرة غذاؤك ...........
 والغزال  عشاؤك
 فقال الاسد : نعم الرأى رايك أيها الثعلب......ولكن من أين تعلمت هذه الحكمة
 فقال الثعلب تعلمت الحكمة من عين الذئب ^^
 ▬▬
للأسف هذا واقع الحال الذي نعيشه قانون الغاب يفرض نفسه

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

...

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

فقال الاسد : نعم الرأى رايك أيها الثعلب......ولكن من أين تعلمت هذه الحكمة!!!
فقال الثعلب تعلمت الحكمة من عين الذئب
أضحك الله سنك،،،،،
 هذه دنيا زائلة لا أسف عليها،، ولكن علينا أن نعتبر

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

أم علي طويلبة علم
أضحك الله سنك،،،،،
 هذه دنيا زائلة لا أسف عليها،، ولكن علينا أن نعتبر

وأضحك سنك أم علي ، ورزقك سعادة الدنيا والآخرة .
أشكرك على اهتمامك ومرورك في هذا الموضوع المتواضع ، فيعلم الله أني ما وضعته للتسلية ولكن للعبرة والعظة . فأسأل الله التوفيق للجميع .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

طلب ابن من والدته (200) ريال 
 ماذا ردت عليـه أمـه ؟ 
 وقف الابن أمامها وسلمها ورقـة. أعدها مسبقـاً بعد أن جففت الأم يدها وأمسكت بالورقة وقرأت المكتوب :
 * سعر تنظيف غرفتي لهذا الأسبوع = 70 ريال 
 * سعر ذهابي للسوق =20 ريال
 * سعر اللعب مع أخي الصغير= 20 ريال 
 * سعر مساعدتي لكِ في تنظيف البيت = 20 ريال
 * سعر حصولي على علامات ممتازة في المدرسة = 70 ريال 
 المجموع = 200 ريال
" فأعطوا ألأجير أجره قبل أن يجف عرقه "
 نظرت الأم إلى ابنها الواقف بجانبها وابتسمت بحنان. والتقطت.قلما وقلبت الورقة وكتبت :
 * سعر تسعة أشهر حملتك بها في أحشائي = بلا مقابل
 * سعر الحليب الكامل الذي أرضعتك إياه عشرون شهـراً = بلا مقابل
 * سعر تغيير ملابسك وتنظيفك. ست سنوات = بلا مقابل
 * سعر كل الليالي التي سهرتها بجانبك في مرضك ومن آجل تطبيبك = بلا مقابل
 * سعر كل التعب والدموع التي سببتها لي طوال السنين = بلا مقابل
 * سعر كل الليالي التي شعرت بها بالفزع لأجلك والقلق الذي انتابني = بلا مقابل
 * سعر كل الألعاب والطعام والملابس إلى اليوم = بلا مقابل.
 يا ابني : حين تجمع كل هذا فإن سعر حبي لك بلا مقابل
 فأغرقت عيناه بالدموع : نظر لأمه وقال :
 أمي سامحيني أحبك كثيرا
 ثم أخذ القلم وكتب بخط كبير .. (دين لا يمكن رده ) .

النصيحة :
إذا كانت أمك على قيد الحياة وقريبة منك فقبل رأسها واطلب منها  أن تسامحك وإذا كانت بعيدة عنك أتصل بها وإذا متوفية. فادع الله لها  بالرحمة والمغفرة ...
 اللهم اغفر لي ولوالدي وللمسلمين اجمعين... آمين
 اللهم ارحم أمهاتنا أحياء أو أموات

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

اللهم آمين ،، بارك الله فيك ونفع بك

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

وفيك بارك اله حبيبتي الغالية .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

في يوم من الأيام كان هناك رجل ثري جداً أخذ ابنه في رحلة إلى بلد فقير ليرى ابنه كيف يعيش الفقرا

...لقد أمضوا أياماً وليالي في مزرعة تعيش فيها أسرة فقير

.وفي طريق العودة سأل الأب ابنه : كيف كانت الرحلة ؟ قال الابن : كانت   الرحلة ممتازة قال الأب : هل رأيت كيف يعيش الفقراء ؟قال الابن : نعم قال   الأب : إذا أخبرني ماذا تعلمت من هذه الرحلة ؟ قال الابن : _... لقد رأيت   أننا نملك كلبا واحدا وهم {الفقراء} يملكون أربعة

ونحن لدينا بركة ماء في وسط حديقتنا ، وهم لديهم جدول ليس له نهاية...

لقد جلبنا الفوانيس لنضيء حديقتنا ، وهم لديهم النجوم تتلألأ في السماء...

باحة بيتنا تنتهي عند الحديقة الأمامية ، ولهم امتداد الأفق...

لدينا مساحة صغيرة نعيش عليها ، و عندهم مساحات تتجاوز تلك الحقول ...

لدينا خدم يقومون على خدمتنا ، وهم يقومون بخدمة بعضهم البعض ...

نحن نشتري طعامنا ، وهم يأكلون ما يزرعون ...

نحن نملك جدراناً عالية لكي تحمينا ، وهم يملكون أصدقاء يحمونهم ...

كان والد الطفل مذهولا صامتاً ...

عندها أردف الطفل قائلاً :
شكراً لك يا أبي لأنك أريتني كيف أننا فقراء

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

الرزق الحلال
 --------------
كان هناك رجل بسيط يرعى غنماً لأحد  الأغنياء ويأخذ أجرته يومياً بمقدار  خمسة دراهم ، وفي أحد الأيام جآء الغني  إلى الراعي ليخبره أنه قد قرر بيع  الغنم لأنه يود السفر وبالتالي فقد  استغنى عن خدماته وأراد مكافأته فأعطاه  مبلغاً كبيراً من المال غير أن  الراعي رفض ذلك وفضل أجره الزهيد الذي  تعود أن يأخذه مقابل خدمته كل يوم  والذي يرى بأنه تمثل مقدار جهده..
 وأمام اندهاش الغني واستغرابه أخذ الراعي الخمسة دراهم وقفل عائداً إلى  بيته ، ظل بعدها يبحث عن عمل ولكنه لم يوفق وقد احتفظ بالخمسة دراهم ولم  يصرفها أملاً في أن تكون عوناً له يوماً من الأيام ..
  وكان هناك في تلك القرية رجل تاجر يعطيه الناس أمولاً فيسافر بها ليجلب   لهم البضائع وعندما حان موعد سفره أقبل عليه الناس كالمعتاد يعطونه الأموال   ويوصونه على بضائع مختلفة فكر الراعي في أن يعطيه الخمسة دراهم عله يشتري   له بها شيئاً ينفعه ، فحضر في من حضروا وعندما أنصرف الناس عن التاجر  أقبل  عليه الراعي وأعطاه الخمسة دراهم سخر التاجر منه وقال له ضاحكاً :  ماذا  سأحضر لك بخمسة دراهم؟
 فأجابه الراعي: خذها معك وأي شيء تجده بخمسة دراهم أحضره لي .
 استغرب التاجر وقال له : إني ذاهبٌ إلى تجار كبار لا يبيعون شيئاً بخمسة دراهم هم يبيعون أشياء ثمينة .
 غير أن الراعي أصر على ذلك وأمام إصراره وافق التاجر،..
  ذهب التاجر في تجارته وبدأ يشتري للناس ما طلبوه منه كلٌ حسب حاجته  وعندما  انتهى وبدأ يراجع حساباته لم يتبقى لديه سوى الخمسة دراهم التي  تعود  للراعي ولم يجد شيئاً ذا قيمة يمكن أن يشتريه بخمسة دراهم سوى قط  سمين كان  صاحبه يبيعه ليتخلص منه فأشتراه التاجر وقفل راجعاً إلى بلاده ..
 وفي  طريق عودته مر على قرية فأراد أن يستريح فيها وعندما دخلها لاحظ سكان   القرية القط الذي كان بحوزته فطلبوا منه أن يبيعهم إياه واستغرب التاجر   اصرار أهل القرية على ضرورة أن يبيعهم القط فسألهم فأخبروه بأنهم يعانون من   كثرة الفئران التي تأكل محاصيلهم الزراعية ولا تبقي عليهم شيئاً وأنهم  منذ  مدة يبحثون عن قط لعله يساعدهم في القضاء عليها وأبدوا له استعدادهم  بشراء  القط بوزنه ذهباً وبعد أن تأكد التاجر من صدق كلامهم وافق على أن  يبيعهم  القط بوزنه ذهباً وهكذا كان ..
 عاد التاجر إلى بلاده وأستقبله الناس  وأعطى كل واحدٍ منهم أمانته حتى جآء  دور الراعي فأخذه التاجر جانباً  واستحلفه بالله أن يخبره عن سر الخمسة  دراهم ومن أين تحصل عليها استغرب  الراعي من كلام التاجر ولكنه حكى له  القصة كاملة عندها أقبل التاجر يقبل  الراعي وهو يبكي ويقول بأن الله قد  عوضك خيراً لأنك رضيت برزقك الحلال ولم  ترضى زيادة على ذلك وأخبره القصة  وأعطاه الذهب.
هذا معني الرزق الحلال .. أن تترك بعض الحلال تعففا عن الحرام

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

*امرأة حاولت التخلص من الجنين ولكن كانت الصدمه ..!!!!**
في عيادة النسائية تقدمت إحدى السيدات للطبيبة 
وقالت لها متذمرة: أنا بحاجة لمساعدتك، إن طفلي الأول لم يتم عامه الأول   بعد، وأنا الآن حامل بالطفل الثاني، ولا أستطيع تحمل مسؤولية طفلين صغيرين   الآن بالإضافة إلى مسؤولياتي الأخرى لذا هل يمكنك مساعدتي ؟؟ 
أجابت الطبيبة: وكيف ذلك ؟ 
ردت الأم: هل يمكنك أن تجري لي عملية إجهاض للتخلص من الجنين ؟؟!! 
سكتت الطبيبة برهة ثم قالت: ولكن هذا سيعرض حياتك للخطر، ما رأيك بحل أكثر سلامة لك؟ 
أجابت الأم فرحة بعد أن اطمأنت لاستجابة الطبيبة: وما هو هذا الحل؟ 
قالت الطبيبة: بما أنك لا تستطيعين تحمل مسؤولية طفلين في وقت واحد إذا   يمكننا أن نتخلص من الطفل الأول ونبقي على الجنين وبهذا لا تعرضين نفسك   للعملية وتكونين أما لطفل واحد فقط!! 
ردت الأم مذعورة: مستحيل، ماذا تقولين، هذه جريمة. أتدركين أنك تتحدثين عن ابني؟ 
فقالت الطبيبة بهدوء: طننت أن هذا الحل أفضل فكلاهما أطفالك ولا فرق بين   قتل طفل رضيع وجنين لم ير النور بعد ففي كلتا الحالتين سيموت أحدهما.. 


أطرقت الأم رأسها وقد فهمت مقصد الطبيبة وغادرت العيادة بعد أن سجلت موعد المراجعة الشهري.. 
الأطفال نعمه لايعرف قيمتها الا من حرم منها
اللهم ارزق جميع نساء المسلمين بالذرية الصالحة*

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

يحكى أن رجلا عجوزا كان له ثلاثة أولاد : حكيم و أمين و قوي
 أراد  العجوز أن يمتحن أولاده الثلاثة فطلب منهم أن يأتوا له بفاكهة لا تظهر إلا  مرة كل مئة عام في مكان نائي وسط غابة مليئة بالوحوش والهوام وقبل أن  يودعهم قال لهم :
" تذكروا : لا تتركوا الحبل !! ". 
لم يفهم الأولاد ماذا يقصد أبوهم وودعوه مبتسمين .
 أثناء الطريق وجدوا كوخ فتوقفوا عنده علهم يرشدون إلي وجهتهم ، طرقوا  الباب فإذا شيخا وزوجته الحسناء فسألوهم أن يدلوهم إلى الطريق ، رحب بهم  الشيخ و أحسن ضيافتهم و وعدهم بأن يرشدهم إن هم قضوا ليلتهم عنده
 أعجب  الأخوة باقتراح الشيخ و وقرروا أن يبيتوا هذه الليلة . 
كانت زوجة الشيخ  شابة جميلة تتدفق منها الأنوثة و كانت ترمق ((قوي )) بنظرات الإعجاب التي  كادت أن توقعه في شباكها لولا أن ((أمين )) همس في أذنه قائلا:
" لا تخن من  أستأمنك"
 في الصباح الباكر انطلقوا بعد أن شكروا الشيخ على كرم ضيافته  واوصلوا رحلتهم ، 
وبعد مسيرة نصف يوم داخل الغابة المخيفة عثروا على شبل  صغير 
فأراد حكيم أن يبطش به فمنعه ((قوي)) قائلا :
 " إذا كنت قويا فهناك  الأقوى "
 فاطعموه شيئا من زادهم وأكملوا طريقهم ، 
وبعد سويعات وصلوا  إلى المكان الذي وصفه لهم الشيخ فوجدوا شجرة وعليها بعض الثمر
 فأراد أمين  أن يصعد ويجلبها ظنا منه بأنها الفاكهة فامسك يده ((حكيم)) مستوقفا إياه وهو  يقول :
" ما كل ما يلمع ذهبا " 
فهم ((أمين)) ماذا يقصد أخيه بعد أن رأى عصفورا  وقع من على الشجرة ميتا بعد أن أكل من ثمارها
 فأنتابتهم حالة من  الأحباط واليأس لأنهم لم يستطيعوا العثور على الفاكهة وقفلوا راجعين إلى  أبيهم .
 رأى العجوز وجوه أبنائه والحزن باد فيها ،
 وبعد أن قصوا حكايتهم  عليه ابتسم العجوز وقال :
" لا تبتأسوا طالما لم تتركوا الحبل"
 نظر بعضهم إلى بعض متعجبين وسألواه بصوت واحد : " أي حبل؟!"
 أجابهم العجوز : قائلا
( واعتصموا بحبل الله جميعا ولا تفرقوا )
 ففهم الأخوة ماذا كان يقصد أبيهم بالحبل وما هدفه من الرحلة

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> *
> أطرقت الأم رأسها وقد فهمت مقصد الطبيبة وغادرت العيادة بعد أن سجلت موعد المراجعة الشهري.. 
> الأطفال نعمه لايعرف قيمتها الا من حرم منها
> اللهم ارزق جميع نساء المسلمين بالذرية الصالحة*


آمين .

----------


## أم أروى المكية

كان  هناك رجل أمريكي مسلم يعيش في مزرعة بإحدى جبال مقاطعة كنتاكي مع حفيده  الصغير وكان الجد يصحو كل يوم في الصباح الباكر ليجلس على مائدة المطبخ  ليقرأ القرآن وكان حفيده يتمنى ان يصبح مثله في كل شيء لذا فقد كان حريصا  على أن يقلده في كل حركة يفعله .. 
وذات يوم سأل الحفيد جده 
 يا  جدي إنني أحاول أن أقرأ القرآن مثلما تفعل ولكنني كلما حاولت أن أقرأه أجد  إنني لا أفهم كثيراً منه وإذا فهمت منه شيئاً فإنني أنسى ما فهمته بمجرد أن  أغلق المصحف 
 !! فما فائدة قراءة القرآن إذن !! 
 كان  الجد يضع بعض الفحم في المدفأة ، فتلفت بهدوء وترك ما بيده ثم قال : خُذ  سلة الفحم الخالية هذه واذهب بها إلى النهر ثم ائتِني بها ملئية بالماء 
 ففعل  الولد كما طلب منه جده، ولكنه فوجئ بالماء كله يتسرب من السلة قبل أن يصل  إلى البيت، 
فابتسم الجد قائلاً له : ينبغي عليك أن تُسرع إلى البيت في  المرة القادمة يا بُني 
 فعاود الحفيد الكرَّة وحاول أن يجري إلى البيت .. 
ولكن الماء تسرب أيضاً في هذه المرة 
 فغضب الولد وقال لجده،إنه من المستحيل أن آتيك بسلة من الماء فنظر الجد إليه قائلا ً: أتظن أنه لا فائدة مما فعلت !! 
 تعال وانظر إلى السلة 
 فنظر الولد إلى السلة وأدرك للمرة الأولى أنها أصبحت مختلفة 
 لقد تحولت السلة المتسخة بسبب الفحم إلى سلة نظيفة تماما ً من الخارج والداخل 
 فلما  رأى الجد الولد مندهشاً ، قال له : هذا بالضبط ما يحدث عندما تقرأ القرآن  الكريم .. قد لا تفهم بعضه، وقد تنسى ما فهمت أو حفظت من آياته .. ولكنك  حين تقرؤه سوف تتغير للأفضل من الداخل والخارج ، تماما ًمثل هذه السلة

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

بر الوالدين
تحدث أحد الآباء فقال
أنه قبل خمسين عاماً حج مع والده
بصحبة قافلة على الجمال
وعندما تجاوزوا منطقة عفيف
رغب الأب أن يقضي حاجته
فأنزله الابن من البعير
و مضى الأب إلي حاجته
وقال للإبن
انطلق مع القافلة أنت و سوف ألحق بكم
مضى الإبن
وبعد برهة من الزمن التفت ووجد أن القافلة بعدت عن والده
فعاد جارياً على قدميه ليحمل والده على كتفه
ثم أنطلق يجري به
يقول الابن: و بينما هو كذلك أحسست برطوبة تنزل 
على وجهي و تبين لي أنها دموع والدي
فقلت لأبي: 
و الله إنك أخف على كتفي من الريشة
فقال الأب
ليس لهذا بكيت
و لكن في هذا المكان حملت أنا والدي

----------


## أم محمد حسونة

جاء في حديث حسَّنه الشيخ الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (إِنَّ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ لمَّا هَلَكُوا قَصُّوا ). 


قال الشيخ الألباني – رحمه الله-: 
قال في " النهاية ": ( لما هلكوا قصوا ): أي: اتكلوا على القول وتركوا العمل، فكان ذلك سبب هلاكهم، أو بالعكس: لما هلكوا بترك العمل أخلدوا إلى القصص. 


وقال الألباني – معقِّباً - : 
ومن الممكن أن يقال: إن سبب هلاكهم اهتمام وعاظهم بالقصص والحكايات دون الفقه والعلم النافع الذي يعرف الناس بدينهم، فيحملهم ذلك على العمل الصالح؛ لما فعلوا ذلك هلكوا . 
" السلسلة الصحيحة". 


وهذا هو حال القصَّاص : الاهتمام بالحكايات والخرافات ، وسردها على العامة ، دون الفقه والعلم ، ويسمع العامي كثيراً ولا يفقه حكماً ولا يستفيد علماً . 


قال ابن الجوزي في " تلبيس إبليس": 
والقصاص لا يُذمون من حيث هذا الاسم لأن الله عز وجل قال: ( نَحْنُ نَقصُّ عَلَيْكَ أَحْسَنَ القَصَص) وقال: (فَاقْصُص القَصَص). 


وإنما ذُمَّ القصاص لأن الغالب منهم الاتساع بذكر القصص دون ذكر العلم المفيد ، ثم غالبهم يخلط فيما يورد وربما اعتمد على ما أكثره محال. 


وعن أبي قلابة عبد الله بن زيد قال : ( ما أمات العلم إلا القصاص، يجالس الرجلُ الرجلَ سنةً فلا يتعلق منه شيء، و يجلس إلى العلم فلا يقوم حتى يتعلق منه شيء). 
" حلية الأولياء ".


وكم أحدث هؤلاء القصاص من آثار سيئة على العامة ، وسردهم لتلك الخرافات جعلت لهم منزلة عند العامة الذين يصدِّقون كل ما يسمعون حتى أصبحوا مقدَّمين على العلماء وطلبة العلم . 




قال الحافظ العراقي – رحمه الله- : ومن آفاتهم : أن يحدِّثوا كثيراً من العوام بما لا تبلغه عقولهم , فيقعوا في الاعتقادات السيئة , هذا لو كان صحيحاً, فكيف إذا كان باطلاً ؟! . 
" تحذير الخواص " للسيوطي.


يقول ابن الجوزي : 
والقاص يروي للعوام الأحاديث المنكرة, ويذكر لهم ما لو شم ريح العلم ما ذكره , فيخرج العوام من عنده يتدارسون الباطل ، فإذا أنكر عليهم عالم قالوا: قد سمعنا هذا بـ " أخبرنا" و "حدثنا"، فكم قد أفسد القصاص من الخلق بالأحاديث الموضوعة , كم لون قد اصفر من الجوع , وكم هائم على وجهة بالسياحة ، وكم مانع نفسه ما قد أبيح , وكم تارك رواية العلم زعماً منه مخالفة النفس في هواها ، وكم موتم أولاده [ يعني : جعلهم يتامى ] بالزهد وهو حي ، وكم معرض عن زوجته لا يوفيها حقها ؛ فهي لا أيم ولا ذات بعل "الموضوعات ".
ومن هنا جاء الذم لهؤلاء القصاص في كلام كثير من السلف : 


قال ميمون بن مهران - رحمه الله- : 
القاص ينتظر المقت من الله ، والمستمع ينتظر الرحمة . 
قال الألباني رحمه الله - في "السلسلة الضعيفة" - : 
رواه ابن المبارك في كتابه " الزهد " بسندٍ صحيحٍ . 


وقال الإمام أحمد بن حنبل - رحمه الله-: 
أكذب الناس القُصَّاص والُّسوَّال ، وما أحوج الناس إلى قاص صدوق ؛ لأنهم يذكرون الموت وعذاب القبر ، قيل ل : أكنت تَحضر مجالسهم ؟ قال: لا . 
" الآداب الشرعية " لابن مفلح الحنبلي. 


فنسأل الله أن يصلح أحوال الأئمة والخطباء ، وأن يهديهم لما فيه صلاحهم وإصلاح غيرهم . 
والله أعلم .


----
سئل فضيلة الشيخ:
صالح الفوزان حفظه الله 


»لقد ذكر السلف القصاص وذموهم ،
فما هي طريقتهم وما موقفنا تجاههم؟ 

فأجاب: 
حذر السلف رحمهم الله من القصاص
لأنهم في الغالب يتوخون في كلامهم ما
يؤثر على الناس من القصص والآثار
التي لم تصح ولا يعتمدون على
الدليل الصحيح ،


ولا يعنون في تعليم الناس احكام
دينهم وأمور عقيدتهم ، لأنهم ليس
عندهم فقه ويمثلهم في وقتنا الحاضر
جماعة التبليغ بمنهجهم المعروف ،


مع ما عندهم من تصوف وخرافة
وكذلك هم في الغالب يعتمدون على
نصوص الوعيد فيقنّطون الناس من
رحمة الله تعالى  
من كتاب الأجوبة المفيدة: ص224 

•أقوال السلف في ذم القصاصين:


•قال أبو إدريس الخولاني:
" لأن أرى في ناحية المسجد نارًا
تتأجج أحب إليّ من ان أرى في ناحية
المسجد قاصّا يقص "

•وقال مالك:
" وإني لأكره القصص في المساجد "

•وقال أيضا:
" ولا أرى ان يُجلس إليهم ،
وإن القصص لبدعة "

•قيل لابن سيرين:
لو قصصت على إخوانك؟ فقال:
لا يتكلم على الناس إلا
أمير أو مأمور أو أحمق !
وليس بأمير ، ولا مأمور
وأكره ان أكون الثالث .. 

•قلت ( أي الشيخ الفوزان )
لأنهم في الغالب يلهون الناس عن تعلم
العلم النافع بالقصص الكاذبة...

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

*حكم كتابة الروايات الخيالية*السؤال:
ما حكم كتابة الروايات الخيالية التي تعالج بعض الأمراض الاجتماعية والحيف  السياسي ، فالشخصيات والمشاهد ستكون مستوحاة من الخيال ، لكي لا أصطدم مع  أحد أو جماعة ، ولكي أتجنب الجدل والمساءلة ؟

الجواب :
الحمد لله
اختلف أهل العلم المعاصرين في حكم كتابة القصص الخيالية ، إذا كان المراد منها تحقيق أغراض مباحة كالتربية على بعض القيم والأخلاق والآداب ، أو تعليم بعض العلوم التجريبية ، أو علاج بعض القضايا الاجتماعية والسياسية ، أو لغرض التسلية واللهو المباح أو نحو ذلك ، 
 ويمكن حصر الخلاف في ذلك على قولين اثنين :
القول الأول : التحريم والمنع ؛ لأن القصة الخيالية تحكي شيئا مبتكرا غير واقعي ، فهو من الكذب ، والكذب حرام .
جاء في "فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة" (12/187) :
" هل يجوز للشخص أن يكتب قصصا من نسج الخيال ، وكل ما فيها في الحقيقة كذب ، ولكن يقدمها كقصص للأطفال لقراءتها وأخذ العبر منها ؟
فكان الجواب :
" يحرم على المسلم أن يكتب هذه القصص الكاذبة ، وفي القصص القرآني والنبوي وغيرهما مما يحكي الواقع ويمثل الحقيقة ما فيه الكفاية في العبرة والموعظة الحسنة " انتهى . 


القول الثاني : الحل والجواز ، فلا مانع من كتابة القصص الخيالية ذات الأهداف النافعة ، وليست هي من باب الكذب ، لسببين اثنين :
1- أن كاتب القصة إنما يطلب من القارئ أن يتخيل معه الأحداث والشخصيات التي تؤلف تسلسل القصة والرواية ، فهناك إنشاء - أي : طلب - مقدَّر محذوف ، يُخرج باب الرواية والقصة الخيالية عن الخبر الذي يحتمل الصدق والكذب ، ويجعلها في باب الإنشاء الطلبي الذي ينتظر الامتثال : بقراءة القصة ، أو عدم الامتثال : بتركها .
وبهذا تكون جميع أحداث القصة والرواية - مهما طالت - إنما هي توضيح للطلب المقدَّر وبيانٌ له ، وليست إخبارا محضا مجردا .
يتضح ذلك إذا افترضنا أن كل قصة يبتدئها كاتبها بالعبارة الآتية : " تخيل معي أن..." ثم يبدأ بسرد الأحداث بعدها ، فستكون القصة حينئذ استكمالا للطلب الذي ابتدأت به ، والتخيل والافتراض لا يخضعان للتصديق أو التكذيب ، بل للامتثال أو عدمه .
2- الكذب إنما هو إيهام السامع بما يخالف الحقيقة والواقع - بغض النظر عن تعمده ذلك أو خطئه - ، أما في باب القصة فالقرائن القطعية التي تعارف عليها الناس اليوم تقضي بانتفاء الوهم عن كل مَن يقرأ القصة مِن الصغار والكبار ، فهم جميعا يدركون أن أحداثها مخترعة ، وشخصياتها مبتكرة ، وأن الغرض منها الخيال الذي يثمر تربية أو سلوكا أو تعليما أو تسلية أو غير ذلك .
 يقول العلامة ابن الوزير الصنعاني رحمه الله :
" الكذب هو : ما قصد المتكلّم به إيهام السّامع ما ليس بصدق , والمتجوّز لم يقصد ذلك , وهذا هو الفرق بين الاستعارة والكذب كما ذكره أهل البيان " انتهى من " الروض الباسم " (2/440) 

وهذا مشهور لدى المحدثين عند كلامهم على " التدليس "، وأن سبب ذمه إيهام غير الواقع فيكون كالكذب ، أما إذا انتفى الإيهام ينتفي الكذب والذم ، على حد قول الإمام المعلمي رحمه الله : " فزال الإيهام ، فزال الكذب " انظر : " التنكيل " (1/312)
وأما الفقهاء فيقررون شرط الإيهام في تعريف الكذب عند حديثهم عن القذف وصور اجتماعه بالكذب أو افتراقه عنه ، فيقولون : " الكاذب يوهم الكذب صدقا " انتهى من " أسنى المطالب " لزكريا الأنصاري (4/346)
ويمكن أن يستأنس لذلك أيضا بما كتبه بديع الزمان أحمد بن الحسين الهمذاني (ت 398هـ) ، من "المقامات" الأدبية ، وهي حكايات مصطنعة مبتكرة متنوعة في أغراضها ومقاصدها ، يحكيها الهمذاني عن عيسى بن هشام ، وهي شخصية وهمية ، فقد قال الحريري في "مقدمة مقاماته" (ص/2) : " وبعد فإنه قد جرى ببعض أندية الأدب الذي ركدت في هذا العصر ريحه ، وخبت مصابيحه ، ذكر المقامات التي ابتدعها بديع الزمان ، وعلامة همذان ، رحمه الله تعالى ، وعزا إلى أبي الفتح الإسكندري نشأتها ، وإلى عيسى بن هشام روايتها ، وكلاهما مجهول لا يعرف ، ونكرة لا تتعرف " انتهى .

أما مقامات الحريري فيبدو أنها أحداث حقيقية : انظر "سير أعلام النبلاء" (19/462).
ثم لم نسمع عن أحد من أهل العلم إنكارها ولا بيان كذبها والتحذير منها ، بل ما زالت هذه المقامات تقرأ في مجالس الأدب ، ويستأنس بما فيها من بديع اللفظ والمعنى ، ويَنسج على منوالها الأدباء والكتاب في القديم والحديث . 

وهذا القول هو الراجح ، لعدم صحة دليل التحريم ، وبه أفتى الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ، حيث سئل السؤال الآتي : 
" أنا شاب أهوى الكتابة ، وأقدم على كتابة الروايات والمسرحيات والقصص عن مواضيع اجتماعية طيبة من نسج خيالي وتصوري ، وإني أسأل عن حكم كتابة هذه الروايات والقصص وتقاضي المال عنها كجوائز تقديرية في المسابقات ، أو ممارستها كمهنة لطلب الرزق ؟
فأجاب :
هذه الأمور التي تتصورها في ذهنك ثم تكتب عنها لا يخلو :
إما أن تكون لمعالجة داء وقع فيه الناس حتى ينقذهم الله منه بمثل هذه التصويرات التي تصورها.
وإما أن يكون تصويرا لأمور غير جائزة في الشرع .
فإن كان تصويرا لأمور غير جائزة في الشرع فإن هذا محرم ولا يجوز بأي حال من الأحوال ، لما في ذلك من التعاون على الإثم والعدوان ، وقد قال الله سبحانه وتعالى : ( وَتَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى وَلا تَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْأِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ ). 

أما إذا كانت لمعالجة داء وقع فيه الناس ، لعل الله ينقذهم منه بها ، فإن هذا لا بأس به ، بشرط أن تعرضه عرضا يفيد أنه غير واقعي ، مثل أن تجعله أمثالا تضربها حتى يأخذ الناس من هذه الأمثال عبراً ، أما أن تحكيها على أنها أمر واقع وقصة واقعة وهي إنما هي خيال ، فإن هذا لا يجوز ، لما فيه من الكذب ، والكذب محرم ، ولكن من الممكن أن تحكيه على أنه ضرب مثل يتضح به المآل والعاقبة لمن حصل له مثل هذا الداء .
واتخاذ ذلك سببا ووسيلة لطلب الرزق ليس فيه بأس إذا كان في معالجة أمور دنيوية ؛ لأن الأمور الدنيوية لا بأس أن تتطلب بعلم دنيوي ، أما إذا كان في أمور دينية فإن الأمور الدينية لا يجوز أن تجعل سببا للكسب وطلب المال ؛ لأن الأمور الدينية يجب أن تكون خالصة لله سبحانه وتعالى ، لقوله تعالى : ( مَنْ كَانَ يُرِيدُ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا وَزِينَتَهَا نُوَفِّ إِلَيْهِمْ أَعْمَالَهُمْ فِيهَا وَهُمْ فِيهَا لا يُبْخَسُونَ . أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ إِلاَّ النَّارُ وَحَبِطَ مَا صَنَعُوا فِيهَا وَبَاطِلٌ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ )
والحاصل أن هذه التصورات التي تصورها بصورة القصص : إن كان فيها إعانة على إثم وعدوان فإنها محرمة بكل حال ، وإن كان فيها إعانة على الخير ومصلحة الناس فإنها جائزة ، بشرط أن تصورها بصورة التمثيل لا صورة الأمر الواقع ، لأنها لم تقع ، وأنت إذا صورتها بصورة الأمر الواقع وهي لم تقع كان ذلك كذبا .
أما اتخاذها وسيلة للكسب المادي فإن كان ما تريده إصلاحا دنيويا ومنفعة دنيوية فلا حرج ؛ لأن الدنيا لا بأس أن تكتسب للدنيا ، وأما إذا كان ما تريده إصلاحا دينيا فإن الأمور الدينية لا يجوز للإنسان أن يجعلها وسيلة للدنيا ؛ لأن الدين أعظم وأشرف من أن يكون وسيلة لما هو دونه " انتهى من " نور على الدرب " (فتاوى الموظفين/سؤال رقم 24)
 ويقول أيضا رحمه الله :
" الإنسان إذا ضرب مثلاً بقصة ، مثل أن يقول : أضرب لكم مثلاً برجل قال كذا أو فعل كذا وحصلت ونتيجته كذا وكذا ، فهذه لا بأس بها ، حتى إن بعض أهل العلم قال في قول الله تعالى : ( وَاضْرِبْ لَهُمْ مَثَلاً رَجُلَيْنِ جَعَلْنَا لِأَحَدِهِمَا جَنَّتَيْنِ مِنْ أَعْنَابٍ ) الكهف/32، قال : هذه ليست حقيقة واقعة .
وفي القرآن : ( ضَرَبَ اللَّهُ مَثَلاً رَجُلاً فِيهِ شُرَكَاءُ مُتَشَاكِسُونَ وَرَجُلاً سَلَماً لِرَجُلٍ هَلْ يَسْتَوِيَانِ مَثَلاً الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ ) الزمر/29. 
فإذا ذكر الإنسان قصة لم ينسبها إلى شخص معين ، لكن كأن شيئاً وقع ، وكانت العاقبة كذا وكذا ، فهذا لا بأس به .
أما إذا نسبه إلى شخص وهي كذب فهذا حرام ، تكون كذبة " انتهى باختصار من " لقاءات الباب المفتوح " (لقاء رقم/77، سؤال رقم/10). 

 وسئل الشيخ محمد الحسن الددو السؤال الآتي :
هل يعتبر الروائي كذابا لأنه ينسج قصصا لا أساس لها من الصحة ؟
فأجاب :
إنه ليس كذلك ؛ لأنه ما قصد بها التحديث بواقعة ، وإنما قصد بها التنفير من أمر وظاهرة ، وهذا النوع مما يجوز في التعليم والبيان ، وقد قال الله تعالى : ( وَهَلْ أَتَاكَ نَبَأُ الْخَصْمِ إِذْ تَسَوَّرُوا الْمِحْرَابَ . إِذْ دَخَلُوا عَلَى دَاوُودَ فَفَزِعَ مِنْهُمْ قَالُوا لَا تَخَفْ خَصْمَانِ بَغَى بَعْضُنَا عَلَى بَعْضٍ فَاحْكُمْ بَيْنَنَا بِالْحَقِّ وَلَا تُشْطِطْ وَاهْدِنَا إِلَى سَوَاءِ الصِّرَاطِ . إِنَّ هَذَا أَخِي لَهُ تِسْعٌ وَتِسْعُونَ نَعْجَةً وَلِيَ نَعْجَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ فَقَالَ أَكْفِلْنِيهَا وَعَزَّنِي فِي الْخِطَابِ . قَالَ لَقَدْ ظَلَمَكَ بِسُؤَالِ نَعْجَتِكَ إِلَى نِعَاجِهِ وَإِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنَ الْخُلَطَاءِ لَيَبْغِي بَعْضُهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ إِلَّا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ وَقَلِيلٌ مَا هُمْ ) فمن المعلوم أن الملائكة ليس لهم نعاج ، وأنه لا يظلم بعضهم بعضاً ، وقد تسور هذان الملكان المحراب على داود فدخلا عليه في المسجد وهو مغلق ، فذكرا له هذه القصة ليدرباه على القضاء ، فكانت تدريباً على عمل القاضي " انتهى مختصرا نقلا عن موقع الشيخ حفظه الله على الرابط الآتي : 
 http://www.dedew.net/text/fw_view.ph...eb8b6e18a28498
وقد سبق في موقعنا اختيار هذا القول في جواب السؤال رقم : (4505)
وانظر أيضا : (10836) ، (22496) 

والحاصل :
 أنه إذا التزم الروائي أو كاتب القصة بالضوابط الشرعية ، بأن كانت روايته هادفة لتحقيق غرض مشروع ، ولم تشتمل على الإسفاف أو الإثارة المحرمة أو الاستهزاء أو غير ذلك من المحاذير الشرعية ، فلا حرج عليه في كتابته واشتغاله بالرواية والقصة ، وليكن سببا في نشر الخير من خلال هذا الفن الأدبي المؤثر .
والله أعلم .



https://islamqa.info/ar/174829

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

( ﻓﻜﺮ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻌﻤﻞ ‏)

ﺭﻭﻱ ﺃﻥ ﺃﺣﺪَ ﺍﻟﻮﻻﺓِ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﺘﺠﻮﻝ ﺫﺍﺕ ﻳﻮﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﻕ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﻣﺘﻨﻜﺮﺍً ﻓﻲ ﺯﻱ ﺗﺎﺟﺮ،
  ﻭﺃﺛﻨﺎﺀ ﺗﺠﻮﺍﻟﻪ ﻭﻗﻊ ﺑﺼﺮﻩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺩﻛﺎﻥٍ ﻗﺪﻳﻢٍ ﻟﻴﺲ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺷﻲﺀ ﻣﻤﺎ ﻳﻐﺮﻱ
  ﺑﺎﻟﺸﺮﺍﺀ ﻓﻘﺪ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺎﻧﻪ ﺷﺒﻪ ﺧﺎﻟﻴﺔ، ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺭﺟﻞ ﻃﺎﻋﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻦ،
  ﻳﺠﻠﺲ ﺑﺎﺭﺗﺨﺎﺀ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻘﻌﺪ ﻗﺪﻳﻢ ﻣﺘﻬﺎﻟﻚ،
  ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﻠﻔﺖ ﻧﻈﺮ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﺳﻮﻯ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﻠﻮﺣﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺮﺍﻛﻢ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻐﺒﺎﺭ،
  ﺍﻗﺘﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻦ ﻭﺣﻴَّﺎﻩ، ﻭﺭﺩ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻴﺔ ﺑﺄﺣﺴﻦ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ، ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﻐﺸﺎﻩ ﻫﺪﻭﺀ ﻏﺮﻳﺐ ، ﻭﺛﻘﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﻔﺲﻋﺠﻴﺒﺔ ..
 
 ﻭﺳﺄﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ :
  ﺩﺧﻠﺖُ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﻕ ﻷﺷﺘﺮﻱ ﻓﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﻋﻨﺪﻙ ﻣﻤﺎ ﻳﺒﺎﻉ ؟!
 
 ﺃﺟﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﺑﻬﺪﻭﺀ ﻭﺛﻘﺔ :
 ﺃﻫﻼً ﻭﺳﻬﻼً .. ﻋﻨﺪﻧﺎ ﺃﺣﺴﻦ ﻭﺃﺛﻤﻦ ﺑﻀﺎﺋﻊ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﻕ !!
  ﻗﺎﻝ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺒﺪﺭ ﻣﻨﻪ ﺃﻳﺔ ﺇﺷﺎﺭﺓ ﻟﻠﻤﺰﺡ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﺴﺨﺮﻳﺔ ..
  ﻓﻤﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﺇﻻ ﺍﺑﺘﺴﻢ ﺛﻢ ﻗﺎﻝ :
   ﻫﻞ ﺃﻧﺖ ﺟﺎﺩ ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﺗﻘﻮﻝ؟ !
 
 ﺃﺟﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ :
  ﻧﻌﻢ ﻛﻞ ﺷﻰﺀ ﻫﻨﺎ ﺟﻴﺪ ، ﻓﺒﻀﺎﺋﻌﻲ ﻻ ﺗﻘﺪﺭ ﺑﺜﻤﻦ،
  ﺃﻣﺎ ﺑﻀﺎﺋﻊ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﻕ ﻓﺈﻥ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺛﻤﻨﺎً ﻣﺤﺪﺩﺍً ﻻ ﺗﺘﻌﺪﺍﻩ !!
  ﺩﻫﺶ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻳﺴﻤﻊ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻭﻳﺮﻯ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺜﻘﺔ .
  ﻭﺻﻤﺖ ﺑﺮﻫﺔ ﻭﺃﺧﺬ ﻳﻘﻠﺐ ﺑﺼﺮﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺎﻥ، 
ﺛﻢ ﻗﺎﻝ :
  ﻭﻟﻜﻨﻲ ﻻ ﺃﺭﻯ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻛﺎﻧﻚ ﺷﻴﺌﺎً ﻟﻠﺒﻴﻊ !!
 
 ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ : ﺃﻧﺎ ﺃﺑﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻤﺔ .
 ﻭﻗﺪ ﺑﻌﺖ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ، ﻭﺍﻧﺘﻔﻊ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﺍﺷﺘﺮﻭﻫﺎ....!
  ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺒﻖ ﻣﻌﻲ ﺳﻮﻯ ﻟﻮﺣﺘﻴﻦ ..!
   ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ :
 ﻭﻫﻞ ﺗﻜﺴﺐ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺎﺭﺓ؟!
 
 ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﻭﻗﺪ ﺍﺭﺗﺴﻤﺖ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻭﺟﻬﻪ ﻃﻴﻒ ﺍﺑﺘﺴﺎﻣﺔ :
  ﻧﻌﻢ ﻳﺎ ﺳﻴﺪﻱ .. ﻓﺄﻧﺎ ﺃﺭﺑﺢ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍً، ﻓﻠﻮﺣﺎﺗﻲ ﻏﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﻤﻦ ﺟﺪﺍً ..!
  ﺗﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺇﺣﺪﻯ ﺍﻟﻠﻮﺣﺘﻴﻦ ﻭﻣﺴﺢ ﻋﻨﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻐﺒﺎﺭ، ﻓﺈﺫﺍ ﻣﻜﺘﻮﺏ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ :
   ‏.. ( ﻓﻜﺮ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻌﻤﻞ ‏) ..
 ﺗﺄﻣﻞ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﺎﺭﺓ ﻃﻮﻳﻼً ..
  ﺛﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺖ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ :
  ﺑﻜﻢ ﺗﺒﻴﻊ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻠﻮﺣﺔ ..! ؟
 
ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﺑﻬﺪﻭﺀ : ﻋﺸﺮﺓ ﺁﻻﻑ ﺩﻳﻨﺎﺭ ﻓﻘﻂ !
  ﺿﺤﻚ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻃﻮﻳﻼً ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻏﺮﻭﺭﻗﺖ ﻋﻴﻨﺎﻩ،
  ﻭﺑﻘﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﺦ ﺳﺎﻛﻨﺎً ﻛﺄﻧﻪ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻘﻞ ﺷﻴﺌﺎً،
  ﻭﻇﻞ ﻳﻨﻈﺮ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻮﺣﺔ ﺑﺎﻋﺘﺰﺍﺯ ..
 ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ : ﻋﺸﺮﺓ ﺁﻻﻑ ﺩﻳﻨﺎﺭ ..!! ﻫﻞ ﺃﻧﺖ ﺟﺎﺩ؟
 
 ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﺦ : ﻭﻻ ﻧﻘﺎﺵ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺜﻤﻦ !!
  ﻟﻢ ﻳﺠﺪ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺇﺻﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻌﺠﻮﺯ ﺇﻻ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺪﻋﻮ ﻟﻠﻀﺤﻚ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺠﺐ .
  ﻭﺧﻤﻦ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﺃﻥ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻌﺠﻮﺯ ﻣﺨﺘﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻋﻘﻠﻪ،
  ﻓﻈﻞ ﻳﺴﺎﻳﺮﻩ ﻭﺃﺧﺬ ﻳﺴﺎﻭﻣﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺜﻤﻦ،
  ﻓﺄﻭﺣﻰ ﺇﻟﻴﻪ ﺃﻧﻪ ﺳﻴﺪﻓﻊ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻠﻮﺣﺔ ﺃﻟﻒ ﺩﻳﻨﺎﺭ ..
  ﻭﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﻳﺮﻓﺾ، ﻓﺰﺍﺩ ﺃﻟﻔﺎً ﺛﻢ ﺛﺎﻟﺜﺔ ﻭﺭﺍﺑﻌﺔ
  ﺣﺘﻰ ﻭﺻﻞ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻌﺔ ﺁﻻﻑ ﺩﻳﻨﺎﺭ ..
  ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺠﻮﺯ ﻣﺎ ﺯﺍﻝ ﻣﺼﺮﺍً ﻋﻠﻰ ﻛﻠﻤﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻗﺎﻟﻬﺎ .
 
ﺿﺤﻚ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻭﻗﺮﺭ ﺍﻻﻧﺼﺮﺍﻑ، ﻭﻫﻮ ﻳﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﺠﻮﺯ ﺳﻴﻨﺎﺩﻳﻪ ﺇﺫﺍ ﺍﻧﺼﺮﻑ .
  ﻭﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﻻﺣﻆ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﺠﻮﺯ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻜﺘﺮﺙ ﻻﻧﺼﺮﺍﻓﻪ،
  ﻭﻋﺎﺩ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻛﺮﺳﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻬﺎﻟﻚ ﻓﺠﻠﺲ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺑﻬﺪﻭﺀ .
  ﻭﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻳﺘﺠﻮﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﻕ ﺍﺧﺬ ﻳﻔﻜﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻤﺔ
   ‏( ﻓﻜﺮ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻌﻤﻞ !!)
  ﻭ ﻫﻞ ﺗﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﻓﻌﻼ ﻛﻞ ﻫﺬﺍ الثمن ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻃﻠﺒﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﺠﻮﺯ؟؟؟؟
  ﺛﻢ ﻓﻜﺮ ﻓﻌﻠﻢ ﺃﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺃﺷﻴﺎﺀ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺓ،
  ﻗﺪ ﺗﻔﺴﺪ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺣﻴﺎﺗﻪ ﻟﻮ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻗﺎﻡ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻔﻜﺮ .!!
  ﻭﺃﺧﺬ ﻳﻔﻜﺮ ﻭﺃﺩﺭﻙ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻳﻨﺘﻔﻊ ﺑﺘﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻤﺔ،
  ﻭﻣﻦ ﻫﻨﺎ ﻭﺟﺪ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﻳﻬﺮﻭﻝ ﺑﺎﺣﺜﺎً ﻋﻦ ﺩﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﺠﻮﺯ ﻓﻲ ﻟﻬﻔﺔ، ﻭﻟﻤﺎ ﻭﻗﻒ
  ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻗﺎﻝ : ﻟﻘﺪ ﻗﺮﺭﺕ ﺃﻥ ﺃﺷﺘﺮﻱ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻠﻮﺣﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﺜﻤﻦ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﺤﺪﺩﻩ ..!!
 
ﻟﻢ ﻳﺒﺘﺴﻢ ﺍﻟﻌﺠﻮﺯ ﻭﻧﻬﺾ ﻋﻦ ﻛﺮﺳﻴﻪ ﺑﻜﻞ ﻫﺪﻭﺀ،
  ﻭﺃﻣﺴﻚ ﺑﺨﺮﻗﺔ ﻭﻧﻔﺾ ﺑﻘﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻐﺒﺎﺭ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻠﻮﺣﺔ،
  ﺛﻢ ﻧﺎﻭﻟﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ، ﻭﺍﺳﺘﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﻠﻎ ﻛﺎﻣﻼً،
 
ﻭﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻨﺼﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻗﺎﻝ ﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﺦ : ﺑﻌﺘﻚ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻠﻮﺣﺔ ﺑﺸﺮﻁ ..!!
  ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ : ﻭﻣﺎ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻁ ؟
 
ﻗﺎﻝ : ﺃﻥ ﺗﻜﺘﺐ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻤﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺑﺎﺏ ﺑﻴﺘﻚ، ﻭﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﺍﻷﻣﺎﻛﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺖ،
  ﻭﺣﺘﻰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﺩﻭﺍﺗﻚ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺤﺘﺎﺟﻬﺎ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﻀﺮﻭﺭﺓ ..!!!!!
  ﻓﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻗﻠﻴﻼً ﺛﻢ ﻗﺎﻝ : ﻣﻮﺍﻓﻖ !
  ﻭﺫﻫﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻗﺼﺮﻩ، ﻭﺃﻣﺮ ﺑﻜﺘﺎﺑﺔ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻤﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻣﺎﻛﻦ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﺼﺮ،
  ﺣﺘﻰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺑﻌﺾ ﻣﻼﺑﺴﻪ ﻭﻣﻼﺑﺲ ﻧﺴﺎﺋﻪ ﻭﻛﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺩﻭﺍﺗﻪ !!!
 
ﻭﺗﻮﺍﻟﺖ ﺍﻷﻳﺎﻡ ﻭﺗﺒﻌﺘﻬﺎ ﺷﻬﻮﺭ،
  ﻭﺣﺪﺙ ﺫﺍﺕ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺃﻥ ﻗﺮﺭ ﻗﺎﺋﺪ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﺪ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻘﺘﻞ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻟﻴﻨﻔﺮﺩ ﺑﺎﻟﻮﻻﻳﺔ،
  ﻭﺍﺗﻔﻖ ﻣﻊ ﺣﻼﻕ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺹ، ﻭﺃﻏﺮﺍﻩ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻭﺍﻓﻖ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺻﻔﻪ،ﻭﻓﻲ
  ﺩﻗﺎﺋﻖ ﺳﻴﺘﻢ ﺫﺑﺢ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ !!!
 
ﻭﻟﻤﺎ ﺗﻮﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﻼﻕ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻗﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﺃﺩﺭﻛﻪ ﺍﻻﺭﺗﺒﺎﻙ، ﺇﺫ ﻛﻴﻒ ﺳﻴﻘﺘﻞ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ،
  ﺇﻧﻬﺎ ﻣﻬﻤﺔ ﺻﻌﺒﺔ ﻭﺧﻄﻴﺮﺓ، ﻭﻗﺪ ﻳﻔﺸﻞ ﻭﻳﻄﻴﺮ ﺭﺃﺳﻪ !!
  ﻭﻟﻤﺎ ﻭﺻﻞ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺑﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻘﺼﺮ ﺭﺃﻯ ﻣﻜﺘﻮﺑﺎً ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺒﻮﺍﺑﺔ : 
‏( ﻓﻜﺮ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻌﻤﻞ !!)
  ﻭﺍﺯﺩﺍﺩ ﺍﺭﺗﺒﺎﻛﺎً، ﻭﺍﻧﺘﻔﺾ ﺟﺴﺪﻩ، ﻭﺩﺍﺧﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﺨﻮﻑ، ﻭﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﺟﻤﻊ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﻭﺩﺧﻞ .
  ﻭﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺮ ﺍﻟﻄﻮﻳﻞ، ﺭﺃﻯ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﺎﺭﺓ ﺫﺍﺗﻬﺎ ﺗﺘﻜﺮﺭ ﻋﺪﺓ ﻣﺮﺍﺕ ﻫﻨﺎ ﻭﻫﻨﺎﻙ :
   ‏( ﻓﻜﺮ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻌﻤﻞ !) ‏( ﻓﻜﺮ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻌﻤﻞ !!) ‏( ﻓﻜﺮ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻌﻤﻞ !! ‏) .. !!
  ﻭﺣﺘﻰ ﺣﻴﻦ ﻗﺮﺭ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻄﺄﻃﺊ ﺭﺃﺳﻪ، ﻓﻼ ﻳﻨﻈﺮ ﺇﻻ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻷﺭﺽ،
  ﺭﺃﻯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺒﺴﺎﻁ ﻧﻔﺲ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﺎﺭﺓ ﺗﺨﺮﻕ ﻋﻴﻨﻴﻪ .!!
 
ﻭﺯﺍﺩ ﺍﺿﻄﺮﺍﺑﺎً ﻭﻗﻠﻘﺎً ﻭﺧﻮﻓﺎً، ﻓﺄﺳﺮﻉ ﻳﻤﺪ ﺧﻄﻮﺍﺗﻪ ﻟﻴﺪﺧﻞ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﺠﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ،
  ﻭﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺭﺃﻯ ﻧﻔﺲ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﺎﺭﺓ ﺗﻘﺎﺑﻠﻪ ﻭﺟﻬﺎً ﻟﻮﺟﻪ
 !! ‏( ﻓﻜﺮ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻌﻤﻞ !!)!!
  ﻓﺎﻧﺘﻔﺾ ﺟﺴﺪﻩ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ، ﻭﺷﻌﺮ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﺎﺭﺓ ﺗﺮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺃﺫﻧﻴﻪ ﺑﻘﻮﺓ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺻﺪﻯ ﺷﺪﻳﺪ !
  ﻭﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺩﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻫﺎﻟﻪ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺮﻯ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺜﻮﺏ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻠﺒﺴﻪ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻣﻜﺘﻮﺏ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ :
   ‏.. ( ﻓﻜﺮ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻌﻤﻞ !) ..
 
ﺷﻌﺮ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺼﻮﺩ ﺑﻬﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﺎﺭﺓ، ﺑﻞ ﺩﺍﺧﻠﻪ ﺷﻌﻮﺭ ﺑﺄﻥ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﺭﺑﻤﺎ ﻳﻌﺮﻑ ﻣﺎ ﺧﻄﻂ ﻟﻪ !!
  ﻭﺣﻴﻦ ﺃﺗﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺩﻡ ﺑﺼﻨﺪﻭﻕ ﺍﻟﺤﻼﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺹ ﺑﺎﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ، ﺃﻓﺰﻋﻪ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻘﺮﺃ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺼﻨﺪﻭﻕ
  ﻧﻔﺲ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﺎﺭﺓ :
   ‏( ﻓﻜﺮ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻌﻤﻞ ‏) ..!!
 
ﻭﺍﺿﻄﺮﺑﺖ ﻳﺪﻩ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻳﻌﺎﻟﺞ ﻓﺘﺢ ﺍﻟﺼﻨﺪﻭﻕ، ﻭﺃﺧﺬ ﺟﺒﻴﻨﻪ ﻳﺘﺼﺒﺐ ﻋﺮﻗﺎً،
  ﻭﺑﻄﺮﻑ ﻋﻴﻨﻪ ﻧﻈﺮ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻟﺲ ﻓﺮﺁﻩ ﻣﺒﺘﺴﻤﺎً ﻫﺎﺩﺋﺎً،
  ﻣﻤﺎ ﺯﺍﺩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺿﻄﺮﺍﺑﻪ ﻭﻗﻠﻘﻪ ..!
  ﻓﻠﻤﺎ ﻫﻢ ﺑﻮﺿﻊ ﺭﻏﻮﺓ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﺑﻮﻥ ﻻﺣﻆ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﺭﺗﻌﺎﺷﺔ ﻳﺪﻩ .
  ﻓﺄﺧﺬ ﻳﺮﺍﻗﺒﻪ ﺑﺤﺬﺭ ﺷﺪﻳﺪ، ﻭﺗﻮﺟﺲ،
 
ﻭﺃﺭﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﺤﻼﻕ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﻔﺎﺩﻯ ﻧﻈﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﺇﻟﻴﻪ،ﻓﺼﺮﻑ ﻧﻈﺮﻩ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺋﻂ،
  ﻓﺮﺃﻯ ﺍﻟﻠﻮﺣﺔ ﻣﻨﺘﺼﺒﺔ ﺃﻣﺎﻣﻪ 
‏( ﻓﻜﺮ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻌﻤﻞ !) ..!!
  ﻓﻮﺟﺪ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﻳﺴﻘﻂ ﻣﻨﻬﺎﺭﺍً ﺑﻴﻦ ﻳﺪﻱ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻳﺒﻜﻲ ﻣﻨﺘﺤﺒﺎً،
  ﻭﺷﺮﺡ ﻟﻠﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﺗﻔﺎﺻﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺍﻣﺮﺓ !!
  ﻭﺫﻛﺮ ﻟﻪ ﺃﺛﺮ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﺮﺍﻫﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﻣﻜﺎﻥ،
  ﻣﻤﺎ ﺟﻌﻠﻪ ﻳﻌﺘﺮﻑ ﺑﻤﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺳﻴﻘﻮﻡ ﺑﻪ !!
 
ﻭﻧﻬﺾ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻭﺃﻣﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﺒﺾ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻗﺎﺋﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺱ ﻭﺃﻋﻮﺍﻧﻪ، ﻭﻋﻔﺎ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﻼﻕ ..
  ﻭﻗﻒ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻠﻮﺣﺔ ﻳﻤﺴﺢ ﻋﻨﻬﺎ ﻣﺎ ﺗﺮﺍﻛﻢ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﻣﻦ ﻏﺒﺎﺭ،
  ﻭﻳﻨﻈﺮ ﺇﻟﻴﻬﺎ ﺑﺰﻫﻮ، ﻭﻓﺮﺡ ﻭﺍﻧﺸﺮﺍﺡ ،

 ﻓﺎﺷﺘﺎﻕ ﻟﻤﻜﺎﻓﺄﺓ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﻌﺠﻮﺯ، ﻭﺷﺮﺍﺀ ﺣﻜﻤﺔ ﺃﺧﺮﻯ ﻣﻨﻪ !!
  ﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﺣﻴﻦ ﺫﻫﺐ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﻕ ﻭﺟﺪ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﻐﻠﻘﺎً،
  ﻭﺃﺧﺒﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﺠﻮﺯ ﻗﺪ ﻣﺎﺕ ....

----------


## أم أروى المكية

"فكر قبل أن تعمل "
حكمة رائعة جزاك الله عنا كل خير أم رفيدة .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

> "فكر قبل أن تعمل "
> حكمة رائعة جزاك الله عنا كل خير أم رفيدة .


وجزاكِ أختي الغالية أم أروى المكية ، أسعدني مرورك .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

... الرسام وفقراء القرية ... 

عاش رسّام عجوز في قرية صغيرة وكان يرسم لوحات غاية في الجمال ويبيعهم بسعر جيّد..
- في يوم من الأيام أتاه فقير من أهل القرية وقال له:
أنت تكسب مالًا كثيرًا من أعمالك، فلماذا لا تساعد الفقراء في القرية ؟!
انظر لجزار القرية الذي لا يملك مالًا كثيرًا ومع ذلك يوزّع كل يوم قطعًا من اللحم المجّانية على الفقراء..
وانظر إلى خباز القرية برغم أنه رجل فقير ذو عيال إلا أنه يعطي الفقراء خبزاً مجانياً كل يوم.. 
- لم يردّ عليه الرسام وابتسم بهدوء
- خرج الفقير منزعجًا من عند الرسّام وأشاع في القرية بأنّ الرسام ثري جداً يكتنز الأموال ولكنّه بخيل جداً ، ولا يساعد الفقراء...
فنقم عليه أهل القرية وقاطعوه وهجروه ..
- بعد مدّة مرض الرسّام العجوز ولم يعره أحد من أبناء القرية اهتمامًا ... ثم مات وحيدًا ..
- مرّت الأيّام ولاحظ أهل القرية بأنّ الجزار لم يعد يرسل للفقراء لحمًا مجّانيًا
وكذلك الخباز الشهم صار لا يمنح الفقراء خبزاً مجانياً برغم توافدهم عليه ورجاءهم له ..
 - وعندما سألوهما عن سبب توقفهما ، قالا :
بأنّ الرسّام العجوز الذي كان يعطينا كل شهر مبلغا من المال لنعطي الفقراء اللحم والخبز قد مات فتوقّف ذلك بسبب موته ..

 قد يسيء بعض الناس بك الظن
وقد يظنك آخرون أطهر من ماء الغمام..
ولن ينفعك هؤلاء.. ولن يضرك أولئك..
المهم ما يعلمه الله عنك
وعندما تتعرض لإساءة فلا تفكر في أقوى رد !!
بل فكر في أحسن رد..
 قال تعالى: (وَلا تَسْتَوِي الْحَسَنَةُ وَلا السَّيِّئَةُ ادْفَعْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ)

----------


## أم أروى المكية

مكيالك يُكال لكَ به ...
كان هناك رجل فقير زوجته تصنع الزبدة و هو يبيعها في المدينة لاحد البقالات وكانت  الزوجة تعمل الزبدة على شكل كرة وزنها كيلو وهو يبيعها لصاحب البقالة  ويشتري بثمنها حاجات البيت

 وفي أحد الايام شك صاحب المحل بالوزن... ... فقام ووزن كل كرة من كرات الزبده فوجدها٩٠٠ جرام، فغضب من الفقير
  وعندما حضر الفقير في اليوم الثاني قابله بغضب 
وقال له : لن أشتري منك يا  غشاش تبيعني الزبدة على أنها كيلو ولكنها أقل من الكيلو بمائة جرام
 حينها حزن الفقير ونكس رأسه ثم قال : نحن يا سيدي لا نملك ميزان ولكني اشتريت منك كيلو من السكر وجعلته لي مثقال كي أزن به الزبدة ...

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
بارك الله في أخواتي بنشر الطمأنينة والثقة بالله والاستعانة به سبحانه من خلال القصص المفيدة.


**"** مرت مريم بنت عمران بموقف عصيب*
*ومع ذلك قيل لها :*
*"فكلي واشربي وقري عينا"*

*عش حياتك*
*ولا ترهق نفسك بالتفكير…* 
*فالله عنده حسن التدبير !*

** تذكر** 

*أن الله جل جلاله قال لعباده : " لا تقنطوا  " * 

*وقال يعقوب لأولاده : " لاتيأسوا "*

*وقال يوسف لأخيه :  " لا تبتئس "* 

* وقال شعيب لموسى : " لا تخف "*

*وقال نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر : " لا تحزن " * 

*نشر الطمأنينة في النفوس في ساعات القلق منهج إلهي نبوي* 

*انشروا الطمأنينة والثقة بالله * 

*فلا بد من فرج قريب* 

*اللهم فرج هموما أنت تعلمها على كل من ضاق به الحال* 

*"وفي السماء رزقكم وماتوعدون".* *".



*منقول

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

أسعدني مرورك أخيتي أم علي . وجزيتِ خيرا على هذه الفوائد .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

اختــــلف ثلاثـــــة أخوات فـــي مسألة :
قــــالت الأولى :
 أنا أحب الموت شوقاً للقاء ربـــي

قـــالت الثانية :
 أنا أحب الحياة لعبادة ربـــي وطاعته

قـــالت الثالثة : 
أنا لا اختـــار بل أرضي بما يختار لي ربي إن شاء أحيـاني وإن شاء أماتني

فاحتكموا إلى أحد العارفين بالله فقال لهم : 
صاحبة الرضا أفضلهم
اللهم أنــــعم علينا بنعمـــة الرضا ياالله

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

يا من يُبايعني بقلبي أنا بياع

سافر أحد المشايخ ذات مرة من مدينة إلى أخرى واتفق مع سائق الحافلة على أن يدفع له إيجاره كراكب وكذلك إيجار مسجل السيارة مقابل عدم فتح أي شريط أغانٍ، فوافق السائق على ذلك.
وفي الطريق أمر أحد الركاب السائق بفتح شريط الأغاني فرد السائق على الركاب معذرة 
وقال: إن هذا الشيخ قد دفع إيجار المسجل بحيث لا أفتح أي شريط أغاني.
صاح الركاب جميعهم وقالوا للسائق: ندفع لك إيجار هذا الرجل مع إيجار المسجل ونزيدك أكثر مما دفع وتفتح لنا الأغاني، فوافق السائق فما كان من الشيخ إلا أن أخذ نقوده ونزل وركب سيارة أخرى.
وعندما وصل إلى المدينة الأخرى وجد حادثاً مروعاً فنزل هو والركاب ينظرون إلى الحادث فوجد أن السيارة التي كان قد نزل منها قد صارت ركاماً ومات سائقها وعدد من الركاب.
 ولكن المسجل ما زال يدندن على أغنية تقول:
 يا من يُبايعني بقلبي أنا بياع.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

لا إله إلا الله

----------


## أم أروى المكية

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمة .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

> اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمة .


آمين ..

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

*انتقل  زوجان شابان ليعيشا في حيّ جديد.
 وفي صباح اليوم التالي، وبينما هما  يتناولان الافطار، رأت الزوجة جارتها تنشر الغسيل خارجاً. 
فقالت فوراً:  
“الغسيل ليس نظيفاً، إنّها لا تعرف كيف تغسل بشكل صحيح، ربما تحتاج لصابون  أفضل !!!
 نظر زوجُها إلى الخارج ولكنه بقي صامتاً. 
وفي كل مرة تقوم الجارة  بنشر الغسيل، تقول الزوجة ذات التعليقات.
*
*بعد شهر، دُهشت الزوجة لرؤية غسيل نظيف  على حبل بيت جارتها،
 فقالت لزوجها:
 انظر، لقد تعلمت جارتنا كيف تغسل بشكل  صحيح، ولا أدري من علمها هذا؟
 فقال لها زوجها: 
لقد استيقظتُ باكراً هذا  الصباح، وقمتُ بتنظيف نوافذ بيتنا!!!*

*~~~~~~~~*
*هذا هو الحال مع الحياة: 
إن ما نراه  عندما نراقبُ الآخرين ، يعتمدُ على نقاء النافذة التي ننظرُ من خلالها. 
قبل  أن نقدم على أي انتقاد، قد يكون من المناسب أن نسأل أنفسنا إذا كنا على  استعداد لرؤية جديدة بدلاً من أن نبحث عن شيء في الآخر* 
* لنقاضيه عليه .*


*«نَعيبُ زَمانَنا وَالعَيبُ فينا *** وَما لِزَمانِنا عَيبٌ سِوانا
**وَنَهجو ذا الزَمانِ بِغَيرِ ذَنبٍ *** وَلَو نَطَقَ الزَمانُ لَنا هَجانا
 وَلَيسَ الذِئبُ يَأكُلُ لَحمَ ذِئبٍ *** وَيَأكُلُ بَعضُنا بَعضاً عَيانا»*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> *هذا هو الحال مع الحياة: 
> إن ما نراه  عندما نراقبُ الآخرين ، يعتمدُ على نقاء النافذة التي ننظرُ من خلالها. 
> قبل  أن نقدم على أي انتقاد، قد يكون من المناسب أن نسأل أنفسنا إذا كنا على  استعداد لرؤية جديدة بدلاً من أن نبحث عن شيء في الآخر* 
> * لنقاضيه عليه .*



بارك الله فيكِ أم رفيدة على القصص المفيدة والحكم الرائعة

----------


## أم أروى المكية

نفع الله بكن أخواتي في الله أم رفيدة وأم علي  .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

وفيكِ بارك أخيتي أم أروى المكية .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

تأثير قلم رصاص في مسقبل طفلين
 *************************
 الولد الأول :
كنت ذات يوم جالسا في مكتب أحد المحامين،  وهناك قابلت رجلا وله قضية عند هذا المحامي،وكان لصاً مشهوراً بالسرقة .
 فسألت الرجل: كيف أصبحت ما أنت عليه؟(اقصد لصاً.. لكنني احترمت الرجل)
 فقال مبتسما: أمي هي السبب، فقلت:وكيف ذلك؟
 فازدادت ابتسامته وقال:
 كنت في الصف الرابع الابتدائي وذات يوم رجعت من المدرسة وقد ضاع قلمي  الرصاص، وعندما علمت امي بالخبر ضربتني بانتقام  ووصفتتي بالعبط، وعدم تحمل المسؤولية وغيرها، ونتيجة لقسوة امي الزائذة عن  الحد قررت ألا أعود لأمي فارغ اليدين، لقد قررت ان اسرق اقلام زملائي، وفي  اليوم التالي نفذت الخطة ولم اكتفِ بسرقة قلم او قلمين، بل سرقت جميع  زملائي في الفصل، في بادئ الامر كنت اسرق خائفا، وشيئا فشيئا تشجعت ولم يعد  للخوف في قلبي مكان، واستخدمت في ذلك حيلا كثيرة، ومن الطرائف انني كنت  اسرق الاقلام من زملائي وأبيعها لهم، وبعد شهر كامل من سرقة زملائي في  الفصل لم يعد للأمر تلك اللذة الأولى، قررت ان انطلق نحو الفصول المجاورة،  ومن فصل الى اخر انتهى بي المطاف في حجرة مدير المدرسة لأسرقها، وذلك العام  كان عام التدريب الميداني، تعلمت فيه السرقة نظريا وعمليا، ثم انطلقت بعد  ذلك وصرت محترفا.

 اما الولد الثاني:

  تقول عنه والدته عندما كان ابني في  الصف الثاني الابتدائي رجع يوما من المدرسة وقد ضاع قلمه الرصاص.
 فقلت له:  وماذا فعلت؟ قال:اخذت قلما من زميلي، فقلت له: تصرف جيد، ولكن ماذا كسب  زميلك عندما اعطاك قلما لتكتب به؟
هل اخذ منك طعاما او شرابا او مالا؟ قال  ابني: لا، لم يفعل، فقلت له: اذا لقد ربح منك الكثير من الحسنات، يابني،  لماذا يكون هو اذكى منك؟ 
لماذا لا تكسب انت الحسنات؟ قال: وكيف ذلك؟ فقلت:سنشتري لك قلمين: قلما تكتب به والقلم الاخر نسميه ((قلم الحسنات))،  وهذا لأنك ستعطيها من نسي قلمه او ضاع منه، طبعا ستعطيه له ثم تأخذه بعدما  تنتهي الحصة، وكم فرح ابني بتلك الفكرة، وزادت سعادته بعدما طبقها عمليا،  لدرجة انه اصبح يحمل في حقيبته قلما يكتب به وستة اقلام للحسنات، والعجيب  في الامر ان ابني هذا كان يكره المدرسة، ومستواه الدراسي ضعيف، وبعد ان  جربت معه الفكرة فوجئت بانه بدأ يحب المدرسة، وهذا لأنه أصبح نجم الفصل في  شيء ما، فكل المعلمين أبحوا يعرفونه، وزملاؤه يقصدونه في الأزمات، كل واحدٍ  قلمه ضائع يأخذ منه واحدا، وكل معلم يكتشف ان احدهم لا يكتب، لأن قلمه ليس  معه فيقول: اين فلان صاحب الاقلام الاحتياطية؟ ونتيجة لان ابني احب  الدراسة بدأ مستواه الدراسي يتحسن شيئا فشيئا، والعجيب انه اليوم قد تخرج  من الجامعة وتزوج ورزقه الله بالاولاد، ولم ينس يوما قلم الحسنات، لدرجة  انه اليوم مسؤول عن اكبر جمعية خيرية في مدينتنا.
 الأول:اصبح سارقاً
 اما الثاني: فأصبح مسؤل اكبر جمعية خيرية في مدينته
------------

الحكمة:
 لنحذر في تربيتنا لابنائنا ولنعاملهم بالرحمة ولنحول المواقف السلبية الى موقف تربوي ثمين
منقول

----------

